# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Schach dem Krebs

## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Mitglieder des Forums,

  in diesem Thread möchte ich über eine Ernährungsform bzw. Heilmethode diskutieren, die in letzter Zeit durch Dr. Johannes Coy wieder in den Fokus von Diskussionen über die Heilbarkeit von Krebs gekommen ist. 

  Die Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft, DKG, gab am 18. März 2010 eine Stellungnahme  dazu ab, in der es abschließend heißt: 

___Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt kann eine Anwendung der "Anti TKTL1 - Diät" nicht empfohlen werden. Die Ernährung eines Tumorpatienten darf kohlenhydratarm sein, wenn eine derartige Ernährung überhaupt nebenwirkungsfrei_ _möglich ist. Spezielle Lebensmittel sind dazu nicht notwendig, zumal_
_wenn die dafür kommerziell angebotenen Lebensmittel nicht deklariert sind_

  Die später folgenden Beiträge basieren auf Büchern von Ärzten, die seit vielen Jahren Krebs, Multiple Sklerose und innere Krankheiten geheilt haben und auf Beiträgen von Autoren, die theoretische Erkenntnisse beigesteuert oder die Therapien geprüft haben.

Einleitung:

  Es gibt seit über 100 Jahren ständige Auseinandersetzungen, häufig mit Lächerlichmachen, Verunglimpfungen und Hass auf Andersdenkende verbunden, zwischen Medizin-Establishment und anders denkenden Ärzten, die bis heute auch vor Gericht ausgetragen werden. Zu diesem Establishment gehören Universitäten, Krankenkassen, Privatversicherungen, öffentliche Krankenhäuser, Gutachter, Ärzteverbände,  Pharmaindustrie und viele Vereine der Selbsthilfe. 

  Die meisten Ärzte sind von gesetzlichen Krankenkassen und Privatversicherungen finanziell abhängig. Von der Pharmaindustrie, deren Know How auch in den Universitäten gelehrt wird, bekommen sie die Medikamente und das Wissen, wie sie damit Ihre Patienten behandeln können. 

  Was in diesen offiziellen Institutionen nicht gelehrt oder anerkannt ist, kommt im normalen Alltag bei den meisten Ärzten nicht vor. 

  Arbeiten sie an Krankenhäusern, ist abweichendes Denken nicht möglich. Arbeiten sie in eigener Praxis, ist abweichendes Denken ein finanzielles Problem und ein Problem, sich von der augenblicklich vorherrschenden Macht der Meinungsmacher zu lösen, welches selbstständiges Denken voraussetzt. 

  Niedergelassene Ärzte, die zumindest teilweise eine andere als die verordnete Meinung haben, betreiben zum großen Teil orthodoxe Schulmedizin, damit sie ihre Kassenzulassung nicht verlieren und die finanzielle Sicherheit gewährleistet ist. Gleichzeitig kann unter diesem  Schutzmantel dem interessierten Patienten ein gewisses Quantum an Außenseitermethoden angeboten werden. 

  Wer sich mit der Geschichte von Medizin und Wissenschaft befasst, kann die Entwicklung der Denkweise in der heutigen Medizin gut nachvollziehen.

  In Deutschland hat sich neben der verordneten Medizin bis heute eine Vielzahl von traditionellen und neuen Heilmethoden gehalten, trotz aller Anfeindungen, wenn man beispielsweise an Homöopathie denkt. Ein Beispiel ist die immer noch recht umfängliche Zahl von Naturheil-Ärzten, offiziell an Universitäten ausgebildet, und die hohe Zahl an Heilpraktikern mit staatlicher Überprüfung durch die Gesundheitsämter.

  In den USA wurde die von der Lehrmeinung der Meinungsmacher abweichende Heilkunde durch die Kampf-Kraft, speziell des dortigen Ärzteverbandes und der im Hintergrund agierenden Pharmaindustrie, weitgehend erstickt. 

  In vielen Ländern der Welt, wie China, Japan, Indien, sind heute noch Jahrtausende alte traditionelle Methoden in der täglichen Medizin neben der "modernen" Medizin selbstverständlich.

  Wer sich für das Funktionieren des deutschen Gesundheitssystems interessiert und wie dieses gegen Patienten und selbständig denkende Ärzte agiert, sollte bei Dr. phil. Dr. med. Thaller nachlesen. Dieser praktiziert bei Nürnberg. Hier ein kürzerer Beitrag. Und hier sehr ausführlich, hervorragend ! dargestellt. 

  Nach Lesen dieser Dokumente versteht man, weshalb viele Behandlungen, auch moderne, nicht bezahlt werden und weshalb es auch einem Privatpatienten häufig nichts nützt, einen Heilpraktikertarif abgeschlossen zu haben. Die von den Versicherungen verwendete Abwehrklausel ist im Text von Dr. Thaller angeführt. 

Der gemeinsame Bundesausschuss der Krankenkassen wird in seiner Struktur dargestellt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dort über das Wohl Millionen Versicherter entschieden wird, ist es ein "erstaunliches" Gremium ohne demokratische Legitimation und Legitimation durch die Beitragszahler.

  Man wird somit bei dem Thema "Schach dem Krebs" durch Ernährung und ernährungsähnliche Medizin auf große Widerstände stoßen. Diese sind nicht nur äußerlicher Natur, sondern kommen auch von innen durch unsere eigene, von Kindheit an, gelernte Denkweise. Zumindest ist es bei mir so.

  Es geht in diesem Thread nicht vorrangig darum, eine so genannte TKTL1-Ernährung zu diskutieren, was auch immer man darunter verstehen mag. Es geht darum, zu versuchen zu erkennen, ob es begründete Hinweise auf Methoden gibt, die bei inneren Krankheiten und Krebs Vorbeugung, Heilung und Nachsorge ermöglichen. Es geht darum, Ärzte und Heilpraktiker vorzustellen, die dies erfolgreich gemacht haben und machen. Es geht darum, Wissenschaftler und andere Interessierte vorzustellen, die Erfolge dieser Therapeuten untersucht haben. 

  Der theoretische Überbau kann diskutiert werden. Dieser ist aber für einen Heilungserfolg nicht wichtig. Nur die Heilung selbst ist es. 

  Somit ist beispielsweise die Entdeckung des TKTL1-Gens interessant, für Heilung aber nicht relevant, weil die dahinter liegenden Prozesse seit 1920 bekannt sind. Jedoch auch bevor Warburg den anaeroben, vergärenden Zellstoffwechsels entdeckt hat, wurden diese noch zu erörternden Heilmethoden angewandt und Ernährungsweisen gepflegt.

  Da es dutzende alternative Heilmethoden gibt, und jede für sich in Anspruch nimmt, die Wahrheit wiederzugeben, sollte man alles mit kritischer Distanz lesen. Einige der bekannten Ansätze, beispielsweise Säuren/Basen-Balance oder Gefährlichkeit von Fleisch werden widerlegt oder relativiert werden.

  Man sollte versuchen, vorurteilsfrei heranzugehen und nachzudenken. Andernfalls ist ein Erkenntnisgewinn, dafür oder dagegen, nicht möglich. 

  Bei Gelegenheit schreibe ich den nächsten Beitrag, insbesondere mit der (erneuten) Angabe wichtiger Quellen (Bücher von Kuhl, Fryda, Ehrensperger). Ich hoffe dann auf rege Beteiligung. 

  Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Von der Pharmaindustrie, deren Know How auch in den Universitäten  gelehrt wird, bekommen sie die Medikamente und das Wissen, wie sie damit  Ihre Patienten behandeln können.


Ach je, schon wieder diese doofen Verschwörungstheorien.

Warum nur lässt diese ach so schreckliche Pharmaindustrie bei so vielen von uns PK-Betroffenen zu, dass wir Prostataektomien haben, statt Chemo?
Vielleicht ist ja die Metzger-Innung stärker als die der Giftmischer?

Mir stinkt es, nun auch in diesem Forum zwischen den Zeilen gesagt zu bekommen, dass eine "gesündere" Ernährung mir den Krebs erspart hätte.


Hvielemi

----------


## verona+

Wir schätzen Wolfgangs detailierte Arbeiten sehr!
Wer lieber voll und ganz den Ärzten vertraut und sie als quasi unfehlbar ansieht sollte dies auch weiterhin so tun,
doch gibt man dadurch auch viel von der Verantwortung für die eigene Gesundheit, das eigene Leben ab...
Wenn  man nicht offen für neue bzw. andere Denksätze ist und es sich zeitlich  wie emotional nicht leisten kann (aufgrund von aggressiveren  Tumorzellen)
sich damit näher zu beschäftigen, kann man kaum Gewinne aus Beiträgen dieser Art erhalten.
Wolfgang könnte jedoch genauso gut seine aufwändigen Recherchen für sich behalten,
doch er möchte seinen Wissensstand weitergeben, er möchte etwas bewegen...!
(Wenn  man sich den Praxisaltag eines sagen wir mal "normalen" Urologen  vorstellt, er hat seine Ausbildung schon längst hinter sich,
er hat  den ganzen Tag Patienten, freut sich auf den ersehnten Feierabend,  verbringt Zeit mit seiner Familie/ Hobbies und ist sicher auch mal froh,
mal nicht an Krankheiten denken zu müssen, er ist selbst nicht akut betroffen, er ist auch nur ein Mensch...
Meint ihr, dieser exemplarische Urologe beschäftigt so akribisch mit anderen Blickwinkeln oder Ansätzen? Warum eigentlich auch?
Es sei denn er wäre eines Tages selbst betroffen... Könnte so sein, muss aber nicht in jedem Fall so sein.


[QUOTE=Hvielemi;60416

Mir stinkt es, nun auch in diesem Forum zwischen den Zeilen gesagt zu  bekommen, dass eine "gesündere" Ernährung mir den Krebs erspart hätte.


Hvielemi[/QUOTE]

Wir leben in einer Überflussgesellschaft. Vielleicht ist es tatsächlich wahr, dass eine andere Ernährungsform,
das Risiko an Krebs zu erkranken senken kann. Ich denke ob man erkrankt oder nicht, das hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab,
so wäre es doch ein gewaltiger Fortschritt, wenn wir einen dieser Faktoren (Ernährung) sehr positiv selbst - in Eigenregie - 
beeinflussen könnten...!?  

PS: Wir sind jetzt (stolze) Besitzer von Coy und Kuhl : )
Es ist des Lernens kein Ende  und/oder  Was man isst, ist man...

Viele Grüße von Hans und Verona

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir leben in einer Überflussgesellschaft. 
> Vielleicht ist es tatsächlich wahr, dass eine andere Ernährungsform,
> das Risiko an Krebs zu erkranken senken kann.


Liebe Verona und Hans

Wenn die einander laufend widersprechenden Ernährungs-Wissenden von Breuss bis Kuhl ihre Sache
vertreten würden, wäre das ja in Ordnung. Dass damit aber fast immer ein massiver Angriff verbunden
ist auf jene, die die grosse Mehrheit der Krebsbetroffenen versorgen, ist mehr al mühsam.

Den Angriff auf die Pharmaindustrie verstehe ich subjektiv, denn dort wird in der Tat sehr viel Geld
verdient, gerade hier in der Schweiz. Dass aber gerade im Zusammenhang mit Prostata-Krebs die
angeblich alles steuernde Pharmaindustrie eben NICHT massgebend ist, wird doch bestens durch die
vielen chirurgischen Eingriffe und Radiotherapien gezeigt (So, diesmal ohne Sarkasmus und Polemik).

Die meisten von uns PCa-Betroffenen sind NICHT in einer Überflussgesellschaft aufgewachsen.
Mangelernährung dürfte für viele das grössere Problem gewesen sein, als Überfluss.
Der Hauptgrund für die höhere Inzidenz von PCa ist das gestiegene Alter der Bevölkerung, und das
kommt wohl von Ressourcen der "Überflussgesellschaft" in einigen Teilen dieses Planeten.

Eine Ausgeglichene Ernährung sollte bei dem heutigen Angebot von Nahrungsmitteln eigentlich
kein Problem sein. Mehr als das kann man kaum empfehlen, wenn die Versprechung lediglich lautet, 
es sei  _
"vielleicht tatsächlich wahr, dass eine andere Ernährungsform,
das Risiko an Krebs zu erkranken, senken kann."_ 

Das ist zu wenig.
Vielleicht gibt es auf dem Mars eine krebsfreie Lebensform ...

Hvielemi



PS um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ich mag weder Pestizide, noch Hormone noch genmanipulierten Organismen in unserer Nahrung,
und auch der Tierschutz in der Landwirtschaft ist mir ein Anliegen.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte noch einmal auf meine Einleitung zum Thema "Schach dem Krebs" eingehen. 

Damit man verstehen kann, weshalb die einen Erkenntnisse oder Therapien oder Theorien die Mehrheitsmeinung darstellen und andere nicht - unabhängig von ihrem (wahrscheinlichen) Wahrheitsgehalt -  muss man 

erstens die Geschichte der Medizin betrachten und sich 
zweitens bewusst sein, wie gesellschaftliche, wissenschaftliche und menschliche Prozesse ablaufen. 

Wenn man anschließend die Ergebnisse zu beurteilen versucht, weiß man, dass nicht unbedingt das Beste oder die momentan erkennbare Wahrheit siegt, sondern das, was Ergebnis der unter #1 und unten genannter Prozesse ist.

Auf Gründe für die starke Stellung der Pharmaindustrie bin ich in Zusammenhang mit der geschichtlichen Entwicklung der Medizin schon kurz an anderer Stelle eingegangen. Wer nun einen einzelnen Punkt aus der Einleitung heraus nimmt, alle anderen genauso wesentlichen Punkte aber nicht berücksichtigt, sollte über die Zusammenhänge noch mal einmal nachdenken. 

Wer nicht bereit ist, das zu tun, wird nicht zu verbesserter Erkenntnis kommen können. 

Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal, ungeordnet und sicher unvollständig, einige Punkte aufzählen, die dazu führen, dass nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung erfolgreich ist, die der Wahrheit am nächsten kommt. Häufig bauen sich die neuen Irrtümer auf den alten auf. 

- Gruppeninteressen, Ständeorganisationen, politische Interessen, Filz, 
- Glaubensfragen,
- Eitelkeit, Animositäten, Niedertracht, Missgunst, Neid, Hass
- geistiger Stillstand im Alter und damit Festhalten an Irrtümern oder veralteten Erkenntnissen (Universitätsprofessoren, Chefärzte, Politiker, Klerus)
- finanzielles Interesse, Profitstreben, finanzielle Abhängigkeit (z.B. Drittmittelbeschaffung, oder persönlich), 
- unterschiedlicher Charakter der Protagonisten (Wichtigtuer, Alpha-Persönlichkeiten, Ruhige, Bescheidene usw.)
- Einmischung von nicht medizinischen Experten (Politik, Kirchen, Versicherungen)

Ebenfalls problematisch sind 

- falsch angelegte Studien (hier gibt es extrem viele Fehlerquellen)
- Verschweigen von nicht zum Wunschergebnis passenden Studien/Teilstudien in der Fachpresse
- Interpretation von Studien im eigenen Interesse
- Unterdrückung von nicht zum Wunschergebnis passender Studien
- Unterdrückung nicht in Messreihen passender Daten
- Fälschung (Verschieben, Ergänzen) einzelner Daten in den Messreihen
- Fälschung von Studien
- statistisch verschleierte Auswertung durch Verwendung relativer anstatt absoluter Prozente
- manipulative Gestaltung vergleichender Studien 
Beispiel
 1. Mittel 10 Wochen durchschnittlicher Überlebenszeitgewinn
2. Mittel 12 Wochen Überlebenszeitgewinn
 ausgewiesener Nutzen 20 %. Nutzen für den Patienten "Null" plus Nebenwirkungen

Wer das alles im Auge behält, kann vieles relativieren. Die Wahrheit ist nur die Natur selbst.

Gruß Wolfgang

P.S.:

Zum Thema passend: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0432#post60432

Im nächsten Beitrag stelle ich die beiden derzeitig hauptsächlich vorherrschenden Meinungen zur Entstehung und Therapie von Krebs vor.

----------


## RuStra

> Liebe Mitglieder des Forums,
> 
>   in diesem Thread möchte ich über eine Ernährungsform bzw. Heilmethode diskutieren, die in letzter Zeit durch Dr. Johannes Coy wieder in den Fokus von Diskussionen über die Heilbarkeit von Krebs gekommen ist. 
> 
>   Die Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft, DKG, gab am 18. März 2010 eine Stellungnahme  dazu ab, in der es abschließend heißt: 
> 
> ___Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt kann eine Anwendung der "Anti TKTL1 - Diät" nicht empfohlen werden. Die Ernährung eines Tumorpatienten darf kohlenhydratarm sein, wenn eine derartige Ernährung überhaupt nebenwirkungsfrei_ _möglich ist. Spezielle Lebensmittel sind dazu nicht notwendig, zumal_
> _wenn die dafür kommerziell angebotenen Lebensmittel nicht deklariert sind_


Hallo Wolfgang, der Streit zwischen Coy und Krebsgesellschaft ist eskaliert, s. hier ...

----------


## RuStra

> Wer sich für das Funktionieren des deutschen Gesundheitssystems interessiert und wie dieses gegen Patienten und selbständig denkende Ärzte agiert, sollte bei Dr. phil. Dr. med. Thaller nachlesen. Dieser praktiziert bei Nürnberg. Hier ein kürzerer Beitrag. Und hier sehr ausführlich, hervorragend ! dargestellt. 
> 
>   Nach Lesen dieser Dokumente versteht man, weshalb viele Behandlungen, auch moderne, nicht bezahlt werden und weshalb es auch einem Privatpatienten häufig nichts nützt, einen Heilpraktikertarif abgeschlossen zu haben. Die von den Versicherungen verwendete Abwehrklausel ist im Text von Dr. Thaller angeführt. 
> 
> Der gemeinsame Bundesausschuss der Krankenkassen wird in seiner Struktur dargestellt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dort über das Wohl Millionen Versicherter entschieden wird, ist es ein "erstaunliches" Gremium ohne demokratische Legitimation und Legitimation durch die Beitragszahler.


Hallo Wolfgang, der Thaller ist mir schon länger ein wichtiger Artikel-Schreiber und Therapeut, leider hält sich die Zahl der Berichte über Therapie-Erfolge mit ihm jedenfalls in diesem Forum in Grenzen (HansiB war bei ihm). Aber ich schätze, dass wir mit dem Schub in Richtung Immuntherapien, der langsam anrollt (oder??), verstärkt u.a. auf Thaller zurückkommen. Insofern nochmal danke für die beiden o.a. Links. Ich habe auch insbesondere, was die Bewertung des Gesundheitssystems und des G-BA angeht, da noch eine offene Rechnung ...

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

Thallers Text ist schon ein echter Knaller. Nie habe ich solch eine konsequente Analyse des Gesundheitswesens gelesen. Es ist vernichtend. Und wer soll das Wissen darüber haben, wenn nicht ein Arzt? Wer soll das fühlen, wenn nicht ein Philosoph? Beides ist Thaller. 

Der von Dir verlinkte Beitrag über die Hetzjagd gegen Frau Dr. Bach bis zu Ihrem Freitod, sagt alles. Ich danke für den Link, auch wenn ich danach schlecht schlafen konnte. Es war ein staatlich sanktionierter "Hexenprozess" im Deutschland der heutigen Tage. 

Zu Frau Dr. Hübner möchte ich nur kurz bemerken, dass ich von dieser Frau, ich kenne sie nicht weiter, soweit ich sie einschätzen kann, nicht viel halte. Ich habe das im Forum nie weiter thematisiert, aber immer über die Bewunderung, die ihr entgegen gebracht wird, gestaunt. Frau Dr. Hübner hat einige, seit Jahren bekannte, schon an anderer Stelle (Life Extension Foundation) lange veröffentlichen, verständlich interpretierten Studienergebnisse genommen und diese für das allgemeine deutsche Publikum (und sicher auch für ein paar uniformierte Ärzte - also der Mehrzahl) unter das Volk gebracht. Sie hat alles ganz ängstlich, interpretiert, wie sich das für einen Schulmediziner gehört, damit er niemandem auf die Füße tritt. Ihre Mitarbeit in der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, quasi der Kirche der orthodoxen Krebsmedizin, sagt alles. 

Herzliche Grüße nach HH

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

in der modernen Medizin gibt es bis heute seit über 100 Jahren grundlegend verschiedene Auffassungen über das Wesen (Entstehung, Entwicklung) von Krebs und die daraus abzuleitenden Therapien. Ich beschreibe die beiden _bekanntesten_ Positionen (es gibt noch etliche weitere) in _stark verkürzter und vereinfachter_ Darstellung. Man erkennt wesentliche Übereinstimmungen, aber einen entscheidenden Unterschied. 

  Otto Warburg hatte entdeckt, dass eine Zelle unter besonderen Bedingungen ihre Energiegewinnung mit Glukose *und* Sauerstoff (aerob) auf Energiegewinnung durch Vergärung der Glukose *ohne* Sauerstoff (anaerob) ändert. Er hat aus seinen Versuchen den Schluss gezogen, dass dieser Vorgang bei einer Krebszelle *irreversibel* sei, auch wenn ausreichend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist. 
  Diese Auffassung wurde eine der Grundlagen der bis heute gültigen offiziellen, staatlich unterstützten Krebsmedizin mit dem Ziel der Tumorbekämpfung mit Stahl, Strahl und Chemo.

  Zeitgenossen von Warburg, wie Dr. med. Dr. sc. nat. P.G. Seeger (Zellforscher), Dr. med. Dr. phil. F. Scheller (25 Jahre Krebsbehandlung und Forschung; Erfinder des Scheller Krebstestes [_echte_ ? Früherkennung? umstritten!]), Dr. med. Dr. phil. J. Kuhl und andere haben diese Auffassung durch eigene Versuche (Seeger über 1000.000 Zellversuche, elektrochemische Spannung in der Zelle) und durch veränderte Interpretation der warburgschen Versuchsreihen (Kuhl) widerlegt, sowie durch _Heilung_ von Patienten (Kuhl, Fryda, Budwig, Kroiss und viele andere) bewiesen. Sie wiesen nach, dass der Vorgang der *Vergärung* _nicht_ sofort die _gesamte_ Zellatmung betrifft, je nach körperlichen Einflüssen *zu- oder abnimmt* und, wenn er noch nicht zu weit fortgeschritten ist, *rückgängig* gemacht werden kann. Dies ist Grundlage der Auffassung der Forscher _und_ Praktiker wie Kuhl, Budwig und Fryda. Der Forscher (Biologe) Dr. Johannes Coy übernimmt dies, wobei er unterwegs, quasi auf halber Strecke, stehen bleibt und auf Strahl und Chemo umschwenkt, was noch zu diskutieren ist. Kuhl, Fryda und Budwig halten in bestimmten Fällen unterstützende operative Tumorentfernungen für notwendig, worauf später eingegangen werden kann. 

  Ich habe sicher etliche Namensnennungen, möglicherweise auch wichtigere als die genannten, vergessen bzw. weggelassen. Wer sich für weitere Personen interessiert, kann sich in Texten und Quellennachweisen der diversen Bücher sachkundig machen. 

*Die eine Auffassung* ist somit die der (meist langsamen) Entwicklung von Krebs, ausgelöst durch verschiedene Ursachen (z.B. Karzinogene, Psyche, genetische Disposition, Ernährung). Die Zelle würde immer mehr ihre natürliche Zellatmung, also Energiegewinnung mit Sauerstoff  *und* Glukose, auf Vergärung von Glukose *ohne* Sauerstoff ändern. Beide Energiegewinnungsmöglichkeiten bestünden *gleichzeitig*. Durch weiter zunehmende Fehler in der Zellatmung würde eine Zelle später nur noch Glukose vergären, selbst wenn genug Sauerstoff zu Verfügung stünde. Der zunehmende Vergärungsstoffwechsel erhöhe durch verstärkte Milchsäureausschüttung (linksdrehend, D(-)) die Zellteilungsrate (Proliferation). Das Immunsystem kann diese veränderten getarnten Zellen nicht mehr erkennen. Die Selbstzerstörung (Apoptose) findet nicht mehr statt. In einem Organ des Körpers würde der bereits _allgemein_ bestehende Krebs, am Ende seiner Entwicklung, beispielsweise als Tumor erkennbar. *Dieser Tumor wäre ein Symptom der allgemein im Körper vorliegenden Krebserkrankung.*

*Die andere Auffassung*, die der offiziellen klassischen Schulmedizin (auch Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft, DKG), geht von einer (spontanen) _Mutation_ einer normalen zu einer Krebszelle aus. Diese Zelle würde anschließend ihre Energie _ausschließlich_ durch Gärung gewinnen. Dies könne _sich nicht umkehren._ Die Mutation würde durch Karzinogene (Strahlung, Chemikalien) oder andere Ursachen (Umwelt, Ernährung, genetische Disposition) begünstigt und ausgelöst. Würde eine derartige, entartete Zelle vom Immunsystem nicht erkannt (Tarnung) und auch keine Eigenzerstörung (Apoptose) stattfinden, könnte sie sich teilen und Basis eines Tumors werden. Beim Vorliegen von Vergärungsstoffwechsel ist die Zellteilung beschleunigt. *Ein beispielsweise entstehender Tumor wäre der Krebs selbst.*

    Dr. Kuhl beschäftigte sich ca. 1965 in dem angeführten Buch mehrere Seiten lang mit diesem Thema. Zitat von Kuhl (aus dem Nachdruck S. 275):  Der Krebs im Sinne der Schule ist ein örtliches Leiden, durch die Umwandlung einer normalen Körperzelle in eine Zelle mit Wuchertendenz verursacht. Diese Auffassung lässt Heilung des Krebses mit inneren Mitteln und durch Koständerung nicht zu.  Daher ist die Therapie der Schulmedizin bei Krebs auch nur auf  die Vernichtung der zu Krebszellen umgewandelten Körperzellen, dieser nach ihrer Ansicht irreversiblen, mit Wuchertendenz, implantierten Zellen, bedacht. Heilung durch innere Mittel, obgleich zahlreich bewiesen, läßt diese Auffassung nicht zu.

  Einige Seiten zuvor diskutiert Kuhl die Entstehung von Krebs. Er erwähnt Forschungsarbeiten an Zellen, die darauf hinweisen, dass die Störung bzw. Änderung der Zellatmung bis hin zur Verkrebsung einer Zelle, das Ergebnis einer _Entwicklung_ sein müsste.Dem gegenüber stünde die Theorie der _sprunghaften_ Mutation. Zitat, Seite 270: Bei einer Genmutation wäre zu erwarten, dass das geschwulstmäßige Verhalten der Zelle _sofort_ im Anschluss an die stattgefundene Mutation, zumindest aber nach der ersten Zellteilung, bereits ausgeprägt ist.

  Beide Auffassungen sind bis heute der wesentliche Meinungsunterschied zur Entstehung von Krebs. Wie oben nach Kuhl zitiert, *hat dieser Unterschied* (seit über 100 Jahren) *entscheidende Folgen für die Vorsorge, Früherkennung, die Art der Behandlung und Nachsorge im Anschluss an Therapien.*

  Beispielsweise basiert die von Zytopathologen, wie Prof. Böcking, angewandte DNA-Zytometrie auf dem Gedanken einer _Entwicklung_ von Krebs, erkennbar an der schrittweisen Veränderung von Chromosomen in der Zelle. Diese Chromosen-Auswertungen werden seit Jahren mit Computern gemacht und sind objektive, teils automatisierte Verfahren.

  Wenn man die entsprechenden Kapitel von Kuhl liest, in dem er viele Quellen zitiert und diskutiert, bis hin zu Otto Warburg und noch früher, erkennt man, dass sich an der Diskussion was die Ursache von Krebs sei und wie dieser zu heilen wäre, bis heute nichts geändert hat. *Somit hat sich, bis auf Erkenntnisgewinn im Detail, kein Fortschritt ergeben.* Beide Lager stehen sich weiterhin unversöhnlich gegenüber. 

  Die *einen* begreifen Krebs als einen chronisch fortschreitenden, den *ganzen* Körper betreffenden Prozess, der, wenn er nicht aufgehalten wird, letztlich den als *Symptom* erkennbaren Tumor bzw. andere Fehler (Blutkrebs) bildet. Forscher betrachten somit die schrittweise Verschlechterung der Zellatmung, bis hin zur dauerhaften, nicht reversiblen Energiegewinnung der Zelle, durch Vergärung von Glukose, als Ursache des Krebses. Diese *Verschlechterung* könne, je nach Fortschritt, *wieder rückgängig* gemacht werden. Der *Körper* muss vorrangig als *ganzes* behandelt, also die Ursachen beseitigt werden.

  Die *anderen* begreifen den Krebs als das Ergebnis einer *lokalen* Entwicklung in einem Organ des Körpers, ausgelöst durch eine vorher kürzer oder länger ruhende Ursache oder ein Ereignis. Die Entwicklung der Zelle zur Vergärung und spätere Entstehung, beispielsweise eines Tumors könne *nicht rückgängig* gemacht werden. Der Krebs muss am *Ort* seines Auftretens bekämpft werden. Dies entspricht der ursprünglichen Interpretation von Warburg, wie die auf Vergärung umgeschalteten Krebszellen einzuschätzen wären. Otto Warburg war ein vehementer Verfechter der Strahlentherapie (zitiert nach Kuhl).

  Beide Denkschulen betrachten die selben Karzinogene als an der Entwicklung von Krebs beteiligt. 

  Die eine These ist allseits bekannt und entspricht der offiziellen Schulmedizin. Die bedeutendste Institution, die das vertritt, ist das New York Sloan Kettering Cancer Center.

  In den nächsten Beiträgen möchte ich auf die These der _steten_ Entwicklung von Krebs bis hin zu einem Tumor eingehen, die man nach den Erfahrungen der Praktiker Kuhl, Fryda, Budwig, Kroiss umkehren kann. Seeger, Coy und viele andere liefern dafür wissenschaftliche Versuche oder Gedankenmodelle (Ehrensperger)

  Gruß
  Wolfgang

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Dein Engagement und Deine positive Beharrlichkeit in diese Richtung. Ich trage durchaus viele Deiner Ansätze mit. Jedoch ist das von Dir vorgegebene Thema so umfangreich und unterschiedlich verzweigt, dass ich bei positiver Haltung die Gefahr des Versandens sehe.

Deshalb möchte ich einmal in der Rolle des Advocatus Diaboli provozierend einige Fragen stellen, damit Deine Intention bei dem thematischen Umfang nicht auf der Strecke bleibt.

Folgende grobe Bereiche hast Du in das Thema einbezogen:
KrebsentstehungErnährungNahrungsergänzungHistorie der Pharmazie / pharmazeutischen IndustrieHistorie der Radiatio (von mir eingefügt)Heutiger Stand und Einfluß der IndustrieEBM vs ErfahrungsmedizinEBM vs Schulmedizin außerhalb der ProfitonkologieKomplementärmedizinZielsetzungen und Zwänge der Forschung/WissenschaftWas esse ich? Welche NEM nehme ich?Welche Medikamente nehme ich?
Möglicherweise ergeben sich bei genauer Betrachtung weitere Themenverzweigungen. Deshalb frage ich, ob das alles in einem Themenstrang diskutiert werden soll bzw. kann?

Die Fülle und Vielfältigkeit der Themen bergen die Gefahr, dass Dein Anliegen auf der Strecke bleibt.

*Vorschlag:*
Unter dem von Dir gewählten Oberbegriff *>Schach dem Krebs<* könnte man die zwar letztlich zusammengehörenden Themen entsprechend ihrer Sachbezogenheit getrennt diskutieren und bei Bedarf in Teilbereichen zusammenführen.
Die Übersichtlichkeit der Threads bliebe möglicherweise eher erhalten, als bei der Diskussion aller Themen in einem Thread. 

Als besonders wichtig schätze ich auch die Hervorhebungen von Querverlinkungen ein. So hätte ich Deinen versteckten Link auf Herrn Thaller gar nicht wahrgenommen, wenn Rudolf nicht noch einmal darauf hingewiesen hätte.

Ich kenne zwar die Aussagen von Herrn Thaller. Sie decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. In dieser schriftlichen Form lagen sie mir bisher nicht vor. *Übrigens, eine detaillierte Ist-Beschreibung unseres Gesundheitswesens!***

Wäre es aus Deiner Sicht vielleicht sinnvoll, eine wie auch immer gestaltete Gliederung/Splittung vorzunehmen, um einen Thread für *alles* nicht zu überfrachten oder (gegenteilig) eine Schreibhemmung zu vermeiden?

Wie gesagt, ich würde diese Diskussion in allen Facetten begrüßen, sehe allerdings die Gefahr einer Überfrachtung und Versandung in nur einem Thread.

Ich denke, dass hier das Schicksal eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. J


Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo,
nachdem in dieser Diskussion des öfteren der Name Thaller erwähnt wurde möchte ich kurz meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Arzt beschreiben.

 Ich war 2009 dreimal bei Dr. Thaller in Behandlung. Seinen Doktortitel hat er in Schweden erworben, der wird in D nicht anerkannt, deshalb fehlt er manchmal als Namenszusatz.
 Mein Interesse galt seiner Fiebertherapie. Manches an seiner Behandlung geht schon sehr ins Esoterische. Genaueres kann in den detaillierten Beschreibungen von Konrad Bernauer (im Forum HansiB), der lange bei Thaller in Behandlung war und inzwischen leider verstorben ist, nachgelesen werden.
 Es gab  2 Gründe für mein Abbrechen der Therapie, zum Einen erlebte ich hautnah wie sie bei Konrad nicht zum Erfolg führte und zum Anderen schreckten mich die sehr hohen Kosten.
 Meine Rechnung nach 3 Besuchen belief sich auf über 2000, Konrad hatte vermutlich Kosten im hohen 5- stelligen Bereich zu tragen.
 Ein weiterer Grund war dass von Thaller keine gründlichen Fallbeschreibungen zu bekommen sind.


 Aber die Texte von ihm, die Wolfgang hier einstellt, sind wirklich lesenswert.


 Herzliche Grüße
 Markus

----------


## RuStra

> ...
>  Jedoch ist das von Dir vorgegebene Thema so umfangreich und unterschiedlich verzweigt, dass ich bei positiver Haltung die Gefahr des Versandens sehe.
> ...
> Folgende grobe Bereiche hast Du in das Thema einbezogen:
> 
> KrebsentstehungErnährungNahrungsergänzungHistorie der Pharmazie / pharmazeutischen IndustrieHistorie der Radiatio (von mir eingefügt)Heutiger Stand und Einfluß der IndustrieEBM vs ErfahrungsmedizinEBM vs Schulmedizin außerhalb der ProfitonkologieKomplementärmedizinZielsetzungen und Zwänge der Forschung/WissenschaftWas esse ich? Welche NEM nehme ich?Welche Medikamente nehme ich? 
> 
> Möglicherweise ergeben sich bei genauer Betrachtung weitere Themenverzweigungen. Deshalb frage ich, ob das alles in einem Themenstrang diskutiert werden soll bzw. kann?
> 
> Die *Fülle und Vielfältigkeit der Themen bergen die Gefahr, dass Dein Anliegen auf der Strecke bleibt.*


Hallo Hans,

da stehen wir hier in der Forums-"Arbeit" wieder da, wo wir spätestens seit dem Zusammenlegen der beiden Foren damals immer wieder stehen: 
Es fehlen a)eine Redaktion, die sichtet, recherchiert und ordnet und b) eine online-Struktur, in die die interessanten Infos aufgenommen werden könnten.
Selbst wenn man sich eine Redaktion vorstellt: Wie das Problem der Privatisierung von Wissenschaft umgehen? Wie das ständige Bezahl-System für Wissen aushebeln?

Weil mir damals die Struktur von BPS/KISP und auch die Forums-Möglichkeiten zu wenig erschienen, hatte ich mit den Promann-Seiten angefangen. Das ging so bis Ende 2008, als ich dann abgemahnt wurde und die Seiten weitestgehend vom Netz genommen habe. 
Da aber das Problem immer noch dasgleiche ist (s. jetzt wieder zu der tollen Cancer-Research-Veröffentlichung, eigentlich hätte schon jemand den fulltext lesen müssen und könnte so qualifiziert Stellung nehmen), können wir auch immer nur diegleichen ungenügenden Übungen machen: Strukturen vorschlagen, neue Teilforen ausdenken, letztlich Arbeit ausdenken, die dann doch niemand machen kann, weil unter- oder gar nicht finanziert und in Konkurrenz-Systemen versackend.

Immerhin gibts dieses Forum. Immerhin kann hier nach wie vor vieles hineinkommen und das auch auf gutem Niveau. 
Selbst wenn eine bessere Struktuierung hier und anderswo möglich wäre und auch entstehen würde, gibts das noch viel grössere Problem, für wen das gut sein soll und was wer damit anfängt? Solcherlei ambitioniertes Info-Vorhaben (gesundheitsinformation.de ist das Projekt des IQWIG, mit dem Etikett "unabhängig, objektiv, geprüft" - OHO !) kann nur ein politisches sein, denn "objektiv" falsche Vorstellungen von der Realität zerstören nicht nur unser Wirtschaftssystem (wenn ich mir den politischen Niedergang in der Euro-Zone unter Merkotzy-Führung ansehe), sie zerstören auch Leben und Lebensqualität von Patienten. Deswegen muss an der Spähre der Information angeknüpft werden.

Bei diesem Diskussionsfaden von Wolfgang halte ich für das Zentrale die Frage nach der Krebsentstehung bzw. der "Natur" des Krebses. 
Üblicherweise wird in 9 von 10 Vorträgen zum Thema Krebs interessanterweise dazu nichts gesagt, es geht gleich immer darum, wie "der Krebs" zu bekämpfen sei.
Das Buch von Kuhl habe ich mir auch gekauft und angefangen es zu lesen. Ich werde mich dazu nächstes Jahr melden!

Bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## MarkusM

Wg Nachfrage eine Ergänzung :

Thallers Therapie ist eine Immuntherapie, er selber bezeichnet sich als ausgebildeter "Tumorimmunologe". Im einzelnen kam bei mir folgendes zum Einsatz :

 Fiebertherapie mittels inaktivierter Bakterien
 Eigenblutbehandlung mit Ozon
 Tiefen- Hyperthermie mittels Kurzwellen 13,56 MHz
 hochdosiertes Vitamin C, intravenös
Immunstimulanz mit teilweise sehr teuren russischen Mitteln (Gepon, Immunomax)

 Dendritische Zelltherapie war geplant, kam aber bei mir nicht mehr zur Anwendung

 Er legte mir nicht nahe an meiner Lebensweise und Ernährung etwas zu ändern. Die Tatsache dass ich schon länger rechtsdrehende Milchsäure gemäß Frau Dr. Fryda einnehme fand er jedoch sehr gut.
 Aus den genannten Gründen habe ich nach 3 Terminen abgebrochen.

   Ich zog dann sozusagen meinen letzten Trumpf, Dr. FE. Dort bin ich bis heute und hoffentlich noch lange in Behandlung,  

 Gott sei Dank !


 Grüße
 Markus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hans,

ich bin nicht dafür, die Diskussion im Forum überall zu zersplittern. Aber, Du hast das ja nun schon in Bezug auf Milchsäure bzw. deren Salze und Ester, die Lactate, getan. 

Ich wollte alle diese zusammen gehörigen Themen in Ruhe von Anfang an herleiten. Deshalb auch der Beitrag unter #1. Wenn man das nicht versteht, kann man nicht begreifen, dass sich in der Wissenschaft, wie im normalen Leben, nicht das beste durchsetzt, sondern, dass was aus den unter #1 und #5 beschriebenen Gründen mehr "Macht" erlangt hat.

Wer den Beitrag "Zwei Auffassungen in der Krebsmedizin" unter #9 liest, sollte begreifen, dass es wahrscheinlich -ich persönlich gehe davon aus- die Möglichkeit gibt, auf innerem Wege, durch "Auflösung" den Krebs zu besiegen. Man muss "einfach" die Zellen wieder zum Sauerstoff-Atmen bringen. Die Zellen, die das nicht schaffen, sterben ab. Das wurde in der Historie auf verschiedene Weise versucht und erfolgreich gemacht. Budwig erklärt, wie man die Zellen zum Atmen bringt. Seeger hat Grundlagen geschaffen. Budwig hat überhaupt das Verfahren entwickelt, wie man Fettsäuren einzeln bestimmen kann. Sie war approbierte Apothekerin, Diplom-Chemikerin mit Promotion in Chemie und Physik. Sie hatte gute Ahnung von den genauen Vorgängen im Körper. Ihr späteres Medizinstudium hat sie abgebrochen, weil sie sich ständig mit den Professoren gestritten hat. Damit sie heilen durfte, hat sie später eine Zulassung als Heilpraktikerin erlangt.

Besten Dank für Deinen Beitrag.


Hallo Markus,

danke für Deinen Beitrag, insbesondere die Ergänzung zur Therapie von Thaller. Ich denke, man erkennt schon das Problem. Die von ihm angewandten Methoden setzen nicht an den wirklich zu Grunde liegenden Mechanismen an. Er greift "irgendwo" "unterwegs" ein. Das würde möglicherweise bei einem Patienten funktionieren, der noch recht große Selbstheilungskräfte hat. Allerdings dürfte das ohne eine Nahrungsveränderung trotzdem nicht dauerhaft sein, natürlich abhängig davon, wie lange derjenige überhaupt noch lebt und nicht an anderen Ursachen verstirbt.

Bei Thaller fehlt das Eingreifen in ganz bestimmte Vorgänge, die ich mir von Kuhl, Budwig, Fryda, auch mit Hilfe anderer Autoren, zusammengesucht habe. Aus den Vorschlägen und Theorien der verschiedenen Praktiker und Theoretiker habe ich für mich eine mehrschichtige, ungefährliche Therapie modifiziert, in die weitgehend die Schulmedizin passt, bloß dass ich nicht übermäßig in den Molekülen "herumwühle". 

Es soll alltagstauglich und flexibel sein. Wenn ich 36 Stunden reise, davon 2 + 12 Stunden im Flugzeug sitze, muss es passen, wenn ich in Australien offroad unterwegs bin, hier in Deutschland in meiner Wohnung lebe oder Freunde besuche und vor einem großen Buffet stehe. Ich muss gute Laune haben und körperlich fit sein.

Nun gut, man wird sehen, wie sich die Diskussionen im Forum entwickeln. Hier an dieser Stelle sollen diejenigen Informationen bekommen, die wissen wollen, wie man es in der Realität angehen kann. 

Morgen stelle ich die Säulen vor. 

Dann kann der Austausch über beliebige Gedankengänge dazu stattfinden. Rezepte sind gefragt. Wer Lust hat, schreibt ein paar Beispiele geheilter Patienten und deren Krankengeschichte, beispielsweise aus dem Kuhl ab. Kuhl hat auch schöne Beispiele aus Natur und Viehwirtschaft. Alles immer hier rein! Ich kann nicht alles schreiben. Was hat Kuhl zur Mistel geschrieben? Was zur reinen Rohkost? 

Später kann man hier alles zur Erinnerung nachlesen. Ich habe heute auch noch mal meine ersten Beiträge angeschaut, habe mich quasi selbst inspiriert. Ich dachte daran, dass dieser Thread immer wieder mal mit etwas Inhalt gefüttert wird. Es kann auch jemand schreiben, wie ihm eine Umstellung auf solch eine Ernährung bekommen ist. Dazu ein Hinweis: Erstverschlimmerung beachten! Das ist je nach Schädigung des Körpers möglich. Nicht nervös machen lassen. Kost-Regime etwas lockern, neu "Einschaukeln", weiter machen. Wer das nicht selbst machen will, Heilpraktiker oder Arzt zur Hilfe nehmen.

Herzliche Grüße an alle und gute Gesundheit
 Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

*Warnung*: 

  Nach Meinung des Vereins der schulmedizinischen Onkologen, Deutsche Krebs Gesellschaft e.V. (DKG),  von Universitäten, den Organen der Krankenkassen und Ärzteschaft und weiterer honorer Persönlichkeiten und Institutionen handelt es sich bei den folgenden Beiträgen möglicherweise um 

  nicht schulmedizinisch anerkannte Methoden, 
  um nicht nachvollziehbare Spontanheilungen, 
  um Wunder?,
  nicht haltbare Behauptungen,
Abzocke und auch 
  Pseudomedizin.

  Siehe dazu auch die Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Dr. Coy und der DKG e.V., in diesem Fall vertreten durch Frau Dr. Hübner. Informationen zur Auseinandersetzung um das TKTL1-Gen und Kohlenhydratrestriktion findet man hier im Thread, der von Rudolf eingestellt wurde.

  Wer sich nicht verwirren lassen möchte, und vom Pfad der wahren Erkenntnis, der  reinen Lehre, abbringen lassen möchte, sollte nicht weiter lesen. Es sei denn, er hat eine gefestigte Persönlichkeit und lässt sich nicht leicht beeindrucken. In diesem Falle besteht die Möglichkeit, den eigenen schulmedizinischen Weg besser einordnen zu können, denn, wer den Feind (die Kurpfuscher von Kuhl bis Coy) kennt, kann ihn besser bekämpfen.

  Allerdings haben 
Leinöl und Nüsse, 
  Quark, Yogurt,
  Salzgurken, Mixed Pickles (milchsauer), 
  Sauerkraut und Brottrunk noch niemandem geschadet.

  Ob 
  spezielle Fettsäuren mit 18 Kohlenstoffverbindungen, 
  milchsaure Gemüse- Obst- und Milchkost, 
Verzicht auf denaturierte Kohlenhydrate, 
  allgemeine Kohlenhydratreduktion und 
  eine vielseitige Versorgung mit schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren (Eiweiße), 

  Krebs vorbeugen, heilen und ein Wiederauftreten verhindern, kann man glauben oder nicht.

Dies muss jeder für sich selbst, alleine oder mit Hilfe eines Arztes, einschätzen und eventuell ausprobieren.

Es klingt zu einfach.

  Deshalb zitiert Dr. Kuhl Goethe: *Die Menschen verdriests, dass alles Große so einfach ist.* 

  Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## kopro

Hallo Wolfgang,
Deine Beiträge verfolge ich mit großem Interesse. "Die Menschen verdriest`s, daß alles Große so einfach ist". Dazu fällt mir von Eugen Roth etwas aus dem
"medizynischen" ein. "_ Seit altersher wird unentwegt auf Wunden heilend Kraut gelegt,
                                                              jedoch die reine Wissenschaft, glaubt nicht an solche Wunderkraft, 
                                                              bevor exakt ihr Medizinchen, erprobt an Mäusen und Kaninchen,
                                                             Dann wird was längst schon Kräuterweiblich, auf einmal wichtig,unbeschreiblich,
                                                             und durch die Welt geht´s mit Gebrüll, Heilkraft endeckt im Chlorophyll."

Gute Feiertage und ein gutes, neues Jahr
                                                           Konrad
_

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> "_ Seit altersher wird unentwegt auf Wunden heilend Kraut gelegt,
>                                                               jedoch die reine Wissenschaft, glaubt nicht an solche Wunderkraft, 
>                                                               bevor exakt ihr Medizinchen, erprobt an Mäusen und Kaninchen,
>                                                              Dann wird was längst schon Kräuterweiblich, auf einmal wichtig,unbeschreiblich,
>                                                              und durch die Welt geht´s mit Gebrüll, Heilkraft endeckt im Chlorophyll."
> _


Hallo Konrad, hallo allerseits,

wunderbar. Ich hätte da auch noch etwas. Galen "*Nicht das Schwert tötet die Menschen, sondern der Fraß*".

Aus gelegentlichen Reaktionen im Forum merkt man, dass es doch etliche Skeptiker, die Ernährung betreffend, gibt. Ich meinerseits mahne seit Jahren, auch mit dem Hinweis, dass die sogenannten kurativen Therapien, in sehr vielen Fällen, nicht die endgültige Lösung darstellen _können_. Wäre das der Fall, dürfte es keine Rezidive und keine Metastasen geben.

Ich möchte zur Unterstreichung meiner Überlegungen noch mal auf die bereits im Forum erwähnte Forschung von Frau Dr. Kämmerer an der Uni Würzburg verweisen. Andere Universitäten befinden sich ebenfalls auf diesem Weg, die Aeskulab Klinik bietet bereits eine entsprechende Behandlung an. Der Chef der Klinik ist der hier im Forum seit Langem bekannte Prof. Dr. Dr. Ben Pfeiffer.

Von der Frauenklinik der Uni Würzburg gab es auf deren Internetseite ein umfangreiches pdf-Dokument mit einer Anleitung zu einer ketogenen Ernährung und theoretischen Erläuterungen, die den seit Jahrzehnten bekannten Erfahrungen der Naturheilkunde weitgehend entsprechen. Dieses Dokument ist dort nicht mehr auffindbar. Recherchen im Netz ergeben, dass wegen (angeblichem?) Geldmangel, die Studie mit Patienten eingestellt wurde. Wieso dann aber das Dokument von Server nehmen? Zum Glück neige ich nicht übermäßig zum Glauben an Verschwörungstheorien, den sonst müsste man schon wieder Vermutungen anstellen, auf wessen Veranlassung das Dokument von der Homepage einer deutschen Universität genommen wurde. Hier Reste von Informationen. Zum Glück hat das Netz ein gutes Gedächtnis. Wer die ausführliche Darstellung einer Ernährung bei Krebs mit Kohlenhydratverzicht noch nicht sein eigen nennt, kann sie hier abrufen. Rudolf hatte bereits ein kurzes Interview des NDR-Fernsehens mit Frau Dr. Kämmerer verlinkt, was ich hier wiederholen möchte. Es gibt beim NDR-Fernsehen noch einen weiteren Bericht mit zwei Patientenbeispielen. 

Zwischen Frau Dr. Kämmerer und Herrn Dr. Coy scheint es eine Auseinandersetzung zu geben, die m.E. den finanziellen Aspekt, das heißt die Gewinnrealisierung beim Patienten, zur Ursache hat. Coy war schneller und hat mal eben ein paar Firmen, wie TAVARLIN, gegründet, die mit überteuerten Produkten, dem Patienten die Sorge um sein Geld nehmen, indem dieses zu Coy "wandert". Mir ist aber lieber, jemand verdient mit einer guten Idee Geld, als dass der ewige Stillstand in der Schulmedizin kein Ende findet. 

Allerdings greift mir die Betrachtung von Frau Dr. Kämmerer etwas zu kurz. Ich hatte eine ähnliche Kritik auch schon zu Dr. Coy angebracht. Mit einer ketogenen Ernährung die Patienten nur deshalb zu behandeln, damit sie anschließend mit Bestrahlung und Chemo "beglückt" werden können, ist schon eine eigenartige, um nicht zu sagen perverse, Logik. 

Mediziner wie Kuhl, Fryda, Budwig und andere, haben da doch schon weiter gedacht. Ihr Wunsch war es, die Behandlung der Menschen mit Bestrahlung und Chemo komplett abzulösen. Dies scheint ihnen weitgehend gelungen. Das schwerwiegendste Indiz dafür ist, dass sie vor allem von der Schulmedizin zu Ende therapierte, angeblich nicht mehr rettbare Menschen, geheilt haben. Wie einfach und erfolgreich muss dann erst eine Behandlung sein, wenn der Krebs noch nicht weit fortgeschritten ist. Frau Dr. Budwig hatte angeblich nach Jahren ihrer Tätigkeit später bis zu 50 % Ärzte und deren Angehörige als Patienten. Das ist schon vorstellbar. Es gibt entsprechende Umfragen bei Medizinern, die dann im Falle eines Falles doch lieber für sich selbst auf Chemo verzichten würden. 

Noch einmal zwei Zitate:

Frau *Dr. Fryda* hat im Telefonat mit Rudolf (RuStra) sinngemäß gesagt, '*Prostatakrebs war immer die leichteste Übung'*.

Frau *Dr. Budwig* wird in Krebs Das Problem und die Lösung zitiert: *"Bei Tumoren in Prostata oder in der Brust erfolgt die Tumorauflösung bzw. Ausscheidung oft innerhalb weniger Wochen. Auch nach der zytostatischen Behandlung und bei Vorliegen von Metastasen ist diese Hilfe möglich"*

Herr* Dr. Kuhl* hat viele *Beispiele geheilter Krebspatienten* in seinem Buch aufgeführt. Er hat die mit Abstand umfangreichste Recherche in die Vergangeheit und Gegenwart gesund lebender Völker und Bevölkerungsgruppen gemacht. In seinem Buch sind viele Beispiele aus Tier- und Pflanzenwelt zur Milchsäure als Schutz -aber auch Wuchsstoff (im Bösen Proliferation, im Guten Embryonal- und Keimstadium) zu finden.

Da diese Behandlungen seit langer Zeit bekannt und sehr gründlich, auch wissenschaftlich, begründet sind, stütze ich mich speziell auf entsprechende Veröffentlichungen. 

Die *Säulen dieser Krebsbehandlungen*, natürlich auch *Vorbeugung und Nachsorge* sind:

Spezielle, *ungesättigte Fettsäuren*, wie Linolen und Linolsäure aus dem Leinöl. Die Erklärung dazu gibt Frau Dr. Budwig ab. Dazu später ein Beitrag. (Möglicherweise erst nach meinem Urlaub im April, weil es nicht ganz einfach ist, dass verständlich darzustellen. Aber vielleicht, kann das jemand anders besser als ich?)
Ergänzend MTC-Fette (mittelkettige Triglyceride, Kokosfett), speziell zur gesunden Energiegewinnung. Siehe auch pdf-Artikel der Uni Münster.


Gabe von *L(+) Milchsäure*, rechtsdrehend. Bisher habe ich mindestens zwei Erklärungsmodelle gefunden, eins von Frau Dr. Fryda und ein anderes bei Dr. Jacobs. Das dritte finde ich derzeit nicht wieder. 

*Reduktion der Kohlenhydrate*, speziell der denaturierten wie Brot (Ausnahme nach Kuhl natursauer Vollkorn-Biobrot) und Zucker. Nimmt man das ernst, siehe auch Uni Münster, muss man _genau_ zählen, _grammgenau_. Erlaubt ist 1 Gramm Kohlenhydrate pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht. Den Erfolg misst man mit Teststreifen aus der Apotheke, die für Diabetiker gedacht sind. Bei so wenig Kohlenhydraten bleiben nur Gemüse, Nüsse und etwas Obst, wie Beeren, aber keine Bananen oder ähnlich, übrig. Aus dieser Pflanzennahrung kommen die lebensnotwendigen Enzyme, Vitamine & Co.

Gesunde *Eiweiße*, besonders aus Quark und Yogurt (enthalten auch Milchsäure). Eiweiße sind die Bausteine des Lebens.

Ich mache das verschärft seit 7 Wochen. Mir geht es so gut wie seit Jahren nicht. Die Ausdauer- und Muskelleistung sind gestiegen, Schlaf nur noch 6 Stunden, Gewicht niedrig und extrem konstant, sämtliche Gliederschmerzen sind weg, gute Laune.

Ich denke, mit diesem freiwilligen Verzicht, verbunden mit Hoffnung, werde ich frohe Weihnachten erleben, die ich auch allen anderen Wünsche.

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo,

zu dem vorgenannten Beitrag möchte ich noch eine Ergänzung machen. Ich bin derzeitig dabei, einen Versuch zu unternehmen, die verschiedene Therapieansätze von Ärzten und Theoretikern in ein halbwegs einheitliches, geordnetes System zu bringen. Dies ist nicht einfach, weil man immer wieder die Linie verliert, was nun eigentlich ein grundsätzlicher und was eher ein ergänzender Faktor ist.

*Letztendlich geht es bei den gemachten Überlegungen darum, die korrekte Zellatmung zu erhalten bzw. eine verschlechterte Zellatmung wieder zu verbessern.
Es geht darum, eine Zelle wieder zur verstärkten Energiegewinnung ("Atmung") durch biologische Oxydation zu bringen. Gleichzeitig würde die Vergärung verringert. Beide Prozesse wirken auf die Wachstumsmenge (Virulenz) der Zelle umgekehrt proportional (zitiert nach Seeger). Das heißt, viel Vergärung bedeutet viel (Krebs-)Wachstum und viel Oxydation  wenig (Krebs-)Wachstum.*

Was biologische Oxydation heißt, dazu weiter unten!

Derzeitig denke ich, dass alle anderen Prozesse und Überlegungen dieser Forderung nach korrekter, bzw. verbesserter Zellatmung in der Systematik unterzuordnen sind.


1. Der Ansatz der *ketogenen Ernährung* "zäumt das Pferd" von _einer_ Seite her auf. Der Zelle wird der Nahrungsstoff der *Vergärung*, die *Glukose*, vorenthalten. Durch *Glukoseverzicht*, sprich *Kohlenhydratverzicht*, werden die Regelkreisläufe um *Insulin* (Glukose-Missbrauch) und *Adrenalin* (*Psyche, Störherde*) verbessert. Die Zelle erhält deutlich weniger Vergärungsnahrung und müsste somit sterben oder wieder mehr oxydieren. Bei der Vergärung ist der Glukosebedarf gegenüber normaler Atmung um ein Vielfaches erhöht.
Man kann einen Tumor auch als Schutzmechanismus begreifen, der im Körper nicht nutzbare, überflüssige Glukose verbraucht. Die umgewandelte Glukose wird als Milchsäure im Gewebe abgelagert. Bei Blutkrebs werden im Sinne dieses Kreislaufes Blutzellen verändert. Dieser "Schutzmechanismus" kollabiert aber eines Tages auf verschiedenen Wegen.


2. Ein Ansatz mehr vom Anfang der biologischen Prozesse her ist es, die *Zellatmung direkt* zu *aktivieren*. Dazu gibt es Jahrzehnte lange Forschungen. Hinweis dazu: Zellatmung bedeutet Wasserstoff plus Sauerstoff ergibt  Energie (*ATP*). Dazu gehört eine große Anzahl von  Schritten (Bereitstellung von *Wasserstoff* [Kohlenhydrate] und *Sauerstoff* [Erythrozyten]) und Zwischenschritten (schrittweise ablaufende physikalische und chemischer Prozesse in den Zellen und Mitochondrien), die gestört sein können. Gewinnung von ATP ausführlich hier.

    ....2.1. Das *elektrische Potential* _innerhalb_ einer Zelle als Voraussetzung für diverse Prozesse ist ein grundlegendes Prinzip welches von Seeger entdeckt wurde. Geschädigte Zellen haben ein geringeres elektrisches Potential gegenüber normalen Zellen (bis 150 mV). Elektrisches Potiential entsteht zwischen zwei Polen.  
Die genau dahinter stehende Theorie ist sehr umfangreich und von mir  noch nicht genau verinnerlicht. Die Theorie ist von Seeger. Budwig macht  das zum Grundprinzip ihrer eigenen Überlegungen.

........2.1.2. Der eine *Pol (+)* sind die Zellwände, hier speziell *Elektronen*, bereitgestellt von und gespeichert in *Fettsäuren*. Es geht um die richtigen Fettsäuren. Besonders geeignet sind *Linol- und Linolensäure*, ideal im Leinöl enthalten. Nimmt man ungeeignete Fette auf, wird die Zellatmung im Bereich der Zellwand entscheidend gestört, weil die schlechten die guten Fette ersetzen. Die richtigen Fette in den Zellwänden sorgen in Zusammenspiel mit den richtigen Eiweißen im Zellkern für ein elektrisches Potential, welches für das Funktionieren von Zellen erforderlich ist.  

.........2.1.2. Der andere *Pol (-)* ist der Zellkern mit seinen schwefelhaltigen *Aminosäuren* (*Eiweißen*), bei Budwig vorrangig aus Quark stammend.

.....2.2. Verbesserung der Zellatmung durch verstärkte Zufuhr von Sauerstoff. Ein spezielles Beispiel wäre die Sauerstoff-Mehrschritt-Therapie. Das scheint aber nicht besonders gut zu funktionieren. Grundlegend für die Zellatmung ist selbstverständlich die normale Atmung in gesunder Luft.

.....2.3. Verbesserung der Zellatmung durch *Entzug von Wasserstoff*! Heinrich Otto Wieland hat 1927 den Nobelpreis bekommen. Er hat ein Prinzip entdeckt, welches die _biologische_ Chemie revolutioniert hat. Nach der Wielandschen Dehydrierungstheorie ist im biologischen System *Oxydation* (Atmung) sowohl *durch* _Hinzugabe von Sauerstoff_, als auch durch _Wegnahme von Wasserstoff_ (Dehydrierung) möglich. Wer eine Ahnung davon bekommen möchte, findet dieses Prinzip andeutungsweise in einem sehr schönen Artikel über das Leben von Heinrich Otto Wieland. Am Prinzip der Wasserstoffreduktion setzen diverse Methoden der Verbesserung der Zellatmung durch Naturstoffe an. Es werden *Wasserstoffakzeptoren* eingesetzt.
Das bekannteste Beispiel ist der Farbstoff* Anthocyan*, der in der roten Rübe reichlich vorkommt. Seeger hat dies reichlich erforscht. Daraus folgend gibt es das Präparat Antohzym-Petrasch (zusätzlich enthalten sind Milchsäure und einige Nährstoffe).  
Unabhängig von Seeger hatte der Ungar A. Ferenczi seit 1951 Krebspatienten mit täglich Saft von 1 kg rote Rüben geheilt, bzw. deren Befinden verbessert. Damit dieser Saft in diesen Mengen trinkbar wurde, wurde er mit etwas Rotwein verbessert. Nebenbei, saurer Rotwein, nach Kuhl auch Weißwein, Apfelwein, Apfelmost, enthalten Milchsäure.
Nach Seeger (1959/60) steigert die Kombination von rotem Rübensaft, Rechtsmilchsäure und Ascorbinsäure die Zellatmung um 500 bis 1000 %, im zuckerfreien Medium sogar um 1.250 %. Gesteigerte Zellatmung bedeutet, verringertes Zellwachstum. Seeger konnte damit die *Virulenz* (Wachstumsrate) von *Krebszellen* auf Null *senken*. (aus Seeger/Wolz "Erfolgreiche biologische Krebsabwehr")


(3.) Ein weiterer Punkt soll angefügt werden. Schwierig ist, diesen als 3. Punkt zu bezeichnen, weil er nicht in das vorgenannte Ordnungssystem passt. Es geht um die Abfuhr der linksdrehenden D(-) *Milchsäure*, von Ehrensperger auch Krebsmilchsäure genannt,  aus dem die Krebszellen umgebenden Gewebe. Die Zuordnung als 3. ist insofern ungeeignet, weil ohne die Effekte unter Punkt 1 (zu viel Glukose in der Zelle) und Punkt 2 (gestörte Zellatmung) dieser Punkt (zu viel Linksmilchsäure) gar nicht auftreten würde.

Die Abfuhr der Milchsäure kann durch verschiedene Mechanismen erfolgen. Eine Möglichkeit ist die *Gabe* von *Rechtsmilchsäure* (milchsaure Produkte, RMS als Medikament), die zur Folge hat, dass *Linksmilchsäure* aus dem Gewebe *abgebaut* wird. Dabei wird das Gewebe basischer. Die dahinter liegenden Prozesse werden durch unterschiedliche Autoren verschieden erklärt. Letztlich spielt das Wie keine Rolle sondern nur das Das.

Eine anderer Ansatzpunkt ist die (lebenslange) Abfuhr von Abbauprodukten des Zellstoffwechsels durch die *Lymphe*. Durch unsere *bewegungsarme* *Lebensweise* ist dieser Prozess gestört. Lymphe fließt nicht problemlos von alleine. Sie braucht "Stöße". Ein Beispiel wäre das Auf- und Abbewegen von Babys. Die ihr Unwohlsein durch Geschrei äußern und den Abfluss der Lymphe "fordern". Bei uns Erwachsenen kämen *Lymphdrainagen* z.B. nach Vodder in Frage. Eine Methode, die jeder zu Hause machen kann, ist die Benutzung eines *Trampolins*. Es sollen täglich ein paar Minuten leicht Auf- und Abbewegungen reichen. Es gibt diverse, auch für Wohnungen, geeignete Produkte. Bitte auf Qualität achten. Bei mir steht eine entsprechende Anschaffung kurz bevor.


Hinter vielen der o.g. Punkte stecken ganze Theorien und Therapien. Darüber wurden Bücher geschrieben, Bibliotheken gefüllt und Heilmethoden entwickelt. Wenn man beispielsweise nur die von mir nebenbei erwähnte Psyche nimmt. 

Mir geht es darum, nicht vom Wesentlichen abzuschweifen und eine _Kombination_ aus allen Ansätzen zu finden, die alltagstauglich ist. 

Diese Gedankengänge werde ich in den nächsten Monaten weiter entwickeln. Davon unabhängig *kann jeder sofort anfangen, sein Leben zu ändern*. Es geht dabei nicht nur um Krebs. Durch nicht richtig funktionierende Zellatmung werden diverse Prozesse des Körper verschlechtert, von der Psyche über diverse innere Krankheiten bis hin zu Arthritis. 

Die genannten Ansatzpunkte: *verringerte Kohlenhydrate, verbesserte Fette, schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren, Verbesserung der Zellatmung durch Sauerstoffzufuhr bzw. Wasserstoffentzug und Milchsäureabfuhr* kann jeder problemlos in sein Leben integrieren. Dies ist zumindest *vorbeugend* (noch ohne Krebs und speziell bei Active Surveillance) und *nachsorgend* nach jeder schulmedizinischen Behandlung wichtig. 

Eine gewisse Vorsicht ist bei *fortgeschrittenem Krebs* zu beachten. Hier  kann es zu Erstverschlimmerungen, wie Tumor- oder Metastasenschmerzen,  entzündlichen Reaktionen, Unwohlsein (nach Fryda nach 5 Wochen der RMS-Gabe)  kommen. Für die meisten käme wahrscheinlich in diesem Falle eine therapeutische  Begleitung durch einen Profi in Frage. 

Bei *Active Surveillancern* (mein  eigener Fall) und *Nachsorgern* habe ich keine großen Sorgen. Eine Teilnahme am alltäglichen Straßenverkehr dürfte kritischer sein.

Inwieweit *Heilung* funktioniert, wird sicher umstritten bleiben. Die bisher genannten Ärzte und deren Erfolge, sowie die im Buch von Kuhl zahlreich aufgeführten Beispiele aus der älteren und neueren Geschichte der Völker, machen aber für tatsächlich funktionierende Heilung *reichlich Hoffnung*.

Ein Beispiel mitten aus dem Leben. Ich hatte einer Nachbarin (ca. 45 Jahre alt u.a. Probleme mit der Psyche und Tabletteneinnahme) von meinen derzeitigen Recherchen erzählt. Sie hat darauf hin, ohne das ich es wusste, RMS (Rechtsmilchsäure) gekauft und nach Fryda 2 x 20 Tropfen pro Tag (für "Gesunde") eingenommen. Gestern, 14 Tage später, hat sie mich angesprochen und erzählt, die Milchsäure hat bei ihr schon die ersten "Wunder" vollbracht, wie besseres Befinden und stabileres Gewicht. Das ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell so etwas wirken kann, wenn mal schädliche linksdrehende Milchsäure aus dem Gewebe entfernt wird. Jeden Tag Quark und andere milchsaure Produkte müssten bei "Gesunden" den gleichen Effekt haben, oder Trampolinspringen.

Nun muss noch gefragt werden, wieso der "kleine " Wolfgang a. B. glaubt, solche Prinzipien zu erkennen, aber die "großen" zahlreichen Forscher nicht. Ich erkenne das nicht, ich versuche es, es sind sicher noch Fehler enthalten. Ich stütze mich nur auf alles, was bereits entdeckt wurde. Insofern ist das Wenigste an meinen Überlegungen mein Verdienst. 

Es ist schwierig, immer wieder konsequent auf den absoluten *Ausgangspunkt*, den der *Zellatmung*, zurückzukommen. Alles andere sind untergeordnete Faktoren. Ich selbst habe untergeordnete Punkte, wie *Nahrungsergänzungsmittel*, weil ich es nicht besser wusste, als vorrangig betrachtet. Natürlich kann ohne Coenzym Q10, in einer der Membranen der Mitochondrien enthalten, keine Zellatmung mehr stattfinden. Etwas davon hat aber fast jeder noch, selbst wenn er Statine oder andere schädigende Medikamente einnimmt.

 Aber eine simple Einstellung des pH-Wertes beim Blut, Funktionieren der Lymphe, richtige Fette und Quark mit Milchsäure, habe ich überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen, wäre mir auch zu einfach erschienen. Diese grundlegenden Sachen verlieren  Forscher schnell aus dem Auge, weil sie immer mehr in die Einzelheiten abtauchen.  Der genaue Prozess der Zellatmung füllt ganze Seiten. Hier ein ausführliches Beispiel. Wirklich sehenswert. 11 Seiten nur über den Prozess der Gewinnung von ATP innerhalb der Zelle. Wenn man sich das bitte unbedingt mal anschaut -oberflächlich reicht aus- erkennt man, wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, sich an einer Stelle festzubeißen und das für alleine entscheidend zu halten. Alles wird _irgendwie_ entscheidend sein, aber ohne die* generellen Linien* einzuhalten, kann man keine *Therapieansätze* erkennen, die für die *meisten Patienten* zutreffen. Patienten, für die das nicht zutrifft, wären unglückliche Einzelfälle. Bei denen müsste tatsächlich in den kleinsten Molekülen und letzten Elementarteilchen nach der Fehlerursache gesucht werden.

Neben der klar verschlechterten Energiegewinnung gibt es dann noch unendlich viele Ansatzpunkte, speziell auch langsame *chronische Entwicklungen*. Nehmen wir beispielsweise eine gering gestörte Zellatmung mit geringer, langsamer Ansammlung von D(-) Milchsäure. _Korrekt_ fließende Lymphe würde diesen Prozess nicht krankhaft werden lassen. Bewegt sich jemand aber nun "ewig und drei Tage" lang nicht vernünftig, könnte auch diese geringe Störung, bei einem sonst fast korrekt ernährten, Menschen irgendwann zu Krebs, zumindest aber zu anderen inneren Krankheiten, führen. 

Das Gleiche trifft auf die *Psyche* zu. "Ewiger" Stress baut Adrenalin ab (Theorie von Fryda plus Störherde). Dadurch ist der Regelkreislauf mit Insulin gestört. Kommt dazu noch eine erhöhte Kohlenhydrataufnahme, wie sie in unserer Ernährung typisch ist, oder keine ausreichende Aufnahme von milchsauer vergorenen Produkten (Kuhl), ist es eine Zeitfrage, bis Krebs ausbricht. 
*Stress (nervlich und Herde) und Depressionen* können durch erhöhte Kohlenhydrataufnahme beruhigt werden, wenn andere Mechanismen wie das Regelsystem der Neurotransmitter versagen. Zur Verbesserung der neurotransmitter gehören umfassende, korrekte Aminosäurenaufnahme, bestimmte Vitamine und Mineralien, Funktionieren der *Schilddrüse*, Funktionieren der *Nebennierenrinde* (bei jahrelangem Stress werden bestimmte Hormone nicht mehr bereits gestellt), Dysbalancen bei den *Sexualhormonen*. 

Viele versuchen Stress und Depressionen auch durch *Alkohol*, *Tabak* und *Rauschgifte* zu begegnen. Das ist leider immer nur kurzzeitig wirkend, nicht heilend und zusätzlich schädigend. Auch *Sport*, Ausschüttung von Endorphinen, ist, *exzessiv* betrieben, ein "Rauschmittel".

Soweit noch mal ein paar Überlegungen. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass es noch Ungereimtheiten oder etwas Fehlendes gibt. An der sofort machbaren Lebensumstellung gibt es aber keinen Zweifel.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Soweit noch mal ein paar Überlegungen...
> Herzliche Grüße
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist angesichts der Ausführlichkeit Deiner Ausführungen mit Sicherheit die Untertreibung der Woche!

Ich finde es Klasse, dass Du Dir soviel Mühe machst, und bin Dir dafür sehr dankbar. Ich versuche, die Dinge nachzuvollziehen und in meine Ernährung einzubauen. Mit milchsaurem Sauerkrautsaft habe ich vor 4 Tagen begonnen! Schmeckt ziemlich scheußlich, aber was soll's! :-))

Die diversen Links werde ich mir alle noch reinziehen, aber jetzt geht's erst einmal in die alte Heimat (Köln) zu den Enkeln.

Mach' bitte weiter so und lass' Dich durch ein paar Kleingeister nicht abschrecken!!

Schorschel

P.S.: Was sind das für Tropfen, von denen Du sprichst? Wo gibt es die?

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Schorschel,

ich hatte gestern am Abend Rudolf noch eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich den Inhalt erst nach meinem Urlaub fortführe. Heute Nacht hat es mich aber "erleuchtet" und ich habe den vorstehenden Text geschrieben, schließlich kommen bestimmte Erkenntnisse nicht jeden Tag.

Dr. Kuhl präferierte Milchsäure aus natürlicher Nahrung, weil dabei gleich Enzyme, Vitamine & Co aufgenommen werden. Frau Dr. Fryda war da eleganter und hat die Rechtsmilchsäure, von der lt. Wikipedia weltweit Millionen Tonnen hergestellt werden, in kleine Flaschen verpacken lassen. Das Präparat gibt es heute noch als 20 %-ige Rechtsmilchsäure RMS ASCONEX L(+) Milchsäure. 100 ml reichen fast einen Monat und kosten ca. 11 bis 18 Euro. 

Derzeit bin ich dabei, das Zeug aus dem Chemiehandel zu besorgen. 1 Liter 80 %-ige  L(+) Säure kosten dort ca. 40,-  inkl. Versand. Das ergibt verdünnt auf 20 % 4 Liter also 40 Flaschen RMS a 100 ml. Leider muss man da ein paar Beziehungen haben, weil Chemikalienhandel Restriktionen unterworfen ist. Es wäre doch zu schön, wenn sich jeder seine Arznei selbst "basteln" könnte. Beim Mixen bitte die alte Regel aus dem Schulunterricht beachten: "Erst das Wasser dann die Säure, sonst geschieht das Ungeheure". 

Eventuell ist auch das andere o.g. Präparat mit dem rote Rüben Farbstoff und der Milchsäure sinnvoll. Man müsste mal nach der Konzentration der Milchsäure schauen. Mit dem Farbstoff hätte man gleich noch einen Wasserstoffakzeptor (siehe Text zuvor). 

In Australien gibt es sogar auf Burgern bei Mc Donald und Co. rote Beete. In den Supermärkten steht alles voll mit verschiedensten Sorten. Rote Beete sind vorteilhaft, weil milchsauer vergoren und den Farbstoff enthaltend. Mir hat das Zeug noch nie geschmeckt. Auch wieder ein Minibaustein zum eigenen Krebs und Ziehen im Rücken.

Man kann nach Seeger dieses Anthocyan (ebenfalls in anderen Früchten enthalten) auch als Pulver einnehmen.   Also noch eine Recherche-Aufgabe, wo es das preiswert gibt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn es zu Erstverschlimmerungen kommt; wie lange dauern diese an?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz. Bei Deinem Link zu der Lektüre von Dr. Kuhl (das habe ich erhalten aber noch nicht gelesen) bin ich auch auf
http://www.topfruits.de/advanced_sea...Regenergetikum (Milchsäure-Präbiotikum von Dr. Jacobs) gestossen und nehme es mittlerweile auch ein (zur Zeit noch 10 ml / Tag stark mit Wasser verdünnt. Nach 8 Tagen dann 20 ml. Schmeckt zwar sehr gut, ich denke ist auch hilfreich, aber kostet halt auch 31,41 € / 500 ml. Wenn es günstigere Lösungen geben sollte, muss ja nicht unbedingt Dr. Jacobs sein, bin ich auch dankbar. 

Gruss Manfred

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch ich verfolge aufmerksam Deine Ausführungen in den diversen Threads, wobei mich weniger die Ernährungsdetails interessieren sondern mehr die strategischen Aussagen. Die herausragende ist das Wort Heilung, ein Wort, das Du der Schulmedizin nicht zugestehst, aber diese soll gemäß Deiner Auffassung über die richtige Ernährung und alternativen Vorgehensweisen erreicht werden.
Ich habe zwar auch meine Ernährung umgestellt, aber mehr in die Richtung, wie von LR vertreten, und regelmäßige sportliche Tätigkeiten gehören auch zu meinem Wohlfühlprogramm.
Gemäß meiner Überzeugung kann ein sich entwickelter Prostatakrebs nicht mit Ernährungsumstellung oder Hyperthermie kurativ behandelt werden. Ich habe mit großem Interesse die Wege von Konrad (HansiB) und Ullrich verfolgt und konsequenter als Konrad die Ernährungsseite realisierte, ins Fieberbett stieg und Ullrich seine  Mitochondrien-Therapie durchzog, ist dies wohl kaum möglich. Einen Erfolg habe ich nicht gesehen sondern eher den subjektiven Eindruck gehabt, dass bei beiden das Ende beschleunigt kam.
Ich orientiere mich an Zahlen und Fakten und beim PK haben wir etwas Wunderbares nämlich das PSA. Dies ist fast unbestechlich und zeigt uns immer, wo wir mit unseren Maßnahmen stehen. Du hast, Wolfgang, erfreulicherweise Deine letzten PSA-Werte in Deine Historie eingestellt, und so erlaube ich mir nachstehend die neueste Entwicklung Deines PSA-Verlaufs grafisch darzustellen


Schwarz ist die lineare und rot die exponentielle Trendlinie. Letztere ist diesmal mit leichter Tendenz vorhanden, wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass dies Deinen schwankenden Werten zu zuordnen ist und voraussichtlich mit den nächsten Messwerten wieder im linearen Trend münden wird. Aber bis jetzt ist Dein PK von all Deinen Maßnahmen unbeeindruckt und wächst mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit.
Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass es Dir gelingt, den Trend zu ändern, das Wachstum zu verlangsamen und hoffentlich umzukehren.
Für Deine bevorstehende Reise wünsche ich Dir Abstand vom PK, damit Du eine tolle Zeit hast, und wenn Du im Outback unterwegs bist, dann pass` auf die Road-Trains auf




*und grüße mir Glendambo



*Alles Gute, eine tolle Reise mit noch tolleren Erlebnissen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin
dies hier ist einer der interessantesten Threads seit langer Zeit, respektvolle Beiträge, auch kontrovers, aber tolerant!
Ich denke auch (wie KK) daß Ernährungsumstellung u. sportliche Betätigung etc. nicht ganz reicht, das PK-Geschehen im Körper ist einfach zu KOMPLEX!
Mit Beeren, Granaprostan und überwiegend vegetarischer Ernährung versuche ich mein Glück, dann ist da noch das Musikinstrument, die Gibson J-200, ein wundervoller Saitenprügel, der muss herhalten [grins], dazu wird gesungen was das Zeug hält, oder was das Zwerchfell noch so hergibt (und vergeßt das LACHEN nicht!): hier eine kleine Kostprobe, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqNKcfwAsNg
Ich wünsche Dir eine erquickliche Auszeit, schalt mal ab und komme mit geballter Kraft zurück an die PK-Front.

Viel Glück und eine gute Zeit in downunder!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

leider habe ich vor meinem Urlaub keine Zeit mehr, _ausführlich_ auf die Antworten einzugehen.

Ich schreibe nicht über irgendeine Ernährungsumstellung. Ich schreibe über komplexe Umstellungen der gesamten Ernährung auf der Basis jahrzehntelanger therapeutischer Erfolge. Wer sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, wird zu den gleichen Ergebnissen wie ich kommen. Wer sich wirklich für das Thema interessiert, muss da schon mal ein paar Wochen drüber nachdenken. Ich mache das seit Jahren, täglich. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war für mich persönlich das größte Hindernis zu erkennen, dass eben an den Theorien von "Wunderheilern" oft doch etwas dran ist. Dazu weiter unten mehr. Ich halte mich hier streng nur an Überlegungen und Therapien von akademisch ausgebildeten Forschern und Ärzten. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, betrachte ich hier keine bekannten onkologischen "Angriffe" auf den Krebs. Das ist zur Genüge bekannt. Höchstens vergleichend greife ich darauf zurück. 

Wer glaubt, mit einer simplen "mal so eben" Ernährungsumstellung zum Erfolg zu kommen, wird meist keinen Erfolg haben können. Das muss schon konsequent und lang andauernd sein. Alle Zellen des Körpers erneuern sich innerhalb von ca. 6 Jahren einmal komplett. Da braucht es schon etwas Zeit, bis in jeder Zelle die richtigen Fettsäuren enthalten sind.

Bei Prostatakrebs mit seiner geringen Todesrate wird natürlich auch eine klassische schulmedizinische Therapie immer recht erfolgreich sein, da eine hohe Zahl der Behandelten keiner Therapien bedurft hätten und somit unberechtigterweise den Erfolgen der Therapien zugerechnet werden. Die Behandlung immer jüngerer Männer verschiebt die Erfolgsquote ebenfalls, denn diese würde sowieso fast immer 10 Jahre überleben. Da ist es nun wirklich keine Kunst, einen 50-jährigen zu operieren und nach 10 oder 15 Jahren, wenn ein Rezidiv auftritt, zu sagen, "siehste, Du hast 10 Jahre mit meiner Therapie überlebt" "Nun haben "wir", nach sooo langer Zeit aber Pech, jetzt ist ein Rezidiv da. Macht nichts, machen wir eben weiter mit der nächsten Therapie." Hätte man diese 10 oder 15 Jahre genutzt, sein Leben, seine Ernährung umzukrempeln, würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Rezidiven stark gesunken sein. Wenn man aber weiter Glukose in sich hineinschaufelt, bleibt die Frage des Körpers: wohin mit dem ganze Zucker? Also wird er jetzt in den Metastasen vergoren.

Es kann jeder glauben, was er will.  Wer nicht einmal Zweifel zulässt,  geschweige denn, sie überwindet, muss bei dem bleiben, was ihm von  Universitäten und Krankenhäusern angeboten wird. Dort ist er dann gut  aufgehoben. 

Dass aber auch heute noch, oder besser endlich wieder, Universitäten in andere Richtungen suchen, erkennt man schon an dem Vorhaben der Frauenklinik der Uni Würzburg, die ketogene Ernährung als hilfreich für Krebstherapien zu prüfen, auch wenn dieser Versuch, von wem auch immer, offensichtlich abgewürgt wurde. Es gibt "steinalte" universitäre Forschung im Bereich Krebs. Zum Glück gab es damals noch nicht die heutigen Möglichkeiten. Da hat man sich auf einfachere Methoden und das Nahe liegende besonnen. Ein Beispiel wäre Prof. Dr. Erwin Schliephake, der Jahrzehnte lang an verschiedenen Universitäten gearbeitet hat. Er ist 1995 100-jährig  gestorben. Zitat aus Wikipedia: "Obwohl Schliephake selbst bei inoperablen Patienten Heilungserfolge  verzeichnen konnte, fand seine Methode keinen Eingang in die Schulmedizin." Ich habe ein antiquarisches Buch vorliegen, in dem ich ein wenig geblättert habe. Er hat Krebs mit Kurzwellen geheilt. Ich wollte eventuell mal in ein paar Monaten darauf etwas eingehen, da die Ansatzpunkte auch mit anderen Krebstherapien in Übereinklang zu bringen sind. 

Nun ein kleiner Wahrheitstest für "Wunderheiler" versus Wissenschaft. Ich zweifle ja auch ständig an meinen neuen Erkenntnissen und freue mich, wenn diese direkt oder indirekt bestätigt werden. Heute früh (ich bin schon auf Australienzeit umgestellt, also um Mitternacht) habe ich im Laborjournal November 2011 geblättert. Nur alleine in diesem einen Heft habe ich unter anderem Beiträge über folgende Themen gefunden.
- Midbody-Abstoßung gegen Krebs. Ein Kurzbericht darüber, dass bei der Zellteilung üblicherweise, bei Beendigung dieser, restliche Verbindungsstücke zwischen den Zellen in den extrazellulären Raum abgestoßen werden. Bei Krebszellen ist das meist nicht der Fall. Zitat aus dem Buch von Dr. Budwig mit einer ähnlichen Auffassung: "Ich habe schon 1965 wissenschaftlich veröffentlicht, dass beim Tumor viele in Teilung befindliche Zellen vorliegen und Kernteilung bereits eingesetzt hat. Es fehlt jedoch im Falle der Tumorbildung die Abschnürung der Tochterzelle, die dann zur Abstoßung der überlebten Zellen führt."

-Laborjournal: Artikel über Eiweißpartikel, die sich innerhalb von zu "Zellschlangen" zusammenschließen. "Die so genannten Filamente haben Kopf und Schwanz und "kriechen" tatsächlich durch das Zytoplasma von Bakterium, Fliege und Mensch." Also stimmt doch, was die Altforderen beobachtet haben, in den Zellen schwimmen "Organellen" umher. Es gibt Beobachtungen, dass die "einfachen" Krebs-Therapien diese Organellen zum verschwinden bringen.

- Laborjournal: dreiseitiger Bericht aus dem Dresdner Max-Planck-Institut über Epithelzellen und Morphogenese, speziell die Regulation der Zellpolarität. Von mir in einem Vorbeitrag erwähnt, das elektrische Potential innerhalb von Zellen. 

- Laborjournal: Berichte über Cryptochrome (Flavoproteine), die die innere Uhr steuern. Teilüberschriften lauten "Menschen mit Erdfeldsensor?" "GPS in der Mütze" Man geht auf Forschungen ein, die vermuten lassen, dass der Mensch einen Magnetsinn hat. Aha, nun also doch wahrscheinlich kein Aberglaube und esoterischer Unsinn.  

Das in einem einzigen Laborjournal. Es handelt sich dabei natürlich um moderne biologische Forschung und nicht um ärztliche Forschung.

Noch etwas zu meinen anfänglichen Einlassungen zu Studien in der Wissenschaft. Das selbe Laborjournal geht auf insgesamt 7 Seiten in drei Artikeln auf heute stark verbreitete Fälschungen in der Wissenschaft ein. Ein Artikel ist höchst interessant. Er handelt von der Charité und deren geplanter Änderung der Promotionsordnung. Ein paar Zitate: "Notorische Schwindler und Datentrickser dürfen aufatmen: An Deutschlands größtem Uniklinikum ist Resozialisierung Trumpf. Pfuscher werden nicht bestraft, sondern mit einer zweiten Chance belohnt." ..."Wer in seiner Doktorarbeit Daten fälscht oder Phantasiezahlen einfügt, wer Betreuer täuscht oder sich öffentliche Gelder erschleicht, .... "Promotionsschwindler dürfen noch mal ran. In zehn Monaten können ertappte Sünder ihre getürkte Arbeit neu zusammenschustern, erneut einreichen und sich anschließend das Placet zum Titeltragen abholen."

Ihr könnt mir glauben, ich schreibe hier keinen Mist, den ich mir mal so eben ausgedacht habe. Wie schon mehrfach betont, muss das nicht alles 100 % fehlerfrei sein. Die Richtung stimmt, daran gibt es für mich keinen Zweifel. Allerdings, der Papst und Millionen von Christen, Juden und Moslems sind von der Existenz der Gottes überzeugt, ich nicht. Niemand weiß, wer Recht hat. Also müssen wohl doch zum Schluss, auch in der Medizin, ein Glaube oder eine Überzeugung darüber entscheiden, welche Therapie man wählt? 

Noch kurz einige Antworten:

zu Knut: 
Wenn Du _genau_ gelesen hast, was ich geschrieben habe, würdest Du wissen, dass
ich _immer_ geschrieben habe, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel keinen Krebs heilen. Heute weiß ich, sie sind _ein_ Baustein.

Ich bin durch eine Zufallskette auf die Recherche zu dem aktuellen Thema gestoßen, welches viel umfangreicher ist, als nuhr Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Wie ich im Thread von Rudolf zu Frau Dr. Fryda geschrieben habe, habe ich das Thema, zum Beispiel Milchsäure, als "lächerlich" abgetan. Kein Wunder, wenn man durch die Verblödung der Schulmedizin gegangen ist, jeden Tag publiziert in Presse, Rundfunk und Fernsehen. Beiträge wie der über Frau Dr. Bach, wobei nicht die genauen, eigentlich interessanten medizinischen Hintergründe, beginnend mit Dr. Hans Nieper als Klinkchef, dargestellt wurden, sind die Ausnahme.

Wie ich inzwischen zu wissen glaube, setzt der PSA-Wert zu spät an. Es gibt früher ansetzende Erkennungs-Methoden, natürlich nicht schulmedizinisch anerkannt.  
Noch besser wäre, wenn man die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung zur kriminellen Organisation erklären würde, Zucker in Apotheken verkaufen und Menschen, die mehr als einmal in der Wochen Süßes (außer Erythrol und Xylit) essen, so verfolgen würde, wie Rauschgiftnutzer.

Danke für das Photo des Road Trains. Es ist schon toll, wenn man  von denen überholt wird, schließlich fahre ich langsam, damit ich was  sehe. Früher sollen sie länger gewesen sein.

zu Dillinger: 
Vegetarische Ernährung schützt nicht vor Krebs, sondern fördert ihn in der Tendenz. Ausführlich ist das bei Kuhl dargelegt. Bei Meidung denaturierter Kohlenhydrate dürfte es selbstverständlich relativ betrachtet, trotzdem ganz gut aussehen. Wie aber mal erwähnt, afrikanische Naturvölker haben Krebs, ursprünglich lebende Chinesen, Russen, Deutsche eher weniger. Laut Kuhl ist der entscheidende Unterschied die lebenslange milchsaure Nahrung und "entbehrungsreiches" Leben. Bekanntestes Beispiel dafür sind die nach dem Krieg regelmäßig untersuchten ehemaligen KfZ-Häftlinge, die nachweislich geringeres Auftreten von Krebs haben sollen.

Musik und Lachen sind gesund. Dazu gibt es diverse Ansätze, z.B. über "geistigen" Ausgleich und Stressabbau in Verbindung u.a. mit den Regelmechanismen von Adrenalin und Insulin.

zu Manfred:
 Dr. Jakobs Rechtsregulat ist sicher eine gute Idee. Neben der Milchsäure, wieviel Prozent, sind sicher auch Enzyme enthalten. Für Enzyme nehme ich selbst Rechtsregulat von Dr. Niedermaier GmbH. Es soll besonders kleine Enzymmoleküle enthalten, die gut, bereits über die Mundschleimhaut, aufnehmbar sind. Das Thema Enzyme ist mir ebenfalls in den letzten Jahren völlig entgangen. Diese sind Voraussetzung für die meisten Prozesse im Körper, ohne läuft fast nichts. Im Alter werden diese aus der Nahrung (nur Rohkost und rohes Fleisch) vom Körper schlechter aufgenommen. Beispiel zur Zellatmung. Es gibt dafür nur ein Enzym, das Zytochrom. Ohne dieses keine Zellatmung. Entdeckt von Seeger, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Das mit dem ergänzenden Basenpulver solltest Du unbedingt noch mal nachlesen. Nach Dr. Jacobs selbst, ist Basenpulver schädlich! Das Gleiche sagt Kuhl. Ich habe mich damit bisher nicht intensiv auseinandergesetzt. Etwas anderes sind Basenbäder (Natron) zur Abfuhr von Säuren aus dem Gewebe.
Dieser Dr. Jacobs Artikel aus 2008 wurde von Rudolf verlinkt. Ane einigen Stellen hat der Blinde über die Farbe geschrieben. Sonst schein es aber o.k.
"Wissenschaftliche Fakten über die großen Mythen des Säure-Basen- und Energiestoffwechsels von gesunden und malignen Zellen"

zu Jürgen: 
Gestern hatte ich bereits einen Beitrag verfasst, der wieder länger ist. Ich schreibe deshalb so lang, damit man sich ein besseres Bild machen kann. Es geht um die Frage zur Dauer der Erstverschlimmerung. Nebenbemerkung: Alleine schon die Möglichkeit dieser, oder die Hinweise der Uni Münster auf Vorsicht bei der ketogenen Diät, zeigen, dass eben diese Ernährungsweisen doch therapeutische Einflüsse haben.

Hallo Jürgen

vorab eine kleine Korrektur zu der Antwort an Schorschel. Mir ist wohl die "Feder" ausgerutscht. Es werden lt. Wikipedia weltweit ca. 250.000 Tonen Milchsäure hergestellt und nicht Millionen.

Die Beantwortung einer solchen Frage macht etwas Schwierigkeiten, da ich kein Therapeut bin, der damit konkrete Erfahrung hat. Ein Therapeut hätte schon diverse Fälle gesehen, Frau Dr. Fryda ein paar Jahrzehnte lang, und könnte das besser einschätzen.

Ich selbst würde mir das so überlegen. L(+) Milchsäure ist eine physiologische Substanz. Sie wird bei Muskelarbeit vom Körper selbst hergestellt. Insofern ist es schon mal kein Gift, sondern das Gegenteil davon. Milchsäure entgiftet. Deshalb unter anderem (auch weil Glukosespeicher geleert werden) ist Sport gesund. 

Die größte Gefahr besteht durch Auflösung größerer Tumore. Ohne das genau zu wissen, behaupte ich, dass es das bei Prostatakrebs kaum geben dürfte. Das bitte bei einem Therapeuten erfragen. Bei Dir speziell gibt es keinen Tumor mehr. Es handelt sich somit um Metastasen, die sich Auflösen würden.

Frau Dr. Fryda schreibt in ihrem Buch "Diagnose Krebs" (sehr dünn nur 104 Seiten) ab Seite 77 allgemein und nicht speziell zu Prostatakrebs: "Und natürlich muss das Verhalten der eventuell vorhandenen Marker beobachtet werden, denn fast alle Patienten machen ihr Wohl und Wehe vom Verhalten dieser speziell von Tumorzellen produzierten Stoffwechselprodukte abhängig: wenn die Marker heruntergehen, ist der Patient glücklich, wenn sie steigen, geht die Welt unter. Man hat ihm oder ihr ja erzählt, dass das Ansteigen eines Markers Tumorwachstum, das Abfallen Tumor-Stillstand bedeuten. Was man den Patienten aber nicht erzählt hat ist, dass Tumormarker extrem hoch ansteigen können, wenn der Tumor zerfällt!. Und wenn das dann tatsächlich während der Therapie passiert, dann ist das Entsetzen beim Patienten und dem nachbehandelnden Arzt natürlich groß und dieser rät sofort zu eingreifenden, natürlich "schulmedizinischen" Maßnahmen. Ein extremer Anstieg der Marker ist jedoch verständlicherweise bei Tumorzerfall völlig normal und tritt bei der hier vorgetragenen Therapie bei ca. 60 % der Fälle im vierten Behandlungsmonat auf, hervorgerufen durch einen entzündlichen Angriff auf die Tumorzellen, der sich im Laborergebnis nachweisen lässt: die Blutsenkung steigt an, die Leukozytenzahl erhöht sich, LDH, Alkalische Phosphatase und gamma-GT steigen an, das rote Blutbild kann sich verschlechtern, ebenso der lebertest. Fast ausnahmslos gehen diese Erscheinungen zusammen mit einer "Vergrößerung" der Tumoren einher, aber nach ca. zwei Monaten von alleine  zurück. Der Patient erfährt in dieser Zeit nichts anderes als das Calor-Rubor-Syndrom (Ergänzung von mir: eine Entzündungsreaktion siehe hier) einer akuten Entzündung. Schließlich muss manchmal mit einer Leber-Infusion die Ausscheidung der entstehenden Abbauprodukte gefördert werden"

Das wäre nur etwas für Selbstbehandlungsprofis. Aber, die Therapie nach Fryda besteht nicht nur aus RMS, sondern aus täglichen diversen Injektionen. Insofern bleibe ich bei der Meinung, dass die von mir genannten Maßnahmen selten kritisch sind.

Dr. Budwig schreibt auch, dass meist nach 5 Wochen, zum Beginn der sechsten Woche, der Körper entsäuert ist (durch die RMS) und dann der Patient "sauer" wird, weil ee sich ein paar Tage nicht wohl fühlt. Wieso es genau dieser Zeitraum ist, weiß sie nicht. Bei mir wäre das genau in meiner Zeit in Singapur. Nun gut, es trifft ja nicht jeden.

Ich selbst würde eine Therapie nach Budwig vorziehen. Diese besteht, soweit ich das weiß, im Wesentlichen tatsächlich nur aus Leinöl, Quark und Einreibungen mit Ölen. Budwig selbst hat wohl noch einen Laser eingesetzt. Irgendwo, ich glaube es war bei Hirneise -der Budwig ausgiebig besucht und Patientenakten eingesehen hat-, stand, dass der Laser nicht mehr eingesetzt wird.

Du merkst, Deine Frage habe ich nicht konkret beantwortet. Ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich selbst habe das Programm gestartet. Bisher ging es mir nur besser, bis auf vorgestern Nacht. Da hatte ich ca. 15 Minuten lang Schüttelfrost, aber ganz eigenartig, am Hals und oberen Rücken. Ich habe das als gutes Zeichen gewertet und bin gegen 4 Uhr aufgestanden und habe meinen Beitrag bis 10 Uhr geschrieben. Heute Nachmittag war eine schnelle Runde mit dem Fahrrad angesagt, also zusätzliche L(-) Milchsäure erzeugen und Glukosespeicher leeren. Ich selbst würde es immer ausprobieren, abhängig vom Grad meiner Erkrankung aber mit Absicherung durch einen Arzt oder Heilpraktiker. Man findet Ärzte, wenn man im Internet sucht. Regelmäßig ein paar Blutwerte bestimmen ist sehr preiswert und simpel. Ich gehe selbst ins Labor und werte selbst aus. 

Welche Therapeuten sind empfehlenswert? Hirneise beantwortet die Frage so: Er macht keine Empfehlungen mehr, weil er nicht weiß, ob die Therapeuten das heute noch leisten, was sie zum Zeitpunkt seines Besuches geleistet haben.

Ich schlage vor, das Buch von Hirnreise (Chemotherapie hilft und die Erde ist eine Scheibe) zu kaufen. Ich hatte es ursprünglich mit vielen Vorurteilen gelesen und dann empört weggelegt. Ich hatte es zu allererst gar nicht gekauft, wegen des abartigen Titels. Wer glaubt schon, so etwas? Zwischenzeitlich bin ich aber zu der Ansicht gekommen, dass es die umfangreichste Darstellung von alternativen und schulmedizinischen Therapien über Krebs ist, die man finden kann. Alle Erkenntnisse werden zum Schluss auf 3 Säulen einer Therapie hingeführt. Er hat jahrelang weltweit geheilte Patienten und Therapeuten besucht. Er schlägt Patienten vor, in dem von ihm gegründeten 3-E-Zentrum einen Lehrgang über Therapien zu besuchen und danach eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Er schwört, dass er keiner Sekte angehört. Bitte selbst informieren. Vielleicht gibt es auch Informationen im Internet. Ich habe noch nicht nachgeschaut. Ich kann hier leider 871 Seiten nicht weiter ausführen. 
Selbstverständlich stimmt der Grundtenor des Buches nicht mit der klassischen Schulmedizin überein. 

Soweit eine nun doch wieder etwas ausführlichere Antwort, die mich erneut meine Reisevorbereitungen unterbrechen lassen hat. 

Beste Wünsche und gute Gesundheit, ob mit oder ohne Milchsäure, Leinöl, Quark, denaturierten Kohlenhydraten, ungünstigen Eiweißen, fehlenden Enzymen, schädlichen Medikamentationen, Vitaminen, Mineralien, Spurenelementen, Phytostoffen, Anthocyan und Trampolin.

Wolfgang

P.S.:

Wer glaubt, dass das was ich schreibe, in mal 5 Minuten überfliegen und verstehen zu können, irrt. Ich habe alleine an diesem Beitrag mit dem Beitrag an Jürgen 7 Stunden geschrieben.

Wenn jemand dazu bemerkt, die Zeit-Dauer ist kein Kriterium für Recht haben, gebe ich Demjenigen absolut recht.

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

recht herzlichen Dank für deine umfangreiche Antwort. Ich wünsche dir einen guten Reiseverlauf.

Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Wolfgang,

auf den endlosen Strecken möge *dieser* Song in dieser Kulisse Dir ein wenig zusätzliche Ablenkung vermitteln. Ich wünsche Dir eine glückliche Heimkehr.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Wolfgang,

 Respekt und Anerkennung für Deine Fleißarbeit, beinahe ein Kopmendium ausgewählter, alternativer Therapien, in dem  Du die Vielschichtigkeit der Krebserkrankung plakativ aufgezeigst - ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder dies sei der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Als Reiselektüre empfehle ich Dir (meine 1. Empfehlung im forum :L&auml;cheln: ) DER TRAUMFÄNGER von Marlo Morgan  eine fiktive Erzählung, heftig umstritten, die Leser wie auch Rezensenten in zwei Lager spaltete. Allein die Ernährungstipps sind überlebenswichtig bei einem unfreiwilligen Walkabout durch das australische Outback.

Bon voyage und  Einsichten anderer Art wünscht Dir

GeorgS

----------


## HorstK

Richtige Ernährung für ein langes Leben
So einfach kann das Rezept für ein langes Leben sein. Bis zu 20 Jahre mehr sollen auf diese Weise drin sein.
Mit Ballaststoffen Krebs vorbeugen. 
http://www.feelgreen.de/laenger-lebe...48377646/index (mit Kommentaren zum Artikel)

Lehrstuhl für Humanernährung
Institut für Ernährungswissenschaften
Prof. Dr. med. Michael Ristow
http://www.humanernaehrung.de/


Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie geht es dir eigentlich mit der Einnahme von RMS Asconex? Wie hoch ist eigentlich die richtige Dosierung? Verzehrempfehlung 3 x 20 Tropfen oder 3 x 30 Tropfen nach Fryda.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Jürgen,

mir geht es mit der Einnahme von Milchsäuretropfen (20 %), 3x30 Tropfen pro Tag, vor jeder Mahlzeit, gut und ohne erkennbare Probleme. Die erwartete "schlimme" Reaktion (Reaktion des Körpers auf die Entsäuerung) nach ca. 5 bis 6 Wochen ist ausgeblieben. Beginn der Einnahme von RMS war vor 2,5 Monaten.

Ich hatte einmalig in einer Nacht, ca. 10 Minuten lang, eine Reaktion im Nacken und der rechten Schulter in Form eines massiven, ganz schnellen Muskelzuckens, worüber ich aufgewacht bin und sehr erstaunt war. In dem Augenblick hat mich das nicht beunruhigt. Am Morgen dachte ich, da ich fast zwei Jahre gebraucht hatte, rechtsseitige Schulterprobleme weg zu bekommen, dass das noch eine durch die Milchsäure ausgelöste letzte "Reinigungsaktion" gewesen sein könnte. 
Gelegentlich habe ich in den Oberschenkeln ein Gefühl, als ob ich trainiert hätte, ungefähr wie ein Schweregefühl. 

Interessant war auch mein Flug von London nach Singapur, der immerhin 12 Stunden 50 Minuten dauert. Ich hatte zwar am Ende dicke Füße, aber keinerlei Steifigkeit. Da ich schon ein paar mal solche Strecken geflogen bin, war das im Gegensatz zu früher eine gute Erfahrung. Auch der Rückflug war problemlos. 
Auf den Kohlenhydrat"fraß" habe ich verzichtet und eigene Mandeln geknabbert. Nur ein paar Früchte und etwas Rührei, mit Sicherheit mit minderwertigem Fett angerichtet, sind nicht wieder zurückgegangen. Leider ist ja auch der Yogurt immer mit schlechtem Zucker "angereichert". Ich will mich nicht beschweren, den meisten Leuten an Bord (A 380) hat es offensichtlich geschmeckt. Mich hat es nicht gestört, da ich weiß wofür ich das mache.

Ich erinnere an die weiter oben erwähnte Nachbarin (Probleme mit Psyche), die nach 14 Tagen Einnahme von RMS ihre Heißhungerattacken verloren hat. Dies ist jetzt, Wochen danach, immer noch der Fall. Zusätzlich hat sie mir berichtet, dass ihr Appetit auf Kohlenhydrate stark nachgelassen hat und sie jetzt, erstmals nach ganz vielen Jahren, wieder Appetit auf Milch hat. Auf mich selbst macht sie einen wesentlich gelösteren Eindruck, was sie mir auf meine Nachfrage hin auch bestätigte. Es ist eine intelligente Frau, sicher mit gutem Selbstbeobachtungsvermögen ausgestattet.

Man sieht, dass Milchsäure, wenn man jahrelang keine zu sich genommen hat, erkennbare Wirkungen haben kann. 

Ich selbst nehme zusätzlich zu den 3x30 Tropfen noch 2 bis 3 mal täglich Quark (schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren, Milchsäure) und Leinöl (Tagesmenge ca. 100 ml). Die Kohlenhydrateinschränkung bleibt weiter bestehen. Mein Gewicht ist konstant. 

Eine weitere Beobachtungen, nach Beginn der Ernährungsveränderung, war eine mehrwöchige, verstärkte, nicht störende Schleimabsonderung. Ich hatte dem zuerst keine besondere Bedeutung beigemessen und nur gedacht, es ist so, wieso auch immer. Als ich später noch mal bei Dr. Budwig geblättert habe, stand dort, dass die von ihr vorgeschlagene Kost (Sauerkraut [Milchsäure], Leinöl, Quark, spezielle Müslizutaten wie Buchweizen) zur Reparatur und besserer Funktion sämtlicher Körpermembranen (z.B. Zellmembran) und Schleimhäute (innere zur Abgrenzung der Organe und äußere [Nase, Mund usw.]), sowie der Haut führt und mit erhöhter Schleimabsonderung für ca. 14 Tage einher geht.

Seit der veränderten Ernährung ist mein Durst viel größer als vorher, so dass ich bis zu 4 Liter am Tag trinke. Drei meiner vielen neuen Bücher, geschrieben von Dr. F. Batmanghelidji, welche ich noch genauer lesen muss, führen sehr viele Krankheiten auf puren Wassermangel zurück und empfehlen wirklich ausreichend zu trinken und gar nicht erst ein Durstgefühl aufkommen zu lassen. Das Buch von Dr. Batmanghelidji, welches den theoretischen Unterbau dafür aufzeigen soll, ist heute eingetroffen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Warum nimmt man die Tropfen immer vor einer Mahlzeit? Nach ca. 5 Wochen hatte ich für 3 Tage Schüttelfrost und
leichtes Unwohlsein. Das ist alles wieder abgeklungen. Zur Zeit habe ich nach langer, langer Zeit wieder leichte Muskelkrämpfe in den Beinen. Aber sonst geht es mir bestens.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Wolfgang,

schön dass Du wieder zurück bist. Wie bekannt, habe ich die von Dir beschriebene Umstellung (RMS / kohlehydratreduzierte bzw. -arme Ernährung) aufgegriffen. Ich denke für mich, es ist bei mir die Summe: die Umstellung auf mehr Obst, Gemüse, RMS, gerzielte Bewegung -Qi Gong- etc. Ich habe mein Gewicht reduziert -freu-, bewege mich deutlich leichter, fühle mich langsam aber immer wohler. Negative Reaktionen sind mir keine aufgefallen, ausser dass der Stuhl sich äußerst übelriechend entwickelt hat.
Was mich überrachst hat, bei den letzten Gesprächen mit Uro und Hausarzt, war beiden RMS absolut geläufig und auch selbstverständlich. Ich denke, dass Patienten dhingehend selten angesprochen werden, da  die wenigsten bereit sind, selbst aktiv für sich etwas zu unternehmen. Dies würde für die Ärzte mE viel Zeit mit versuchter Aufklärung verschlingen mit einem kaum messbaren Erfolg. Es hat mich trotzdem gefreut, dass ich da "offene Türen eingetreten habe"
Ich bin inzwischen schon bei der 2. Flasche Asconex angelangt, Enzyme wie frische Ananas, aber auch 100% Aroniasaft sind auch nicht zu verachten. Die Umstellung tut mir einfach gut, inzwischen hat auch meine Frau mit RMS begonnen, wenn auch nur 1 x täglich, aber immerhin.
Habe nochmals Dank für Deine Zeit und Mühen, hier im Forum darüber zu berichten. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich sonst davon gewusst hätte.

Einen schönen Sonntag
Manfred

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Jürgen,

mit Schüttelfrost nach 5 Wochen. Das ist doch eine tolle Sache. Damit trifft bei dir genau die Vorhersage von Frau Dr. Fryda zu. 

Zitat: "Dies dauert beim Krebskranken, der eine angemessene Dosis eingenommen hat, exakt fünf Wochen." Dies bezieht sich darauf, wann der Gewebe-pH-Wert von sauer auf basisch umschaltet. Frau Dr. Fryda schreibt weiter: "Am ersten bis ca. 4. Tag der sechsten Woche kommt es dann zur Ausschüttung der sauren Substanzen aus dem Gewebe ins Blut,...Während dieser Zeit macht sich das Ausscheiden der pathologischen Substanzen ... als extrem schlechter, saurer Geruch bemerkbar. ...Ich kann bis jetzt nicht erklären, warum es gerade fünf (bzw. zwei [bei nicht Krebskranken]) sind. ...Beim Krebs-Patienten ist eine bedeutsame Vorbedingung für weiteres Tumorwachstum entfallen: das saure Milieu."

Meines Erachtens ergibt sich so eine zusätzliche Ergänzung zur anderen. Wieso die meisten Ärzte die komplementären Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Hier noch mal das Zitat aus dem Buch von Dr. Kuhl: "Goethe: *Die Menschen verdriests, dass alles Große so einfach ist.* "

Wieso vor dem Essen, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht muss das ja nicht sein. Bei Frau Dr. Budwig wird 7.00 Uhr ein Sauerkrautsaft genommen und eine Stunde später das Frühstück.


Hallo Manfred,

wie du schreibst, waren deinem Hausarzt und dem Uro Milchsäure als Therapeutikum bekannt. Wahrscheinlich glauben sie selbst nicht so richtig daran, sonst hätten sie es wahrscheinlich erwähnt.

Auf jeden Fall freut es mich sehr, dass ich weitere Personen auf die entsprechende Fährte bringen konnte. Auch meine Schwiegermutter schluckt jetzt fleißig Rechtsregulat von Dr. Niedermaier. Ich hatte ihr das aufgrund ihres Alters speziell wegen der Enzyme, hergestellt durch Mehrfachfermentation, empfohlen. Enzyme sind die Voraussetzung für die Verwertung von Vitaminen & Co. Im Alter ist die Bildung von Enzymen im Körper nicht mehr so gut.
Frau Dr. Fryda weist auch auf den Vorteil von Enzymen für Krebskranke hin, speziell Verdauungsenzyme für die Zerstörung der aus dem Gewebe abgebauten Partikel.

Der RMS-Anteil im Rechtsregulat dürfte für unsere Zwecke nicht ausreichend sein. Allerding hat Dr. Kuhl seine Kranken "nur" mit Yogurt behandelt hat, der nicht eine extreme Milchsäurebombe ist. Und zu seiner Zeit war meines Wissens der Yogurt noch mit rechtsdrehender und linksdrehender Milchsäure hergestellt, so dass nur ein Teil nutzbringend war. 

Liebe Mitleser,

meine Erkenntnisse entwickeln sich ständig weiter und ich passe meine Therapie neuem Wissen an. Das heißt, alles scheinbar Richtige wird stets infrage, und eventuell auch auf den Kopf, gestellt. Wichtig ist die regelmäßige Überlegung, ob etwas schaden könnte. Wenn ja, Vorsicht und überlegen. Wenn es nicht hilft, auch nicht schlimm, dann suche ich den nächsten Weg. Wenn die Suche beendet ist, hoffe ich 90 Jahre alt zu sein. 

An einer Stelle des Forums hatte Harald mal einen Link eingestellt, in dem erwähnt wurde, dass auch aus Aminosäuren im Körper Zucker gewonnen wird. Dies hebt somit eine Kohlenhydratreduktion wieder teilweise auf. 

Unter anderem hängt das davon ab, inwieweit Aminosäuren anabol oder katabol (Mischprozess) verstoffwechselt werden. Außerdem gibt es ein Enzym (glucose-6-phospatase) welches verhindert, dass unmittelbar nach dem Essen von der Leber Glukose in das Blut geschwemmt wird. 

Ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass Fr. Dr. Budwig in "Der Tod des Tumors 2", S. 144, geschrieben hat: "Erfahrungen haben bereits erwiesen, daß Anwendung von Hormon-Injektionen in Verbindung mit meiner Ernährungstherapie sich offensichtlich sehr ungünstig auswirken. Ist die Öl-Eiweiß-Kost bereits einige Zeit durchgeführt, so bewirkt eine intensive "Hormonkur" erstaunlich schnelle Verschlechterung und schnellen Tod. Es ist also nicht sinnvoll, Mitose-Gifte zu kombinieren mit der Öl-Eiweiß-Kost, die Neuwerdung und Abstoßung sowie die gesamte Sekretion anregt."

Dies trifft, zumindest was Hormone betrifft, im Falle des Prostatakarzinomes sicher so nicht zu, weil im Bedarfsfalle üblicherweise keine Hormone gegeben werden, sondern diese unterdrückt werden. Der Hinweis auf die Chemo könnte aber passen. Außerdem sollte man m.E. derartige Hinweise vorsichtshalber im Hinterkopf haben. 

Würde man solche Gedankengänge weiter spinnen, müsste man bei einer Chemo bestimmte Ernährungsgrundsätze einhalten, die dieser nicht zuwider laufen. Man sieht, es ist ein endloses Feld und niemand weiß, wieso bei dem einen eine Chemo hilft und bei dem anderen nicht. "Nebenfaktoren", wie Ernährung, soziales Umfeld usw., werden bei den Statistiken für die Kontrolle der Behandlungen nicht erfasst.

Ein SHG-Leiter hatte mich noch darauf hingewiesen, dass "Budwig" möglicherweise ungünstig wirken könnte, wegen der auch enthaltenen Omega-6-Fettsäuren im Leinöl. In einem Fall wäre eine starke Verschlimmerung eingetreten. 

Dazu gibt es verschiedene Überlegungen:
Da ich noch ausreichend Omega-3-Kapseln nehme, dürfte das Omega 6 kompensiert werden. 
Budwig hat derartiges nicht beschrieben. 
Vielleicht hat derjenige die zu erwartende Verschlimmerung nur nicht lange genug ausgehalten und ist wieder zu einer schulmedizinischen Behandlung übergegangen? Dr. Budwig beschreibt solche Fälle. 
Oder es ist, wie oben beschrieben, parallel eine zweite, der Budwig-Kost entgegenstehende Behandlung, durchgeführt worden. 
Keiner wird es nie wissen.

Ich selbst habe mir im Kopf einen Ablaufplan erstellt, aus dem sich verschiedene Reaktionsmöglichkeiten ergeben, damit ich nicht überrascht werde. Zusätzlich sind weitere "Verschärfungsstufen" eingeplant, falls es nicht zum Ziel führt.

Parallel beschäftige ich mich zwar nicht mit Chigong (auch Qigong), wie Manfred, aber mit der Visualisierung nach Simonton. Chigong als Krebstherapie wurde in Schanghai von der Chinesin Guo Ling populär gemacht, die dadurch, ihrer Meinung nach, eine unerwartete Heilung hatte. Ein unheilbarer gynäkologischer Krebs war mehrfach im In- und Ausland erfolglos operiert worden. Sie hat dann mit dieser Kampfkunst der Shaolin-Mönche begonnen und diese modifiziert. 1995 hatte ihre Bewegung 40.000 Mitglieder. 

In dem 1995 mit Unterstützung der "Deutschen Krebshilfe" (Arbeitsgruppe Biologische Krebstheraphie von Prof. Dr. Gallmeier) erschienenen Buch "Spontan Heilungen" von Caryle Hirshberg und Marc Ian Barasch werden dutzende solcher Fälle "unerwarteter Heilungen" beschrieben und versucht, eine Ordnung in das Thema zu bringen. Es ist auch hier zu erkennen, dass die Ärzteschaft weitgehend versagt, weil die Fälle fast immer nicht ausreichend dokumentiert werden. _Ein_ Grund ist, dass nicht sein darf, was nicht sein kann. Vielen Ärzten soll das lt. Buch auch peinlich sein, solche Fälle zu berichten, weil sie Angst haben, von den Kollegen verlacht zu werden. Jedenfalls hat mir dieses Buch gezeigt, dass es im Körper viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, als wir heute erahnen. Insofern habe ich auch mit den Psychokapiteln bei Hirneise meinen Frieden geschlossen. Er hat Recht, wenn er diese Seite für extrem wichtig hält. Der Glaube an den Erfolg einer Therapie ist sehr wichtig. Das trifft auch auf die RPE zu. Ebenfalls sind bei Operationen Placeboeffekte nicht auszuschließen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang&Forum,

schön dass du wieder wohlbehalten zurück bist, vollbeladen mit Eindrücken von dem fünften Kontinent. Ich hoffe, dass dir dieser Besuch dort, die nötige Gelassenheit gibt um deine geschätzten Ausführungen - im Forum - weiterzuführen.

Ob die konsequente Umstellung zur ketogenen Ernährung alleine - bei Schwerbetroffenen - Tumorzellen in Apoptose gehen lassen, glaube ich nicht, aber helfen, dazu beizutragen, dass die Zellatmung wieder auf Sauerstoff umsteigen kann, wäre möglich.

Warum du hierbei dich nur auf Ernährung alleine konzentrierst und die Hilfsstoffe zur Unterstützung wie z.B.
Quercetin, Gamma Tocotrienol, Benfotiamine - um nur einige zu erwähnen - offenbar nicht ausführst, erstaunen mich.

Natürlich muß unbedingt vermieden werden, dass zum hypoxischen Status des Tumores auch noch ein saures Milieu entsteht< =7 pH Wert und Maßnahmen zu treffen sind, dass basische Werte erreicht und auch ein entsprechendes Staging vorgenommen wird.
Aber vielleicht gehst du hiernoch darauf ein. Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass die Thematik differenziert betrachtet werden muß, für Zielgruppen welche durch AS und Ernährung hiervon profitieren und eine andere Zielgruppe, die nur davon profitiert, wenn sie die Ernährung sehr verstärkt mit sinnvollen Ergänzungen anreichert, die dem fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsgrad
geschuldet sind.

Ich werde deine Ausführung und Meinung weiter aufmerksam verfolgen und wahrscheinlich wirst du noch zum wirklich spannenden TKTL1 und Apo 10 Score kommen.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

meine Frau hat diesen Thread - Schach dem Krebs - sehr aufmerksam durchgelesen und ist zu der Überzeugung gelangt, das man mit der Einnahme seiner
 Medikamente aufhören muß. Dieser Überzeugung kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Alleine nur mit der rechtsdrehenden Milchsäure zu operieren finde ich ein
Vabanquespiel. Wer hat nun recht?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Jürgen,

an keiner Stelle steht geschrieben, auch nicht von mir, dass man ausschließlich mit rechtsdrehender Milchsäure zum Ziel kommt. Das wäre zu schön. 

Dr. Fryda hat als Basis ihrer Überlegungen die Wiederherstellung des Adrenalins als Gegenspieler des Insulins. Dabei wird unter anderem Milchsäure verwendet, um das Gewebemilieu zu normalisieren.

Frau Dr. Budwig hat als Basis die Kombination aus Eiweiß mit schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren und Omega3- und 6- Fettsäuren, sowie Milchsäure und bestimmte Kohlenhydrate (z.B. Buchweizen). 

Dr. Kuhl hat ein System aus milchsaurer Ernährung und natürlichen, nicht denautierten Kohlenhydraten (z.B. Sauerteigvollkornbrot), also eine Ernährung wie es die Völker (außer Afrika und rein vegetarische Ernährung [indische Klöster]) als festen Bestandteil haben, bei denen Krebs kein großes Problem ist. Eine Ernährung, die auch bei uns früher üblich war. Als Butter ist beispielsweise nur Sauerrahmbutter zugelassen.

Prof. Schliephake hat mit Radiowellen gearbeitet um die Hypophyse zu beeinflussen.

Dr. Carl Simonton (Onkologe und Strahlentherapeut) und seine Frau Stephanie (Phsychologin) arbeiten komplementär mit Visualisierungen, wie der Verstärkung der Kraft der Behandlung, oder der Erforschung, welche "Vorteile" jemand aus seiner Krankheit hat und diese somit unbewusst behalten möchte usw. usf. 

Krebs ist so komplex, dass es diverse Möglichkeiten der Entstehung gibt, so dass auch die Heilung von noch nicht annähernd verstandenen Mechanismen abhängt. Vielleicht hat ja der New Yorker Arzt, der behauptet, er würde den Krebs verstanden haben, die Lösung gefunden, von dem der aktuelle Spiegel berichtet. (Das Heft besitze ich nicht, bisher ist mir nur die Schlagzeile bekannt.)

Den Hinweis von Frau Dr. Budwig zu Mitosegiften habe ich sicherheitshalber aufgeführt. Der Wortlaut enthält auch die Formulierung "Ist die Öl-Eiweiß-Kost bereits einige Zeit durchgeführt..." Einen Kommentar habe ich abgegeben, in der Weise, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie ernst man das nehmen sollte. Schließlich dürfte man dann auch vor und während einer Chemo keinen Quark mit Leinöl, bzw. ähnlich wirkende, gesunde Kost essen. 

Wir wissen einfach nicht, welche Einflüsse es wirklich gibt. Niemand untersucht, was die Patienten währen einer Chemo essen und welche Einflüsse das haben könnte. 

Medikamente, wenn sie direkt mit Krebs zu tun haben, würde ich nicht einfach, ohne Rücksprache mit einem Arzt, absetzen. Andererseits gibt es diverse Medikamente, die ganz oder teilweise (Reduzierung der Dosis, z.B. Bluthochdruck, Cholesterin, Schmerzmittel, Schlafmittel) durch konservative Maßnahmen ersetzt werden können.

Wer sich umfangreich für diese Sachen interessiert, muss einen entsprechenden Therapeuten aufsuchen (und kritisch "überwachen") oder sich selbst mal durch einige Bücher arbeiten. Ein solches Forum kann nur Anregungen geben. Insofern bin ich mir bewusst, dass das was ich schreibe, auch gefährlich sein kann, wenn es unkritisch angewandt wird. Ich schreibe aber deshalb, weil ich überzeugt bin, dass diese Hinweise mit weniger Nebenwirkungen behaftet sind, als übliche Therapien. Des Weiteren gehe ich davon aus, dass nur halbwegs intelligente Menschen in einem solchem Forum vertreten sind. Wer durch eine (scheinbar) hoffnungslose Situation zu jedem Strohhalm greift, sollte sich von dritter Seite auf einen bedachtsamen Pfad des Handelns führen lassen.

Hallo Hans-J.,

ich glaube, es gibt niemanden im Forum, der mehr Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einnimmt als ich. Insofern nehme ich, außer Tocopherole (vielleicht später auch noch), fast alles, was auf diesem Gebiet gegen Krebs angeblich helfen soll. Der Vorteil ist, dass viele der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, wie Mitochondrial Energy Optimizer und LEF-Mix (z.B. mit Anthocyan als Wasserstoffakzeptor, der die Zellatmung fördert),  gleichzeitig gut für die allgemeine Gesundheit und ein langes Leben sind.

Ich würde nie auf nur ein Pferd setzen. So treibe ich Sport und versuche meine Psyche in Ruhe zu versetzen. Ein Forumsmitglied, welches mich kennt, beste Grüße in die Nähe von Frankfurt, wird wissen, wie schwer mir das fällt.

 Ein neues Highlight meiner Bemühungen ist ein kleines 1,20 m-Durchmesser Trampolin, auf dem ich täglich zweimal 5 bis 10 Minuten alle Körperzellen einer erhöhten Schwerkraft und Umkehr dieser aussetze. Dies soll die Lymphe zum Fluss bringen. Ein Fanatiker des Trampolins war Dr. West. Ein Bericht, der wenn er nur zu einem Zehntel stimmt, Hoffnung macht: http://www.zeitenschrift.com/magazin...phsystem.ihtml . Und wenn es nicht hilft, der Geist wird frei, beim Springen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

PS:

Zitat von irgendwo aus dem Netz, welches ich mir mal abgespeichert hatte:

Das passiert beim Training, auch wenn täglich nur 10 Minuten lang (in Grundhaltung) auf dem Minitrampolin durchgeschwungen wird: 


 man versorgt die *Zellen* viel besser mit dem lebensnotwendigen* Sauerstoff*. man bekommt mehr KonditionLymphfluss und Durchblutung werden angeregt verbessert die Konzentration,Fett schmilzt weges bilden sich Fettverbrennungsenzymedas Bindegewebe strafft sichdie Organe funktionieren besserder Ruhepuls sinkt - das Herz muß sich nicht so anstrengen man *entspannt* besser das *Herzgefäßsystem* wird  verbessert. Ein starkes Herz schlägt langsamer, weil es effektiver  arbeitet und kräftiger ist. Es ist auch ein Muskel, der trainiert werden  kann.Bluthochdruck normalisiert sichBlutfettwerte normalisieren sichder Blutzuckerspiegel sinktInsulinresistenz wird abgebautdas Immunsystem wird gestärktMan beugt Krebs vorDiabetes hat keine Chance stärkt jede einzelne Muskelzelle des Körpers. macht die Muskeln dichter und schwererMuskeln wachsen stärkt Bänder, Sehnen und Bindegewebe stärkt das Knochensystem und Gelenkedas Osteoporose-Risiko sinkt verbessert durch die kräftige und regelmäßige Pumpwirkung der Übungen Krampfadern. Es ist das *beste Training zur Unterstützung der sogenannten venösen Pumpe*.  (Rebound Revolution, S. 20: "Nachdem das Blut seine Nährstoffe an die  Zellen und das Gewebe geliefert hat, wird es hauptsächlich durch  Muskelbewegung, Kontraktion und Expansion zum Herzen zurückgebracht.  Dieses Hilfssystem für das Herz wird auch Venöse Pumpe genannt.").Sie entwickeln größere Stress-Resistenz, *baut Streß besser ab*, kann Stresssituationen besser verarbeiten. verbessert die *Aufmerksamkeit*,das Selbstbewußtsein steigt und auch die Kreativität hat *besserer Nachtruhe* man fühlt sich einfach fit und fröhlich.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hans-J.,

leider kann man nicht mehr nachträglich korrigieren, wie das früher mal möglich war. In meiner Antwort oben muss es richtig heißen, dass ich noch keine Tocotrinole nehme. Tocopherole sind alle dabei.

Zu ergänzen ist auch noch, dass verschiedene Maßnahmen geeignet sind, Mitochondrien wieder fit zu machen. Ganz oben hatte ich einiges erwähnt, so auch den besonders in rote Beete enthaltenen Farbstoff Anthocyan. Dabei geht es um die zwei Möglichkeiten, biologische Oxydation zu stärken. Siehe unter #18.

Ein anderes Feld, auch schon mal im Forum erwähnt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist Hypoxi-Intervalltraining, welches neue Mitochondrien wachsen lässt. Derzeit bin ich dabei zu schauen, wo man ein gebrauchtes Gerät bekommt. 

Außerdem beschäftige ich mich mit Verlängerung der Telomerase. Auch dafür gibt es angeblich wirkende Präparate.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Jürgen und Waltraud,

ich habe noch mal etwas über die Frage nachgedacht, ob man mit allen Krebsmedikamenten aufhören sollte und sich einer "alternativen" Therapie zuwenden. Deine konkrete Situation kann ich natürlich nicht einschätzen. 

Ich selbst würde, wenn ich das Gefühl hätte, man könnte die Medikamente für ein halbes oder ein Jahr absetzen, dies versuchsweise machen. Man müsste sich die Art und Weise der Wirkung und den (angeblichen) Nutzen der aktuellen, schulmedizinischen Medikamente anschauen und prüfen, welche besonders körperfeindlich sind. Vielleicht wirken einige auch im Sinne der neuen Therapie unterstützend oder nicht störend, so dass man diese nicht absetzen würde oder bräuchte.

Wie Ihr sicher mitbekommen habt, bin ich ein freudiger Experimentator, eigentlich so wie die Ärzte, die vorher auch nicht recht wissen, wie die Ergebnisse später aussehen. Klar ist, was derartige Medikamente oder Zytostatika unter anderem bewirken, Beeinflussung der Mitochondrien. wahrscheinlich fast immer Schädigungen. Denkbar wäre auch, dass schwache Mitochondrien absterben, starke wachsen und neue hinzukommen. Die positiven Wirkungen würde man gefühlsmäßig aber eher anderen Therapien zuordnen. Und da ist doch das Problem. Soll man zu aggressiven, "tötenden" Therapien greifen, oder zu Therapien, die dem Körper Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe leisten? In unserer heutigen Zeit haben wir meist nicht die Ausdauer, die Ergebnisse von "Selbstheilung" abzuwarten.

Ich denke, in einer fortgeschrittenen Situation braucht man die Unterstützung einer erfahrenen Person. Wer wird schon ohne Unterstützung die von Dr. Fryda beschriebenen zweimonatigen Umstellungsprozesse, mit starkem Anstieg von Markern und Entzündungen, durchstehen? Die Gefahr, dass man abbricht und doch wieder die alte Therapie anfängt, ist groß. Dann hätte man sich das sparen können. Allerdings, in scheinbar hoffnungslosen Endstadien, die ja vorrangig von den genannten Ärzten behandelt wurden, könnte man eine konsequente Therapieumstellung immer noch ausprobieren. Man könnte sich dies als Pfeil im Köcher aufbewahren. Allein die damit verbundene Sicherheit, doch noch einen Pfeil zu haben, dürfte psychisch positiv wirken. Ich selbst habe eine diverse Anzahl Ideen vorbereitet, die darauf warten nach und nach angewandt zu werden. Wenn alles gut geht, benötige ich sie nicht. 

Wie erwähnt, habe ich mich auch mit psychologischen Methoden (u.a. auch Onko-Hypnose) im Zusammenhang mit Krebs beschäftigt. Diese Methoden können bei vielen Krebsarten (Prostatakrebs wurde nicht erwähnt) schulmedizinische Therapien unterstützen, möglicherweise überhaupt erst deren Wirkung hervorrufen (Placeboeffekt?). Teilweise werden, separat angewandt, ähnliche Lebensverlängerungen wie Chemotherapien bewirkt, und das dann bei besserer Lebensqualität. 

Ein Hinweis im Buch der beiden Simontons war auch, immer mit einem unterschiedlichen Ausgang von Therapien und damit verbundenen wechselnden Gefühlslagen zu rechnen. Dann geht man nicht so tief in den "Keller" und kommt schneller wieder heraus. 

An der Uni Nürnberg beschäftigt sich die Arbeitsgruppe biologische Krebstherapie mit alternativen und komplementären Therapien, auch mit Psychoonkologie.

Wenn möglich, würde ich zumindest alle nicht krebsspezifischen Medikamente weglassen, die die Mitochondrien und den Körper schädigen, oder auf andere wechseln. Hierzu ein Artikel von Dr. Kuklinski, in dem er auf Mitochondrienschädigungen, auch durch falsche Nahrungsfette, eingeht. Interessant ist der Hinweis auf gesunden Nachtschlaf, durch unmittelbar vorher "eingenommenes" Fett. Bei diesem Artikel bitte beachten, dass Teilaspekte erörtert werden, insofern fehlen Hinweise auf die Balance zwischen Omega 3 und Omega 6 - Fetten. Bei tierischer Nahrung ist zwischen schlechten Schlachtfetten ([fettes] Fleisch, Wurst) und anderen Fetten aus Milch zu unterscheiden.

Im Zusammenhang mit Medikamenten und älteren Leuten wäre noch auf die PRISCUS-Liste hinzuweisen, in der für besonders ungünstige Medikamente Alternativen vorgeschlagen werden, bzw. Maßnahmen, falls die Medikamente doch verwendet werden sollen. Die PRISCUS-Liste (hier die pdf direkt) hat bereits die Verordnungspraxis von Ärzten verändert, wie ich letztens gerade las.

Das Problem bei Selbstbehandlung ist, dass man keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, sprich keine Erfahrungen hat. Erst hinterher ist man schlauer. Für die etablierten Therapien haben Versuchstiere und andere Patienten bereits die Opfer zur Erprobung geleistet. Bei den von mir aufgeführten Therapien gibt es Erfahrungen, bloß dass diese leider entweder verloren gegangen sind oder die Therapien nur von wenigen Therapeuten ausgeführt werden. Budwig-Therapeuten findet man u.a. über Herrn Hirneise. Rudolf (RuStra) hatte mich auf einen misslungenen Versuch eines SHG-Mitgliedes hingewiesen. In dem Buch von Hirneise wird neben diversen alternativen und schulmedizinischen Methoden eine von ihm entwickelte, sogenannte "3E-Therapie" vorgestellt, die aus den Komponenten *E*rnährung (nach Budwig), *E*ntgiftung und *E*nergie (umfangreiche Vorschläge zu psychologischen Ansätzen) besteht.

Am besten wäre es, unterstützenden Therapien und Veränderungen in der Lebensweise rechtzeitig zu beginnen, spätestens im Anschluss an eine erste schulmedizinische Behandlung. 

Bitte berichtet weiter. Wenn wir hier Körperreaktionen und Erfahrungen zusammentragen, kann das für jeden nützlich sein. 

In der Hoffnung, Euch bei der Meinungsbildung etwas geholfen zu haben, herzliche Grüße nach Spanien. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo,

da hier auch der Name Coy gefallen ist, hier ein Artikel aus dem Groß-Gerauer Echo vom 22. Februar 2012.
Es geht dabei zwar um Brustkrebs aber auch um die Ernährung und TKTL1:

22. Februar 2012  | Von Stephan Görisch

*Stärkekonsum fördert vermutlich Brustkrebs-Rückfallrate*

     US-Studie  weist erneut auf      das Tumor-Risiko von Kohlenhydrate-Verzehr  hin

           Offenbar sind nicht alle Kohlenhydrate auffällig, doch besonders die  Stärke, betont Jennifer A. Edmond  von  der University of California.   Frauen mit  erhöhtem Stärke-Verzehr  zeigen ein deutlich höheres Risiko  von Brustkrebs-Rezidiven.
Bei  der Interventionsstudie    wurden  von 3088 Frauen, die eine Brustkrebs-Behandlung überlebt hatten,  2651   über   rund sieben Jahre auf ein Wiederaufflammen der Tumoraktivität   und     ihre Ernährung beobachtet. Die WHEL-Studie bezog sich zunächst  auf Obst und Gemüse, Fett und Ballaststoffe in der Nahrung, erklärt   Edmond.   Die Forscher  sammelten Informationen   im Rahmen von  Befragungen, bei denen die Patientinnen bei Eintritt in das Verfahren  und nach Verlauf eines Jahres erneut  berichteten, was genau sie in den  vergangenen 24 Stunden zu sich genommen hatten.   
Bei  Auswertung  der Daten fiel auf, dass  Patientinnen, bei denen der Brustkrebs wieder  aufgeflammt war,  den Kohlenhydrat-Anteil in ihrer Ernährung vom  statistischen Mittelwert von 233 Gramm  im Verlauf des  Beobachtungsjahres um durchschnittlich 2,3 Gramm  pro Tag erhöht hatten.   
Patientinnen ohne  Krebs-Rezidiv hatten   ihren täglichen  Kohlenhydrate-Verzehr   im Schnitt um 2,7 Gramm reduziert.  Im Vergleich    fiel  der Verzehr von Stärke auf: sie machte am Gesamt-Kohlenhydrat  in der Nahrung  48 Prozent aus (Reis und Kartoffeln bestehen zu über 80  Prozent aus Stärke). Umgekehrt betrachtet war das Wiederaufflammen   von  Brustkrebs bei  Frauen, die ihren Stärkeverzehr reduziert hatten,   bei  9,7 Prozent  zu beobachten, während es bei  erhöhtem Stärkekonsum mit   14,2 Prozent  deutlich höher lag.   Dies  bezog sich auf  Tumore  minderen Grades. 
Dass  die Zusammenhänge von Krebs und Ernährung   weiterer Klärung bedürfen,  unterstrich auch der Darmstädter     Zellbiologe  Johannes Coy angesichts dieser Forschungserträge.  Er   hatte  1995 am Deutschen Krebsforschungs-Zentrum Heidelberg  das Enzym  Transketolase-Like 1 (TKTL-1) als  Krebs-Marker  entdeckt und  als  erster die Richtigkeit der Warburg-Hypothese nachgewiesen, wonach  aggressive, metastasenbildende   Tumorzellen ihre Energie primär aus  Zucker beziehungsweise Kohlenhydraten ziehen.  Coys Erkenntnisse wurden  inzwischen  von mehreren unabhängigen  Instituten in verschiedenen  Ländern bestätigt. 
Konservative  Onkologen    griffen dagegen die  von Coy aufgrund der  Erkenntnisse  entwickelte   ketogene  Ernährung  zur Unterstützung der  Tumor-Therapie   heftig an   (über Coys  Diät-Ratgeber   sowie  über positive Erfahrungen etlicher    Krebs-Patienten mit Coys Empfehlungen haben wir  berichtet). 
Selbst  die Deutsche Krebshilfe empfehle inzwischen in ihren Ratgebern für  Krebspatienten, den Kohlenhydratgehalt zu reduzieren und dafür den  Eiweiß- und Fettgehalt zu erhöhen, sagte Coy. Der promovierte  Zellforscher nannte Äußerungen von Ärzten, die die Rolle der Ernährung  bei Krebs negieren, unverantwortlich: Sie  gefährden Menschenleben,  weil damit Krebspatienten von dieser zusätzlichen Therapieoption  abgehalten werden. 

Gruß Georg

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo Wolfgang,
anbei ein Artikel aus dem Groß-Gerauer Echo über Komplementärmedizin:

22. Februar 2012  | e/stg

*Komplementärmedizin: Ablehnung schwindet langsam* An einigen Universitäten bröckeln  die alten Bollwerke  gegen traditionelle  Heilansätze

    |    |  Die Akupunktur, die hier der Facharzt Arnold P. Schneller einsetzt,    gilt unter den Methoden der Komplementärmedizin  als die bezüglich ihrer  Wirkung am besten bewiesene. Sie wird daher  – anders als andere   komplementäre  Verfahren – auch von  vielen Schulmedizinern     akzeptiert und  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen von Kassen erstattet.  Foto: Britta Lothwesen  



   Viele Vertreter der  Schulmedizin  schmettern bislang  nicht-universitär  vermittelte   Behandlungsansätze  mit der Verve  religiöser Fanatiker    als  „unbewiesen“ ab.   So wurden etwa  im vergangenen Jahr  auf einer   Fortbildungsveranstaltung  im Frankfurter Universitätsklinikum  Bücher    zur behandlungs-unterstützenden  Ernährung  für Patienten mit  metastasierenden Tumoren   auf dem Podium  nach Art eines verbalen  Exorzismus gegeißelt.  Wobei man sich sicherlich hüten muss   vor   Ratgebern, die   Schwerstkranken,  die nach dem Verdikt der Schulmedizin  „austherapiert“ sind,  bei Kauf  sündteurer Wundermittel  vollmundig  Heilung garantieren und aus der allerletzten Hoffnung Kapital zu  schlagen suchen. 
Inzwischen  gibt es Lehrstühle für  Komplementärmedizin unter anderem an der Berliner Charité (Prof.    Claudia Witt), der Uni Witten/Herdecke (Prof.  Thomas  Ostermann)  sowie  ein von der Deutschen Krebshilfe gefördertes  Universitäres Zentrum für  Tumorerkrankungen  an der Universitätsklinik in Frankfurt  (Jutta  Hübner). Das Klinikum rechts der Isar der Technischen Universität  München (TUM)   betreut  seit  2010  das EU-geförderte  Projekt    „CAMbrella“ (aus:  Complementary and Alternative Medicine-umbrella)  zur   Koordination     der Komplementär- und Alternativmedizin.     Zu   deren Wirksamkeit, aber auch  möglichen Nebenwirkungen laufen  klinische  und epidemiologische Studien, auch werden gesundheitsökonomische  Analysen erstellt.
All dies belegt eine rege  Nachfrage. Mitglieder  eines Forschungsprojekts zur  Bewertung und Integration   komplementärer  Verfahren, das seit 2008 von der Karl und Veronica-Carstens-Stiftung   gefördert wird,  schätzen, dass    60 Prozent der Bevölkerung  komplementärmedizinische Verfahren in Anspruch nimmt. Und das vor allem   wenn es darum geht, die      schweren Nebenwirkungen der  konventionellen onkologischen  Strahlen- und Chemotherapie zu  erleichtern, insbesondere in Bezug auf den Allgemeinzustand und das  Immunsystem.  
 Unterdessen wünschten sich viele der Betroffenen, so  beobachtet etwa  Arnold P.  Schneller, der als   Facharzt für  Allgemeinmedizin  in seiner Privatpraxis in  Pfungstadt  Komplementäre  Medizin praktiziert,   naturheilkundliche Methoden  und auch intensive  Zuwendung bei der Bewältigung ihrer lebensbedrohenden Erkrankung.  Laut  Schneller  sind  dabei  Ärzte gefragt, die zuhören und Mut machen,  „und  angesichts des Leidens ihrer Patienten  nicht warten wollen,  bis sich  das große Rad universitärer  Exaktheit  endlich weitergedreht hat.“
   Zur Steigerung der Selbstheilungskräfte gebe es   Methoden   wie   Akupunktur, Homöopathie, Anthroposophie, ausleitende- und  Entgiftungsverfahren, die nach den Worten Schnellers „ihre Prüfung in  der Praxis bei unzähligen Behandlungen mit gut bestanden haben.“   Schneller hat nach eigenen Angaben traditionelle Heilmethoden      in  China und  Indien     in den neunziger Jahren  kennengelernt und  studiert.                                   
 Der  Facharzt   wünscht  sich,     dass  auch für  komplementäre  Heilmethoden Standards  etabliert werden  und    dass niedergelassene  Ärzte  deren  Möglichkeiten  wahrnehmen.     Im Raum Darmstadt bietet  bislang rund  ein Dutzend   Ärzte  komplementärmedizinische Methoden an.  Auf die   Frage nach dem gemeinsamen  Prinzip    integrativer Methoden  antwortet  Schneller: „Der Patient als Mittelpunkt erfährt die Stärkung  eigener  Ressourcen,   die Sanierung des Inneren Milieus, sowie die Substitution  bewährter   Vitamine und Enzyme. In jüngster Zeit gewinnen dabei auch  Bewegungsprogramme  zunehmend an Bedeutung.“     
Für besonders  erfolgreich hält  er die Komplementärmedizin in der   Schmerztherapie –   bei  Tumorschmerzen,   Arthrosen, Gelenk- und Wirbelsäulenbeschwerden,   psychosomatischen    Schmerzen sowie bei Borreliose und den Folgen von   Eppstein-Barr-Infektionen,   stets in Allianz mit der Schulmedizin.

Gruß Georg

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

nun habe ich die ersten Testergebnisse bezüglich PSA und Testosteron erhalten:

das PSA stieg auf 44,94 ng/ml. Hierzu muß ich erwähnen, das ich eine allergische Arthritis habe. Diese wurde durch die Einnahme von Thalidomid ausgelöst.
Thalidomid wurde inzwischen abgesetzt. Aber die Arthritis ist noch nicht abgeklungen. Auch ist mein Cholesterin mit 280 zu hoch. Süßigkeiten wurden 
gestrichen. Täglich nehme ich nun 1EL Olivenöl zu mir. Auch plagt mich die linke Niere. Sie ist gestaut und man will eventuell eine Doppel-J-Schiene legen.

Das Testosteron fiel auf mir unerklärliche Weise auf o,53 ngr/ml. Beim Laborbericht stand zum ersten Mal der Begriff Chemolumineszenz daneben. Kann nichts
damit anfangen. Hat jemand Erklärungen dafür warum das Testo fiel?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## HorstK

> Beim Laborbericht stand zum ersten Mal der Begriff Chemolumineszenz daneben. Kann nichts
> damit anfangen.



Chemolumineszenz:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemolumineszenz
http://www.uni-tuebingen.de/straehle...farbstoff3.pdf


Gruß Horst

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo,

in ihrem Buch schreibt Dr. Fryda das es nach Einnahme von RMS zu einem massiven Gewichtsverlust kommt. Wer weiß näheres hierüber und kann mir Auskunft
geben? Ich finde nichts bei Google etc.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Auf welcher Seite steht das?

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Wolfgang,

Steht auf Seite 80 mit dem Gewichtsverlust. Habe dies aber falsch interpretiert, da ich massiv an Gewicht verloren habe. Sorry.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Jürgen,

hast Du mal daran gedacht, dass der Gewichtsverlust durch beginnende Kachexie kommen könnte? 

Bei Krebs hat der Körper einen veränderten Stoffwechsel. Kohlenhydrate können nur noch schlecht verwertet werden. Du musst dann die Nahrung auf gute Fette (Leinöl, Kokos! [ungehärtet], auch Milchfett, auch Fleischfett - aber wenig Omega 6 wie Sonnenblumenöl, keine gehärteten Fette) und Eiweiß umstellen. Aus Fett sollten 50 bis 90 % der Kalorien kommen! 

Das heißt ketogene Ernährung. Ich mache das seit fast einem Jahr. Alle Speisen triefen nur so von Fett. Kohlenhydrate gibt es kaum noch. Keine Banane, keine Orange, keinen Fruchtsaft, kein Brot usw. usf.. Höchstens ein paar Beeren und eine gewisse Menge Gemüse. Mir geht es um die Kohlenhydrateinschränkung um Krebszellen zu ärgern.

Zu diesem Thema gibt es ein neues, wirklich gutes und sehr gut begründetes Buch. Es ist geschrieben von Frau Prof. Dr. rer. biol. hum. Kämmerer, Universitätsklinik Würzburg, Frauenklinik, Dr. rer nat. Christina Schlatterer und Dr. rer. nat. habil. Gerd Knoll.
 Prof. Kämmerer hat schon vor einigen Jahren an der Uniklinik Würzburg zu ketogener Ernährung geforscht. Hier gibt es schon viele Informationen: http://lchf.de/wp-content/uploads/20..._bei_krebs.pdf

Krebszellen lieben Zucker - Patienten brauchen Fett:
http://www.amazon.de/Krebszellen-lie.../dp/3927372900

Es ist alles genau erklärt. Auf der Homepage des Verlages gibt es ein Rezeptbuch zu kaufen, welches recht ordentlich ist.

Kokosöl liefert wegen der mittelkettigen Triglyceride besonders viel Energie. Teilweise werden für die Aufnahme nicht einmal Verdauungsenzyme benötigt. Bis 20 Gramm am Tag (langsam anfangen!) sind gut. In diesem, noch neuerem Buch wird das Thema in Zusammenhang mit Alzheimer -aber auch Krebs- ausführlich behandelt: http://www.amazon.de/Alzheimer-vorbe...cm_rdp_product

Gute Gesundheit

Wolfgang

P.S.:

Meine Rezension zum Alzheimer-Buch:

*Rezension bezieht sich auf: Alzheimer - vorbeugen und behandeln: Die Keton-Kur: Wie ein natürliches Fett die Erkrankung aufhält (Broschiert)* 
  Ich habe bereits zwei Bücher gekauft, eins zum Verschenken. Wenn es mehr Sterne gäbe, würde ich diese vergeben.

Die  Ärztin Mary Newport beschreibt eine Methode, wie mit Ketonen, wie sie  besonders aus Kokosöl gebildet werden, für u.g. Krankheiten schnell  (Tage, Wochen, Monate) Verbesserung und Verminderung des Fortschreitens  erzielbar ist. Es bedarf lediglich einer zusätzlichen Aufnahme von  Kokosöl in den Speiseplan. Eine Anleitung ist im Buch enthalten. Diese  Ernährungsweise hat auch vorbeugende Wirkung. Die Leistung der  Mitochondrien im Körper und speziell im Gehirn wird verbessert (z.B.  Energiebereitstellung beim Sport). Die Anzahl der Synapsenbindungen im  Gehirn wird erhöht.

Alle dargestellten Fakten und Hypothesen sind durch medizinische Studien untermauert.

Die Ernährungsweise und die daraus zu erwartenden Wirkungen sind genau beschrieben.

Das  Buch ist somit nicht nur für Alzheimer- oder andere Demenzpatienten  wichtig, sondern für jedermann vom Diabetiker bis hin zum  Leistungssportler. Das Buch ist für Laien geschrieben, ist aber auch für  Mediziner ausreichend ausführlich. Im Anhang sind korrekterweise alle  Studien und Quellen aufgeführt, für diejenigen, die die  Originalschriften lesen möchten. Der Wissensstand entspricht dem Jahr  2011, es gibt, heute im Jahr 2012, nichts neueres.

Bis Ketone als  Medikament in ausreichenden Maße zur Verfügung stehen, inklusive  Zulassung nach entsprechende Studien, dürften 10 bis 15 Jahre vergehen.  Somit ist die beschriebene Methode derzeit alternativlos.

Die verschiedenen Gen-Varianten, und das damit verbundene Risiko an Alzheimer zu erkranken, sind dargestellt.

Das  Buch wurde von Dr. Mary Newport geschrieben, deren Mann an Alzheimer  erkrankt ist. Sie hat darauf hin alle verfügbaren Quellen studiert und  sich weltweit mit Forschern in Verbindung gesetzt, sowie Kongresse  besucht, um Hilfe zu finden. Das ist ihr auch gelungen. Ihrem Mann ging  es schon nach ein paar Tagen der Anwendung der dargestellten  Ernährungsweise -messbar an der sogenannten Alzheimeruhr- deutlich  besser.

In tausenden E-Mails und Briefen haben Menschen, als Reaktion auf ihre Internetseite und das Buch, die Wirksamkeit bestätigt.

In  den USA 2011 erschienen, die Herausgabe für Deutschland unterstützt  durch die Alzheimer Gesellschaft München, hilft dieses Buch viele  Prozesse um Zerstörung des Gehirns und Energiegewinnung im Körper zu  verstehen.

Es geht um eine körpereigene Möglichkeit, das Gehirn  (und andere Organe) wieder mit ausreichend Energie zu versorgen, da bei  entsprechenden Erkrankungen die Versorgung mit Glukose auf Grund von  Problemen mit der Bereitstellung von Insulin nur noch in vermindertem  Maße möglich ist. Diese verringerte Energieversorgung führt bei  Alzheimer zum langsamen Absterben (über Jahre) von Hirnarealen. Noch  nicht zu stark geschädigte Bereiche können in ihrer Funktion wieder  verbessert und langfristig geschützt werden.

Das "Wundermittel"  sind Ketonkörper, die aus mittelkettigen Triglyceriden (MCT) gebildet  werden, wie sie bis zu ca. 60 % in Kokosöl enthalten sind.

Kein  anderes Nahrungsmittel hat nur annähernd so viele MCT. Es gibt  100-prozentiges MCT-Öl auch im Sportshop zu kaufen. MCT sind in der  Muttermilch enthalten und werden Babynahrung zugesetzt.

Die  Wirkung basiert u.a. auf der Umwandlung der MCT in der Leber in  Ketonkörper. Diese können u.a. die Blut-Hirn-Schranke überwinden und  werden dort ohne Umwege -unter Auslassung von mehreren Schritten-  anstatt Glukose von den Mitochondrien (Kraftwerke der Zellen) in  nutzbare Energie (ATP) umgewandelt.

Langjährig eingenommen dürfte Kokosöl (das ganze Öl, nicht nur die MCT) vorbeugend gegen viele der u.g. Krankheiten wirken.

Interessant  ist auch die Wirkung der Laurinsäure im Kokosöl, die u.a. gegen das  Virus Herpes simplex wirkt, welches mit verantwortlich für degenerative  Prozesse im Gehirn gemacht wird. Zwischen den Lippen (Lippenbläschen)  und dem Gehirn gibt es eine direkte Nervenverbindung, in der sich die  Viren bewegen und das Gehirn schädigen.

Auch für Menschen, die  gerne abnehmen möchten, ist Kokosöl interessant, weil Kokosöl letztlich  mehr Energie verbraucht als zuführt.

Weitere Themen im Buch:
Ketone werden beim Fasten und ketogener Ernährung in noch höherem Maße gebildet, bis 10 mal mehr als mit MCT.
Cholesterin
gesättigte und ungesättigte Fette

Hier noch eine Aufzählung von Indikationen, wie sie im Buch erwähnt werden:

alle Formen und Vorformen von Demenz (erwähnt werden außer Alzheimer 10 weitere Formen von Demenz)
Parkinson
Glaukom
altersbedingte Makuladegeneration (AMD)
Optikusatophie
Optikusneuropahie
Herpes Simplex ! (auch in Zusammenhang mit Demenzen)
chronischer Stress
Morbus Cushing
Prädiabetes, Diabetes Typ 1 und Typ 2
chronische entzündliche Erkrankungen
metabolisches Syndrom
ALS
Chorea Huntington
MS
einige Autismusformen
Epilepsie bei Kindern
Schlaganfall
Schädel-Hirn-Trauma
Morbus ChronGLUT-1-Defizit-Syndrom
Leigh-Syndrom (Störung des mitochondrialen Stoffwechsels)
mitochondriale Myopathien
Muskeldystrophie
Muskelschwäche (Myasthenia gravis)
multipler Acy-CoA-Dehydrogeneasemangel
Krebs (nur bei ketogener Diät), Buch S. 100
und weitere

Im  Buch wird auf aktuelle Forschung eingegangen, auch ohne Kokosöl  ausreichend Ketone (mit Hilfe von Ketonestern) einnehmen zu können. Es  wird aber noch diverse Jahre dauern, bis die Zulassungsstudien  abgeschlossen sind und Ketonester in ausreichend großen Mengen weltweit  verfügbar ist.

Bis dahin gibt es nur eins: Nicht zögern, sofort  mit der Ernährung aus der Kombination mit Kokosöl und MCT-Öl  anfangen!!!! Es kann nicht schaden. Es gibt keine Nebenwirkung. Es ist  nur gesund.

Im Buch ist eine genaue Anleitung enthalten, wieviel  Kokosöl, wann eingenommen werden sollte und welcher Effekt eintritt. Ein  paar Rezepte sind angefügt.

Interessant finde ich noch den  Vergleich mit Heilfasten und ketogener Ernährung, bei denen jeweils  sogar die 10-fache Menge Ketone im Körper gebildet wird. Ketogene  Ernährung ist der "Klassiker" bei kindlicher und jugendlicher Epilepsie.

Man  kann auch versuchen, diese zum "Aushungern" (keine Glukose für  Krebszellen) von Krebs zu nutzen. Stichwort: Dr. Coy, TKTL1-gerechte  Ernährung. Zwei Fallbeispiele sind auf Seite 100 des Buches beschrieben.  Zum Thema Krebs und ketogene Ernährung ist dieses Buch empfehlenswert:  http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3927...ls_o01_s00_i00

Ketogene  Ernährung wird auch von Bodybuildern genutzt, um vor Wettkämpfen Fett  zu verbrennen. MCT-Öl liefert gut verfügbare Energie.

Aber bitte  nur bestes Öl kaufen. Palmin, beispielsweise, enthält gehärtete Anteile  und schädigt damit wie alle gehärtete Fette und Öle (z.B. Margarine) den  Körper und ist somit "Dreck"

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

schön, von Dir nach langer Zeit mal wieder so ausführliche Informationen zu bekommen. Du hast in Deinem Beitrag auch die Kokosnuss bzw. deren Fett oder Öl einfließen lassen. Manfred aus Hamburg vom AK FPK übermittelte uns per E-Mail *diesen* Link und hat auch freundlicherweise kurze Textpassagen von ihm übersetzt angehängt:

Fettverbrennung (man glaubt es kaum...), schon 2 Esslöffel täglich sollen reichen, um bei Männern und Frauen innerhalb von 1-3 Monaten das Bauchfett zu reduzieren

Förderung der Denkfähigkeit bei Alzheimer oder leichten kognitiven Störungen, messbar schon 90 Minuten nach Einnahme

Erlöst von Kopfläusen, kombiniert mit Anis soll Kokosnuss-Öl dem Insektizid Permethrin überlegen sein.

Wird schon seit unendlicher Zeit bei der Wundheilung eingesetzt, z.B. bei Verbrennungen

Alternative zu NSAID (= nichtsteroidalen Antirheumatika wie COX 1/2-Hemmer, wie Aspirin, Ibuprofen, Diclofenac u.a. oder COX 2-Hemmer wie Pare-, Etori- oder Celecoxib), hat anti-entzündliche, schmerzstillende und fiebersenkende Eigenschaften

Kokosnuss-Milch mit K.-Öl ist aktiv gegen Zwölffingerdarmgeschwüre und Magenschleimhautentzündungen, genauso effektiv wie das NSAID-Medikament Sucralfat

Wirkt anti-fungizid gegen Pilze oder der Sporen, z.B. gegen den Candida albicans, der gegen viele Medikamente resistent ist

Fördert die Bildung von Testosteron

Hilft bei der Verkleinerung der Prostata bei gutartiger Prostatavergrösserung (benigne Prostatahyperplasie BPH)

verbessert anhaltend die Blut-Fettwerte und das Verhältnis von guten zu schlechten Blutwerten (LHD zu HDL), wirkt cholesterinsenkend und verringert somit das Risiko von Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen und Plaque-Bildung in den Arterien

verbessert die Aufnahme von fettlöslichen Nährstoffen, ist z.B. besser als Distelöl geeignet, Carotinoide wie z.B. Lycopin aus Tomaten für die Verwertung im Körper vorzubereiten

Unterstützt die Gesundheit von Knochen, reduziert oxidativen Stress in den Knochen und das Risiko der Entwicklung von Knochenschwund (Osteoporose)

Wirkt als Schutz vor der Sonne, reduziert die hautschädlichen UVA-Strahlen um bis zu 30%

weitere Bestandteile der Kokosnuss wie die K.-Fasern, K.-Proteine und Kokosnuss-Milch haben zusätzliche experimentell bestätigte therapeutische Wirkungen ..."

Manfred hat noch etliche Links mehr zur Kokosnuss angehängt. Ich belasse es mal bei *diesem*, denn Manfred meinte auf meine Rückfrage, ob dies nicht ein Thema für das Forum wäre, dass die meisten hier mitlesenden Personen wohl schon wüßten, wozu die Kokosnuss gut sei. Also dann mal guten Appetit - mein Frühstück wird ab und zu auch mit zerkleinerten Kokosnussstücken ergänzt - und viel Erfolg bei den günstigen Auswirkungen wie oben beschrieben.

*"Der aus Büchern erworbene Reichtum fremder Erfahrung ist Gelehrsamkeit. Eigene Erfahrung ist Weisheit"
*(Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

----------


## wassermann

Liebe literarisch interessierte Verehrer der Kokosnuss,

lest doch mal den Roman _Das Imperium_ von Christian Kracht. Nicht unbedingt ein großes Buch, aber u. a. aufschlussreich zum Thema "Ernährung mit Kokosnuss" ...

Alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## dillinger

Zitat Wolfgang aus Berlin:

"...
Das heißt ketogene Ernährung. Ich mache das seit fast einem Jahr. Alle  Speisen triefen nur so von Fett. Kohlenhydrate gibt es kaum noch. Keine  Banane, keine Orange, keinen Fruchtsaft, kein Brot usw. usf.. Höchstens  ein paar Beeren und eine gewisse Menge Gemüse. Mir geht es um die  Kohlenhydrateinschränkung um Krebszellen zu ärgern.

Zu diesem Thema gibt es ein neues, wirklich gutes und sehr gut  begründetes Buch. Es ist geschrieben von Frau Prof. Dr. rer. biol. hum.  Kämmerer, Universitätsklinik Würzburg, Frauenklinik, Dr. rer nat.  Christina Schlatterer und Dr. rer. nat. habil. Gerd Knoll.
 Prof. Kämmerer hat schon vor einigen Jahren an der Uniklinik Würzburg zu ketogener Ernährung geforscht.
..."

Dieses Buch habe ich mir soeben bei Amazon bestellt zum stolzen Preis von 24,99 Euronen, und werde es dann lesen und wieder verkaufen.
Bis dahin gebe ich Euch ein paar einleitende Sätze zum Thema aus Wikipedia mit auf den Weg:

"Die *ketogene Diät* ist eine kohlenhydratlimitierte, protein- und kalorienbilanzierte und deshalb fettreiche Form der diätetischen  Ernährung, die den Hungerstoffwechsel in bestimmten Aspekten imitiert.  In dieser Ernährungsform bezieht der Körper seinen Energiebedarf nicht  mehr aus Fett und Glukose sondern nur noch aus Fett und daraus im Körper aufgebauten Glukoseersatz, den namensgebenden Ketonkörpern. Eine ketogene Diät wird als Therapieverfahren vor allem bei Kindern mit pharmakoresistenter Epilepsie, Glukosetransporterstörung (beispielsweise GLUT1-Defizit-Syndrom) und Pyruvatdehydrogenasemangel  eingesetzt. *Sie muss individuell berechnet und ärztlich überwacht  werden.*"

Man beachte besonders den letzten Satz!

Ich bin skeptisch.
Die Wahrheit (auch beim Thema Ernährung) liegt wahrscheinlich wieder, wie so oft, in der Mitte :Blinzeln: 

gruss, dillinger
ps. Bodybuilder Arnold "Arni" Schworzenegger zum Thema Diät: "Mix it, baby"

----------


## RuStra

> Ich bin skeptisch.
> Die Wahrheit (auch beim Thema Ernährung) liegt wahrscheinlich wieder, wie so oft, in der Mitte


kleiner Kommentar zu dieser Annahme:
in der vorhin gelaufenen rbb-Praxis-Sendung (ich bin extra wohin gefahren, um TV zu schaun, ich selbst hab gar keinen)
gabs auch einen Beitrag zum Frühstück: "Wie man gesund und lecker frühstückt" 

Also, ich fand nicht, dass man da bei den vorgeführten Alternativen die Wahrheit in der Mitte suchen müsste ...

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

*Sie muss individuell berechnet und ärztlich überwacht  werden.*"

Hallo Dillinger,

dieser Satz ist typischer "Arzt-Scheiß", um sich wichtig zu machen und den Patienten Angst einzujagen.

 Ketogene Ernährung ist so alt wie der Mensch auf Erden ist, wie Frau Prof. Kämmerer selbst schreibt. Sie schreibt auch, dass der Mensch keine Kohlenhydrate braucht. Eine alte Erkenntnis.

Diese ewige Skepsis von (alten) Leuten ist auch ein Grund, weshalb ich mich praktisch nicht mehr am Forum beteilige. 

Woanders wird gegen Krebs Petroleum gesoffen, und die Leute sterben nicht daran.

Ich lese auch nichts mehr im Forum, außer ein paar alte Themen, wo gelegentlich Mails kommen. Wenn dann Beiträge von Burger H. kommen (und anderen), einer gefährlich verharmlosenden Person, muss ich schnell das Forum verlassen. 

Die Nähe der meisten Beiträge des Forums zu zerstörenden Therapien, ohne gleichzeitig Alternativen und Ergänzungen zu suchen, ist sehr gefährlich. 

Ich wollte "Schach dem Krebs" weiter entwickeln. Darüber denke ich noch nach. 

Jedenfalls gibt mir das Buch von Frau Dr. Kämmerer recht, dass meine, hier viel weiter oben entwickelten Überlegungen, richtig sind. In dem Buch ist das natürlich meist nur verklausuliert formuliert. 

Die fehlerhaften Wege der Forscher, die Einseitigkeit, der individuelle, rücksichtlose, gegen die Patienten gerichtete Ehrgeiz, die Ignoranz und Erhabenheit der Ärzte gegenüber altem Wissen usw. usf. kann man gut nachvollziehen, wenn man Hintergrundwissen hat. 

Es ist eben nicht nur die Gentherapie, es ist eben nicht nur die zielgerichtete Therapie (der neueste größtenteils nutzlose Renner), es sind eben nicht nur Viren, bei denen man glaubte, nun den Schlüssel zu haben. 

1998 hat der meinungsführende  Forscher in den USA, der heute noch lebt, in einem Buch Otto Warburg als Null, als "Arschloch" und unwichtig und falsch bezeichnet. 

Das ist Krebsforschung, das ist Krebsbehandlung. Wer da nicht genau prüft, wird verarscht - und das sind fast alle Patienten. Nicht mal eine Biopsie, die heute eigentlich schon überflüssig ist, wird so ausgeführt, dass die Krebszellenstreuung gering bleibt, von der RPE ganz zu schweigen. Es wird dummfrech, wider besseres Wissen behauptet, es streue nicht - und wenn, dann nur ein wenig.

Auch dort kann schon eine ketogene Ernährung helfen, weil Ketonkörper Krebszellen beeinträchtigen.

Ich kenne in diesem Forum vielleicht drei, maximal vier Leute, die an Wissen vorurteilslos herangehen.

Gruß an alle Ungläubigen

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

besten Dank für die ergänzenden Informationen zu Kokosöl.

Mit ca. 3 x 14 Gramm am Tag erreicht man die Bildung von Ketonkörpern ohne ketogene Ernährung. Auch das hat schon Vorteile in Bezug auf Krebs, aber mehr in Richtung diverser Indikationen, wie oben angeführt.

Die ketogene Ernährung ihrerseits hat, konsequent durchgeführt, den Vorteil, bis zum 10fachen an Ketonkörpern erreichbar zu machen und den Tumor von der Glukoseseite her auszuhungern.

Mit meiner ketogenen Ernährung, mit ca. 1 Gramm Kohlenhydrate pro Kilo Körpergewicht, schaffe ich aber nur eine leichte Ketose, wie sie der von Kokosöl entspricht. Aber ich habe den Doppelnutzen Ketone und kaum Glukose. 

Zur Bestimmung der Ketonmenge nutze ich ein kleines Gerät (ca. 23,- ) wie es Diabetiker zur Blutzuckerbestimmung aus Blut vor Insulingabe nutzen. Das ist genauer als Messstreifen für Urin.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## dillinger

Wolfgang aus Berlin: schön, daß Du so umfangreich geantwortet hast, im Grunde hast Du ja auch recht.

Aber ein bisschen Bauch ist auch noch mit dabei und der sagt mir, laß´die Hände davon, 
und weil Du am Ende alle "Ungläubigen" grüßt, sage ich Dir, daß der *Glaube* eben auch eine wichtige Rolle spielt, auch beim Menschen mit Krebs  (siehe Placebo etc.)

Ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit und ein langes Leben mit ketogener Ernährung!

peace, dillinger

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hast Du mal daran gedacht, dass der Gewichtsverlust durch beginnende Kachexie kommen könnte? 
> 
> Bei Krebs hat der Körper einen veränderten Stoffwechsel. *Kohlenhydrate können nur noch schlecht verwertet werden.*


Hallo Jürgen,

es muss natürlich heißen, Kohlenhydrate (Glukose) können von *gesunden* Zellen nur noch schlecht verwertet werden. Dies wird von den Krebszellen entsprechend gesteuert. Bekanntermaßen verwerten dagegen Krebszellen Glukose besonders gut. 

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> *Sie muss individuell berechnet und ärztlich überwacht  werden.*"
> 
> Hallo Dillinger,
> 
> dieser Satz ist *typischer "Arzt-Scheiß"*, um sich wichtig zu machen und den Patienten Angst einzujagen.
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls gibt mir das Buch von Frau Dr. Kämmerer recht, *dass* meine, hier viel weiter oben entwickelten Überlegungen, richtig sind. In dem Buch ist das natürlich meist nur verklausuliert formuliert.



Ich gehe, wenn ich etwas über *"Arzt-Scheiß"* schreibe, natürlich davon aus, dass jeder, der so etwas macht, seinen Körper kennt. 

Wer keine Fett-Verdauungsenzyme mehr hat (Gallenblase,  Bauchspeicheldrüse, Fettverdauungsstörungen), wird wohl selbst wissen,  dass er nicht ohne weiteres, oder gar nicht, solch eine Diät machen  kann.

"*dass*" bitte nur mit einem *"s"* lesen.

----------


## RalfDm

> "*dass*" bitte nur mit einem *"s"* lesen.


Warum sollten wir? ...dass meine Überlegungen richtig sind... Das "dass" ist doch hier kein bestimmter Artikel oder Relativpronomen, sondern drückt die Folge eines Geschehens aus.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Man sollte sich über das Buch von Kämmerer und Kollegen nicht  täuschen. Es nicht nur eine einfache Darstellung ketogener Ernährung. Der Vorteil ist auch, dass die drei keine Ärzte, sondern Biologen sind. Die haben eben doch mehr Ahnung von den wichtigen Prozessen im Körper als die meisten Ärzte. 

Ein Arzt nimmt lieber eine Pille (meist liest er nicht mal den Beipackzettel), oder wenn er Chirurg ist, schnippelt ordentlich, als sich um den ganzen -kaum verständlichen- Rest große Gedanke machen zu müssen.

 Die Beeinflussung von Tumoren per Stoffwechsel wird über die Geschichte  der Krebsmedizin von Warburg, über Virustheorien, Gentechnik und  Epigenetik hergeleitet. Warburg hatte den speziellen Stoffwechsel von  Krebszellen gefunden. Dieser wurde dann später von der universitären  Schulmedizin (den Großkotzen, die den Patienten erzählen wollen, wo es  längs geht) jahrzehntelang geleugnet oder als unbedeutend dargestellt.

 Noch 1998, als sich bereits begann abzuzeichnen begann, dass die ganze  Krebs-Gen-Theorie (für die echte Heilung) fast nichts hergibt, hat ein  führender Genetiker alle anderen Ansätze für tot und den "Krieg" über  die anderen Wissenschaftler für gewonnen erklärt. 

Diese Genetiker müssen  nun heute zugeben, dass sie geirrt haben. Lt. Buch ist mit immer mehr  Evidenz davon auszugehen, dass eben die gemeinsame Haupteigenschaft  aller Krebszellen und auch embryonaler- und Immunzellen, wie bereits von  Warburg erkannt, der spezielle - auf schnelle Teilung ausgelegte - Vergärungsstoffwechsel ist. 

Dort werden wahrscheinlich künftig viele Hauptansätze zu finden sein. Beispiel: vorbeugend langfristige kohlenhydratarme Ernährung, ketogene Ernährung.

Im Buch wird Metformin aufgeführt, welches ich schon mehrfach hier im Forum erwähnt habe, da es in idealer Weise -völlig nebenwirkungsfrei- den Insulinstoffwechsel beeinflusst. Zudem wirkt es lebensverlängernd. 

Ein superschlauer Skeptiker hat mich natürlich gleich für "verrückt" erklärt, als ich schrieb, dass Metformin sicher ungefährlicher als eine Bratwurst ist. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, so ist es nun mal.

Weiter aufgeführt ist DC (Dichlorazetat), welches die Zelle zwingt, Pyruvat (Abbauprodukt der Glykolyse, die bei Krebszellen bis 40-fach verstärkt ist.), in die Mitochondrien zu verschieben und darüber die Zelle zu einer "Zwangsbeatmung" zwingt, was zur Apoptose führt. Eine kleine Studie mit Riesenerfolg liegt u.a. am Glioblastom vor. 

Es wird noch 2-Deoxyglykose aufgeführt, ein Zucker, der von der Krebszelle aufgenommen wird und nicht verarbeitet werden kann und damit die verarbeitbare Zuckermenge reduziert.

DCA und 3-BPA (Blockade der Glykolyse) sind nicht patentierbar. Es gibt kaum Forschungsgelder. 

DCA ist sehr preiswert. Es gibt im Internet ein großes englischsprachiges Forum, wo diverse Leute dieses bereits bei Krebs einsetzen. DCA ist seit vielen Jahren gut dokumentiert und wird bei Stoffwechselerkrankungen eingesetzt.

Ebenfalls erläutert wird auch Rapamycin, ein immununterdrückendes spezielles Medikament, eingesetzt bei Organtransplantationen. Es gibt bereits eine offizielle Zulassung für Nierenzellenkrebs.

Um das noch einmal zu betonen, viele der im Buch genannten Erkenntnisse hatte ich mir bereits, bevor ich dieses kannte -es ist ja erst vor ein paar Monaten erschienen-, von den Klassikern hergeleitet. Ich meine Kuhl, Budwig, Lutz, Fryda, Issels, Seeger, Breuß und andere. 

Diese haben vor Jahrzehnten erkannt, wie  man Krebs versuchen kann beizukommen. Dafür haben sie den gesunden Menschenverstand genommen und ihre Patienten (häufig schulmedizinisch austherapiert) geheilt oder zumindest deren Leben verbessert. 

Wenn man das Buch genau liest, oder auch Atkins "Gesundheitsrevolution" und andere, sieht man, wie unfähig Forscher und schulmedizinisch orientierte Ärzte sind, Erkenntnisse -alte _und_ neue- zum Nutzen der Patienten anzuwenden. Wie bereits gesagt, man führt lieber Krieg, vorrangig untereinander und anschließend erst gegen den Krebs.

Diese orthodoxe, schulmedizinische Sturheit reicht von Robert Koch bis heute. Ärztekammern und Gerichte tun das Ihre, freie Geister mundtot zu machen (Issels, Budwig, Bach). 

Atkins, beispielsweise, wurde vor den amerikanischen Kongress zitiert und musste dort erklären, was er denn da mit seinen Patienten treibe. Zum Glück hatte der Mann tausende Patienten, so dass er nicht "tot" gemacht werden konnte. Atkins ist heute anerkannt und seine Überlegungen werden geschätzt. Diese basieren auf noch viel älterer Behandlung kindlicher Epileptiker durch Kohlenhydratentzug.

Issels in Deutschland gewann nach vielen Jahren seinen Prozess, den die bayrische Ärztekammer -mit einem der wichtigsten Onkologen Deutschlands im Hintergrund- gegen ihn angestrengt hatte. Der Mann hieß K.H. Bauer und hat die gesamte deutsche Onkologie auf Jahrzehnte in einen Abgrund von Ignoranz und falsche Richtung geschoben. Möglicherweise werden seine Bücher noch heute gelehrt. Hier die Lobrede auf ihn in Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Heinrich_Bauer

Organisationen wie die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung (DGE), der "World Cancer Research Fund (WCRF), das American Institute for Cancer Research (AICR), die Deutsche Krebshilfe, das Deutsche Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) und natürlich solche Selbsthilfeorganisationen wie der BPS, machen sich mitschuldig, indem sie auf der jeweils gerade opportunen schulmedizinischen Meinung verharren, statt ihrer Aufgabe der _übergeordneten_ Beobachtung und Forschung gerecht zu werden. 

Ein besonders übles Beispiel ist die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung, die in fast krimineller Weise, mit nicht wissenschaftlich begründbaren, alten Behauptungen auf einer Nahrungspyramide mit vorrangig Kohlenhydraten und ganz wenig Fett besteht.

Im Buch wird ebenfalls thematisiert, wie es durch eine fehlerhaft interpretierte Studie in den 50iger Jahren zu der Fehlentwicklung bei gesättigten Fetten kam. Bis heute halten viele Ärzte dieses Wissen für immer noch gültig und raten mit falschen Argumenten von Kokosöl, Milchfett und Fleischfett ab. 

Diese falsche Interpretation wurde damals begierig von der Margarine-Industrie aufgegriffen, die ihr Produkt (aus Not im Krieg entstanden) aus ungesättigten, aber künstlich gehärteten Ölen bis heute verkauft. Dr. Budwig ist dagegen schon in den 60igern Sturm gelaufen. Später hat die Margarine-Industrie der Margarine ungehärtete Fette beigefügt, die chemisch -bis heute- so verfälscht sind, dass sie für den Körper (die Zellmembran) keinen Nutzen haben.

Somit heißt ein Schluss im Buch: Esst Butter, wenn es schon Streichfett sein muss. 

Ich ergänze: Esst Oleolux, den von Dr. Budwig entwickelten Brotaufstrich aus Kokosöl, Zwiebel- und Knoblauch-Aminosäuren (schwefelhaltig) und Leinöl. Die Aminosäuren binden an die freien Bindungsarme der Leinöl-Aminosäuren und schützen diese somit vor zu schneller Oxidation. Ob Budwig bereits die Rolle der mittelkettigen Triglyceride (MCT) im Kokosöl bekannt war, wäre interessant zu erfahren.

Gute Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Zucker und PCA,
*die Bedeutung des Zuckerstoffwechsels bei diversen Krebsen ist wohl zwischenzeitlich unbestritten, leider bildet der Prostatakrebs hier eine unrühmliche Ausnahme. Sein Stoffwechsel benötigt Zucker in weitaus geringeren Mengen, organisiert mehr den Fettstoffwechsel. Dies wird durch die Studie von Carmen Rodriguez[1] gestützt, die das Auftreten von Prostatakrebs bei Diabetikern, mit chronisch hohen Blutzuckerwerten, untersucht hat. Diese hohen Blutzuckerwerte führten nicht zu höherem Auftreten von Prostatakrebs, im Gegenteil!

Was allerding in anderen Studien offensichtlich wurde war, dass höhere Insulin Pegel aggressiven PCA vermehr hervorrufen. Auch das passt zu den Diabetikern, denn die haben hohe Blutzuckerwerte, aber niedrige Insulinwerte! Nicht Diabetiker sollten somit den Zuckerkonsum schon unbedingt im Rahmen hatten, damit ihr Insulinspiegel nicht unnötig hoch liegt. Auch regelmäßiger Ausdauersport hilft den Insulinspiegel in den Griff zu bekommen.

*Metformin,
*wird gelegentlich als Alternative diskutiert, wem Zucker-Enthaltsamkeit und Sport nicht liegen. Dazu eine kleine Übersetzung aus einem aktuellen Paper:

*Patientenfrage:
*Welche Informationen können Sie mit über die Wirkung von Metformin, einem Diabetes-Medikament geben?

*Antwort:
*Es ist eines der am häufigsten verschriebenen Medikamente auf der Welt. Es ist sehr nützlich bei der Behandlung von Diabetes. In jüngerer Zeit haben Studien die Hypothese aufgestellt, es hätte positive Auswirkungen auf verschiedene Krankheiten des Alterns, wie z.B. Demenz. Es gibt auch einige Ideen, dass es Aktivität bei Krebs, darunter insbesondere Prostatakrebs, hätte. Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich Metformin ausgiebig bei unserem Diabetes-Patienten genutzt, und war bisher nicht sehr beeindruckt von seiner Antikrebswirkung. Derzeit würde ich es als relativ uninteressant im Vergleich zu z.B. Abiraterone und/oder MDV3100 einstufen.

--------------------------------
*[1]:* Carmen Rodriguez, Diabetes and Risk of Prostate Cancer in a Prospective Cohort of US Men

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ralf,

Du liegst richtig. Ich hatte den Satz heute früh auf die schnelle falsch gelesen und das "dass" auf das Buch und nicht die Überlegungen bezogen.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo LowRoad und alle anderen Skeptiker,

ich suche die positiven Informationen, die die Wege aufzeigen und Hoffnung machen.

In einem Artikel vom November 2010 über Metformin hat die Life Extension Foundation, zu deren "Scientific Advisory Board" auch Dr. Eichhorn gehört, ausführlich über das Thema Metformin und Krebs informiert. Später dann noch einmal im Februar 2012. Von 100 im Jahr 2010 aufgeführten Studien widmen sich 4 dem Thema Prostatakrebs. 

Hier ist aus dem Artikel der Abschnitt zu Prostatkrebs aus dem Google-Übersetzer, von mir sprachlich etwas nachgebessert.

 "Prostatakrebs ist die häufigste Krebsart bei Männern. Insulinresistenz,  d.h. steigende Mengen an Insulin, und Insulin-ähnliche Wachstumsfaktoren  (IGFs) erhöhen wesentlich das Krankheitsrisiko. 37, 38 Deshalb sind reduziertes  Plasma Insulin und IGF-Spiegel bedeutende Ziele bei der Prostatakrebs-Prävention- und Behandlung, für die Metformin eine empfohlene Rolle spielt. 37 

Metformin  ahmt die Vorteile des Hormons Adiponektin in AMPK-abhängige  Aktivierung  von Wuchshemmung in Prostata- und Darmkrebszellen nach. 38 Dies hilft unser Verständnis  der Beziehung zwischen Adiponektin und Krebsentstehung zu festigen. [konnte ich nicht richtig vollständig übersetzen]

Metformin  wirkt auch durch Blockieren des Prostatakrebszellen Reproduktionszyklusses, durch Verminderung der Zahl von Krebs  wachstumsfördernden Protein (Cyclin D1) und bei gleichzeitiger  Steigerung der Produktion von einem Protein (p27), das die Zellteilungszyklus unterdrückt. 39 Nebenbei  sei erwähnt, dass p27 verbessert (hochreguliert)   Vitamin  D-Spiegel, Omega-3-Fettsäure DHA und Silibinin, Wirkstoff der Mariendiestel. 40-42 

Diese Ergebnisse zeigen die Fähigkeit von Metformin, Krebs aus mehreren Richtungen auf einmal anzugreifen.

Noch  ein anderer Winkel, aus dem Metformin Prostatakrebs unterdrückt, ist die bösartigen Zellen  buchstäblich von Energie verhungern zu lassen, indem die spezielle Schwachstelle des Krebsstoffwechsel ausgenutzt wird. 

 Atemberaubende  Ergebnisse erschienen im Frühjahr 2010 die zeigen, dass *Metformin in  Kombination* mit dem metabolischen Agenten *2-Desoxyglucose* in Prostatakrebszellen dramatisch  die Herstellung von energiereichen ATP-Molekülen unterstützt [sehr frei übersetzt]. 43 In der Tat führte die Behandlung zu einer 96% Reduktion in  malignen Zellen mit nur geringen Auswirkungen auf die Lebensfähigkeit gesunder Prostatazellen. Die Behandlung löst auch Apoptose der Krebszellen aus [frei übersetzt].

Die Laborbefunde  einer großen Studie an Männern mit Prostatakrebs [und Diabetes] und deren Einnahme von Metformin hatten eine wesentliche Bedeutung. 44 Unter  1.001 Männer mit Prostatakrebs und 942 krebsfreien Kontroll-Probanden gab es  bei Metformin-Einsatz eine signifikante Risikoreduktion von 44 % gegenüber der Kontrollgruppe. Dieser  Befund ist besonders bedeutungsvoll, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Männer, die  Metformin in dieser retrospektiven Studie nahmen, als Diabetiker ein höheres Risiko haben, Krebs zu bekommen[frei übersetzt]!"


Metformin ist ja auch nur ein einzelner kleiner Angriffspunkt. Da gibt es noch viele andere, wie bereits beschrieben. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Buch vorstellen, dass die Frage untersucht, ob es neben den bekannten schulmedizinischen und alternativen Behandlungsmethoden Heilmöglichkeiten gibt, die noch weitgehend unerforscht und derzeit unerklärlich sind. 

Die amerikanische Originalausgabe heißt Remarkable Recovery und ist 1995 von den beiden Wissenschaftlern Caryle Hirshberg und Marc Ian Barasch veröffentlich worden. Eine deutsche Ausgabe erschien erstmalig 1995 unter dem Titel Unerwartete Genesung  Die Kraft der Heilung kommt aus uns selbst im Droemer Knaur Verlag. Mir liegt eine Lizenzausgabe, ca. 430 Seiten, von 1997 des Bechtermünz Verlages im Weltbildverlag unter dem Titel Spontan Heilungen  Wenn Krankheiten von allein verschwinden vor. 

  Die von Prof. Gallmeier geleitete, durch die Deutsche Krebshilfe geförderte, Arbeitsgruppe Biologische Krebstherapie http://www.agbkt.de/ am Klinikum Nürnberg Nord erforscht derartige Remissionen. Das Buch enthält einen ausführlichen Fragebogen, damit Ärzte und Patienten an die Arbeitsgruppe berichten können. Professor Dr. med. Walter M. Gallmeier hat das Vorwort zur deutschen Ausgabe geschrieben.

  Für mich war das Buch ein interessanter Einblick, der gezeigt hat, dass es selbst in schlimmsten Situationen Hoffnung gibt. Man darf sich nicht nur auf die klassische Schulmedizin verlassen, wenn man in scheinbar ausweglosen Situationen steckt. 

  Faktoren bei einer Heilung können sein (unvollständige Aufzählung) 

  -         soziale Bindungen zu Familienangehörigen oder engen Freunden
  -         die Macht der Liebe
  -         der Glaube an schulmedizinische Therapien
  -         der Glaube an alternative Therapien oder heilende Lebensweisen
  -         der Glaube an Heilung überhaupt
  -         Religiosität unabhängig von der Glaubensrichtung
  -         bestimmte psychosoziale Merkmale
  -         meditative Techniken wie Visualisierung, Qi Gong, Hypnose, Musik und Rhythmus, religiöse Riten
  -         Biofeedback
  -         selbst erfüllende Prophezeiungen
  -         Infektionen neben einer Krebserkrankung
  -         spezielle Ernährung 
  -         bioelektrische Energie
  -         Energieheilung 
  -         Placeboeffekte

  sowie
  Zitat: _ und möglicherweise sogar die Auswirkungen bislang nicht bekannter Energien._

  Ein großes Problem bei der Untersuchung unerwarteter Heilungen war, dass Ärzte diese fast nie dokumentieren und als einmalig abtun. Üblicherweise werden in die Krankenakten keine Daten aufgenommen, die außerhalb der üblichen schulmedizinischen Erfahrungswelt liegen.

Zitat: 

_Die Bereitschaft, die Augen offen zu halten, ist eine elementare Voraussetzung jeder Wissenschaft. Daß die Forschung auch die Praxis vorantreibt, ist ein erster wichtiger Grundsatz.  Aber die Remissionsforschung bildet hier eine Ausnahme. Trotz ihrer gewaltigen Bedeutung hat sie bislang wenig oder keine Beachtung erfahren. Im Gegenteil, die Medizin reagiert auf spektakuläre Fälle oft mit frostiger Verachtung.  Einer anderen Schätzung zufolge werden nur zehn Prozent aller unerwartenden Genesungen in den medizinischen Fachzeitschriften besprochen, und auch das ist möglicherweise untertrieben. Schon die Recherchen zu diesem Buch förderten Dutzende von Fällen zutage, über die in der Literatur niemals berichtet wurde._"

  Im Buch werden diverse unerwartete Heilungen beschrieben. Fast alle Fälle haben bei mir starke Reaktionen ausgelöst. Es ist unglaublich und erschütternd. Man erkennt, dass man nicht aufgeben darf und gewinnt Hoffnung.

  Die Autoren versuchen, Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden und stellen verschiedene Überlegungen an.

  Bedeutung hat auch der Persönlichkeitstyp, der unter anderem mit einer Einordnung nach der AOD-Skala von Dr. Spiegel bestimmt werden kann. Vereinfacht dargestellt: schwer hypnotisierbarer *A*pollonier (lässt sich stark durch den Verstand leiten), *O*dysseaner (Reisender zwischen den Stimmungen) und *D*ionysier (stark gefühlsorientiert). 

  Zitat: Keineswegs überrascht stellten wir fest, dass unerwartete Genesungen bei allen Persönlichkeitstypen vorkommen und dass es hier weniger um den richtigen Stoff als vielmehr um den richtigen Weg geht.

  Eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit bei unerwarteten Heilungen könnte die Aktivierung oder das selbständige Wirken eines bisher nicht entdeckten bzw. nicht erklärbaren Heilsystems sein. 

  Zitat: _Das Heilsystem erfüllt nach unserer Definition drei grundlegende Funktionen: Selbstdiagnose, Selbstreparatur und Selbstregeneration. Alle drei finden gewöhnlich völlig unbewusst statt. So haben Krebszellen im normal funktionierenden Organismus kaum eine Chance: Sie werden identifiziert, unschädlich gemacht und vernichtete, entstandene Schäden beseitigt. Homöostase heißt der diskret arbeitende Pförtnerdienst, der für gesunde, gleich bleibende Zustände in unserem Körper sorgt. Ihm verdanken wir es, dass wir nicht daran denken müssen, Schnittwunden zu schließen, und den täglichen Ansturm von Bakterien mit unserem Immunsystem abzuwehren.  Alles deutet darauf hin, dass der Einfluß des abstrakten Lebenswillens auf den konkreten Verlauf einer Krankheit über eine Achse verläuft, die Seele, Körper und Geist miteinander verbindet. Man kann sagen, dass das Heilsystem immer dann voll in Aktion tritt, wenn die gewöhnliche Physiologie des Körpers auf eine Gefahr nicht mehr angemessen reagieren kann und alle Ressourcen mobilisiert werden müssen, um das Ende abzuwenden. Das Heilsystem tritt offenkundig unter den vielfältigsten Umständen in Aktion._ 

  Dazu einige weitere Zitate: _Den Forschern Everson und Cole fiel auf, dass einige Fälle spontaner Remissionen anscheinend durch ein Operationstrauma [Hervorhebung von mir] ausgelöst waren_

  _Dr. Charles Tart, der Verfasser des Standardwerkes Altered States of Consciouness , meint dazu: Wenn einem der Arzt sagt, dass er nichts mehr für einen tun kann, dann ist das ein unglaublich wirksamer psychischer Stimulus. Es bedeutet, dass alle Denkgewohnheiten, die man im Leben hatte, völlig sinnlos geworden sind, . Das kann fraglos einen veränderten Bewußtseinszustand hervorrufen_ 

Zur Erweiterung des Wissenshorizontes ist das Buch eine interessante Empfehlung. Es ist bei booklooker.de gebraucht für unter 10,-  erhältlich. 

Gute Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,
so wie es "vermeintlich" aussieht, läuft ALLES im Leben des Menschen auf eine "Höhere Instanz" hinaus. 
Egal, ob von innen oder von aussen und egal, ob du dran glaubst oder NICHT. :Blinzeln: 

Der Poet würde sagen, wie "Blätter im Wind"..
Schöne Metaphern zu diesem Sachverhalt findest Du auch in sämtlichen "Heiligen Schriften", egal welcher Kulör.

memento mori, dillinger
p.s. Krankheit, neben so vielem anderen, ist ein Teil des Erfahrungs- u. Lernprozesses hier in diesem Leben auf diesem Plan.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

In dem von mir vorgestellten Buch ist der religiöse Glaube nur eines von vielen Themen.

Interessant sind auch die Hinweise auf während der Krebserkrankung erlittenen schwere Infektionen, die zur Heilung oder Verbesserung führen können. Diese Beobachtungen werden seit vielen Jahren gemacht. 

Es ist aber zu einfach, den Effekt nur auf das aufgetretene Fieber zu reduzieren, wobei das sicher auch eine Rolle spielt.

Aspekte wie 

-         soziale Bindungen zu Familienangehörigen oder engen Freunden
  -         die Macht der Liebe
  -         der Glaube an schulmedizinische Therapien
  -         der Glaube an alternative Therapien oder heilende Lebensweisen
  -         der Glaube an Heilung überhaupt
  -         Religiosität unabhängig von der Glaubensrichtung

könnte man jetzt einfach auf ein verbessertes Immunsystem zurückführen. Diese Idee ist nicht neu, dafür hätte es nicht der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung durch die Autoren bedurft. 

Auf dem Hintergrund, dass unser Wissen über die tatsächlichen Abläufe im Körper gegen Null geht -bei Krebs fast Null ist-, gehen die Überlegungen schon etwas weiter. 

 Auch dieses Buch ist für mich _ein Bestandteil von vielen_ auf dem Pfad der Erkenntnis zur Heilung von chronischen Krankheiten und Krebs. 

Mit einfachen Lösungsüberlegungen wie, Tumor raus - Krebs weg, kommt man jedenfalls nicht weit; nun gut, eine gewisse Strecke schon, die bis zum Rezidiv. Wie lang diese Strecke ist (je länger, desto besser) und wie man diese möglicherweise beeinflussen kann, soll durch diesen Thread angesprochen werden. Da es dafür sehr viele bewährte alte und auch neue Vorschläge gibt, ist das ein weites Feld. Viele der neuen Vorschläge sind in Wahrheit alte, was man gut am Buch über die ketogene Ernährung erkennen kann.

Wolfgang

----------


## icharmer

Ich finde Krebs ist einer der schlimmsten Krankheiten. Leider haben wir in der Familie auch damit zu kämpfen und das nicht nur einmal  :Stirnrunzeln:  

Aber wie kann man vorbeugen? Ich glaube nicht das es irgendeinen "Schutz" gibt oder? Ich meine Sport bringt es auch nicht. Eine gesunde Ernährung auch nicht. Meine Großeltern haben damals gesund gelebt und leider trotzdem die Krankheit bekommen. Ich kann es gar nicht verstehen, wieso Menschen so schnell krank werden.

Vor allem geht die Krankheit so schnell  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vor allem geht die Krankheit so schnell


Tut sie das?
Du hast Dich wohl nur wenig in dieses Forum eingelesen, Du Armer.

Hvi.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte dieses alte Thema (bitte dort einfache Grundlagen nachlesen) wieder beleben, da ich nun mit der Einnahme von DCA begonnen habe. Ich habe das unter dem von mir eröffneten Thema "Schach dem Krebs" eingeordnet, weil es gut zu den vorherigen Darstellungen passt:

- Es ist ein nicht patentierbarer Stoff, der somit nicht das Interesse des medizinisch-industriellen Komplexes weckt.

- Dichlorazetat passt gut zum Thema Warburg und damit dem speziellen Stoffwechsel von Krebszellen.

- Es passt gut zu den Ideen von Johanna Budwig.

- Man kann es in Eigenregie einnehmen.

Liebe Bedenkenträger,

eine populistische Meinungsäußerung findet man hier unter #12. Damit ist das umfassend dargestellt.

Mir geht es um einen Erfahrungsaustausch über Bezugsquellen,  Anwendungserfahrungen und Nebenwirkungen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind  bereits umfassend dargestellt im Link "Grundlagen hier".

 Sollte niemand hier im Forum DCA nehmen, bringt eine weitere Diskussion nicht viel, da viele Grundlagen hier nachgelesen werden können.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Wolfgang,

nun habe ich schon in einem anderen Thread zu Natrium Dichlorazetat kurz Stellung bezogen und sehe nun, dass du deinen Thread nun um dieses Thema ergänzt hast.
Ich weiß auch, dass du fit bist in Warburg und seine Thesen und auch die neueren Ergänzungen der Rückführung/Auflösung der Hypoxie durch DCA ansteuerst.

Seit 2011 nehme ich DCA intermittierend und bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir diesen evtl. Erfahrungsaustausch per email oder hier im Forum machen sollten.
Es verlangt viel ab, vor allen Dingen jedoch Grundlagen in der Tumorverstoffwechselung bei den Mitleser.

Ich bin hier - bei dir - Gast und erwarte deinen Vorschlag. Verstehe mich aber mehr als Empiriker und Pragmatiker, weniger als theoretischer Studienfanatiker.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... zu Natrium Dichlorazetat kurz Stellung bezogen und sehe nun, dass du deinen Thread nun um dieses Thema ergänzt hast.


Verzeiht, lieber Wolfgang und lieber Hans-J,
Ich wollte selbstverständlich HIER antworten, wo die Aktualität des DCA-Versuches ist, und nicht in dem alten Thread mit theoretischem Hintergrund. Dorthin bin ich durch Wolfgangs Link geraten.
Darum noch einmal dasselbe am richtigen Ort:




> Zitat von *Wolfgang aus Berlin*  
> 
>                 Mit Sicherheit ist DCA alleine nicht ausreichend, Krebs zu bekämpfen. Es könnte _ein_ Bestandteil sein, beim Versuch, Zellen auf ihren natürlichen Weg, weg von der Entartung, zurückzubringen.
> 
> 
> Naja, ein Selbstversuch könnte ja interessant  sein, nur wie willst Du das bewerten bei Deinem doch sehr wackeligen  PSA-Verlauf, bei dem wohl wiederholte Entzündungen mitspielen. Wenn der  PSA-Wert nach dem letzten Hoch wieder sinkt, kann das jede Ursache  haben, grad wie bei den gehabten Rückgängen. Das einzige einigermassen  Sichere sind die Tiefpunkte in der Kurve.
> 
> Dein Statement zum Verlauf in Myprostate.eu ist m.E. nicht ganz zutreffend, ...
> 
> ...



Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hans- J.,

mir geht es ebenfalls nicht um theoretische Erörterungen. Dies ist müßig. DCA setzt genau an einer wichtigen Stelle an. Das Wissen über diese Tatsache reicht.

Immerhin sind wir somit in diesem Forum nun schon (mindestens) zwei, die dies Anwenden, Du länger, ich seit Kurzem.

M.E. kann man den Austausch sowohl per E-Mail als auch hier im Forum führen, damit andere ermutigt werden. 

Ausgangspunkt meiner Überlegungen ist, dass Krebs keine lokale Erkrankung ist, sondern eine allgemeine. Somit sollte in jedem Stadium, vor und nach schulmedizinischen Behandlungen, etwas unternommen werden. Ich hatte dies seit Jahren regelmäßig geschrieben, bin aber stets auf weitgehend taube Ohren gestoßen. 

DCA ist _eine_ Möglichkeit und gut bezahlbar. Die Nebenwirkungen sind überschaubar, und wie Du auch schriebst, reversibel. Die Wirkung ist nicht garantiert, aber in vielen Fällen so stark, dass die Auflösung größerer Tumoren sorgfältig beobachtet werden muss, damit es nicht zu Überlastung der Entgiftungsorgane und somit Rückvergiftung kommt.

Insofern, lieber Hans-J. finde ich Deine Ausführung interessant und möchte diese gekürzt noch einmal zitieren:
_
"Hallo an alle Natrium- Dichlorazetat Interessierte ( DCA )

im engeren Sinne wollte ich mich hier auch nicht mehr einfinden, jedoch  die Aktualität scheint mir geboten für eine Stellungnahme.

Oskar (CH) schrieb in 2007
__                                         "In Krebszellen ist der  Energiestoffwechsel gestört. Ihre zelleigenen Kraftwerke, die  Mitochondrien, können zahlreiche Funktionen nicht ausüben. Das führt  dazu, dass Tumorzellen nicht zerstört werden wie andere krankhaft  veränderte Zellen, sondern Bestand haben. Im Test konnte DCA in  Krebszellen wieder den normalen Energieprozess herstellen. Die  Mitochondrien wurden aktiv und übernahmen auch ihre wichtige  Schutzfunktion: Sie schickten Tumorzellen in den Tod, Apoptose genannt."      _ 


_Bis heute richtig und durch die Wissenschaft bestätigt. Nur DCA  wirkt nicht direkt apoptotisch, sondern über die mitochondriale Achse.  Hier switscht DCA von Hypoxie auf Oxygenierung. Dabei werden die NK =  natürliche Killerzellen hochreguliert und die LAK ebenso. Dieses ist  nicht nur an den Marker CD 44 festzustellen, sondern auch auch TKTL1.  Also CD 44 hoch und TKTL1 herunter.
Da wir mittlerweile wissen, kann sich ja der Tumor SOWOHL aus hypoxischen Tumorarealen als auch aus oxygenierenden Tumorarealen verstoffwecheln.
Nur bei letztgenanntem kann die natürliche Apoptose mit funktionieren,  wenn der apoptoseauslösende Marker/Protein - wie z.B. p53 u.a. auf on stehen.

Gefährlich wird es, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist und die Apoptose nicht stattfindet.
Noch gefährlicher ist die Energieverwertung des Tumores im hypoxischen  Bereich, da die TZ hier um ein Vielfaches besser versorgt werden.

Im oxygenierten TZ Bereich können Überschüsse des oxydativen Stresses ja  bekanntlich durch Substitution von Antioxidative neutralisiert werden  unter Beachtung neuerer Forschungsergebnisse von Watson at all. ( Siehe  Rustra's Beitrag )

Interessant ist DCA in synergistischer Verstärkung durch die  Ganzkörperhyperthermie= GKH. Auch hier gibt es mehrere  Hyperthermiezentren in Deutschland die dieses anwenden neben Dr. Douwes.
Neben der starken Herunterregulierung des Blutzuckerspiegels, senkt es  auch den Blutdruck stark ab, bei Lakatazidose schon seit geraumer Zeit  im Einsatz.
Auch Neuropathie sollte nicht verschwiegen werden. ( Reversibel nach Absetzen )

Wolfgang aus Berlin schrieb:
__                          "...     Mit Sicherheit ist DCA alleine nicht ausreichend, Krebs zu bekämpfen. Es könnte ein Bestandteil sein, beim Versuch, Zellen auf ihren natürlichen Weg, weg von der Entartung, zurückzubringen.

 Mir ging es darum, in diesem schulmedizinischen Forum mal wieder einen  Hinweis zu geben, dass es Ärzte gibt, die andere Wege gehen und nach  Neuem suchen. Leider haben sich praktisch alle Forumsmitglieder, die  dies verfolgen und gelegentlich darüber diskutiert haben, aus dem Forum  zurückgezogen." 
_
_Ja, lieber Wolfgang richtig erkannt. Ich stehe und stand am  gleichen Punkt und mußte feststellen, dass es doch eine schweigende aber  sehr sachkundige Leserschaft gibt, die zwar Zurückhaltung übt, aber im  Hintergrund ist. Nicht umsonst hat sich eine Gruppe von Schwerbetroffene  aufgemacht um vertiefende Erkenntnisse und sich besser austauschen zu  können. Herzliche Grüsse Hans-J. "_

Lieber Hans- J.,

vielleicht kannst Du in einem nächsten Post kurz darstellen, wieviel, wie oft und wie lange im Einzelfall Du schon DCA angewandt hast. Hattest Du Neuropathien? Machst Du das verstärkte Protokoll mit Kaffee/Tee?

Mein derzeitiges Konzept schreibe ich in die nächste Antwort.

Auf Basis unserer kurzen Informationen können sich Interessenten melden, die Ermutigung und Bezugsquellen benötigen. 

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für Dein Interesse. Es bringt aber nichts, wenn Du meinen PSA-Verlauf analysierst. Das ist Kaffeesatz-Leserei. Es ist in der derzeitigen Onkologie (wie seit 100 Jahren) nicht möglich, Vorhersagen zu treffen. Man kann Überlegungen anstellen, das ist richtig, aber, Dir stehen nicht alle Informationen über meine Therapien und Bestimmung verschiedener Marker zur Verfügung.

Gruß an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Hans-J.,

nachdem ich vorm Arzt initial 3 mal 1.500 mg DCA intravenös (alle zwei Tage) bekommen habe, mache ich nun in Eigenregie weiter.

Nach Durchlesen diverser Stellungnahmen, habe ich überlegt, etwas "heftiger" anzufangen. Ich werde merken, ob ich Nebenwirkungen (Neuropathien) bekomme.

Derzeitige Dosis: 2 mal pro Tag 650 mg (früh und abends)
 1 Stunde später Kaffee und Vitamin B1 (Benfotiamin je 1- 2 mal 500 mg)
Irgendwo stand, Zitronensäure wäre vorteilhaft. Diese Textstelle muss ich suchen. Die Säure ist bestellt.

Nach 5 Tagen dachte ich eine Pause von 2 Tagen einzulegen, zum Abklingen der hoffentlich noch nicht zu Tage getretenen Nebenwirkungen. 

Vielleicht- das muss ich mir noch überlegen- ziehe ich anfangs so lange durch, bis Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Somit ermittle ich die Wirksamkeit meines Anti-Neuropathien-Protokolls (B1, Zitronensäure?)

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es bringt aber nichts, wenn Du meinen PSA-Verlauf analysierst. Das ist Kaffeesatz-Leserei.


OK, akzeptiert; Verzeih bitte die Einmischung.
Bleibt mir nur die Frage, warum Du diesen PSA-Kaffesatz, in dem ich lese, 
überhaupt erzeugst durch diese regelmässigen PSA-Messungen. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute auf Deinem sehr andersartigen Weg,
zu dem ich nicht weiter Stellung nehme.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hvielemi,

Du weist, die Darstellung des Verlaufes (logarithmisch) des PSA ist eine Möglichkeit von mehreren, sich einen Eindruck über den Tumor zu machen. Da dieses in letzter Zeit stärker angestiegen ist, als erwartet, habe ich das zum Anlass genommen, einige Gegenmaßnahmen einzuleiten. Dazu gehört auch DCA.

Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nicht umsonst hat sich eine Gruppe von Schwerbetroffene aufgemacht um vertiefende Erkenntnisse und sich besser austauschen zu können.


Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

dieses Zitat von Dir stammt aus *diesem Beitrag von Dir*, der aber ungewollt in einen anderen Thread gelangte. 

Von der von Dir nun erstmals nach einiger Zeit wieder erwähnten Gruppe Schwerbetroffener hat man trotz Ankündigung an anderer Stelle hernach nichts mehr gehört. Mir ist bekannt, dass Du wegen Deiner Segeltörns nicht immer dabei gewesen bist. Durch die regelmäßigen Informationen dieser Gruppe untereinander bist Du aber sicher doch aktuell im Bilde über vertiefte Erkenntnisse und dem stattgefundenen Austausch. Wann darf man denn in der dafür vorgesehen Forumsspalte mehr erfahren?

Alles Gute für Dich bei der Therapie mit DCA.

*"Man merkt nie, was getan wurde. Man sieht immer nur, was noch getan werden muss"*
(Marie Curie)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang & alle Interessierte,

den Stoffwechselmechanismus habe ich kurz erklärt, würde hier jedoch zunächst einmal unwichtig sein und nur verkomplizieren. Also Apoptose über das Immunsystem. Das hört sich ja immer gut an, aber auch hier steckt der Teufel im Detail. ( Später evtl. mehr )

Ich nehme es seit August 2011 und zwar intermittierend. Intermittierend, um keine frühzeitige Resistenz zu induzieren, um aber auch die Neuropathie zurückzuführen.
Die 5 Tage Einnahme und 2 Tage Aussetzung wird in der Wissenschaft ja auch beschrieben.
Diese hatte ich auf 8 Tage und 5 Tage Aussetzung geändert, weil ich die GKH = Ganzkörperhyperthermie mit einbrachte und hier die Wirkung besonders verstärkt ist.

Über die Dosis ist man sich offenbar sehr einig.
Minimum 15mg pro kg Körpergewicht bis max. 25mg.  Meine anfängliche, forsche Vorgehensweise mit 25 mg/kg habe ich dann schnell reduziert, als ich feststellte, dass Kaffee/Tee die Wirkung um die Größe X verstärkte und mein Blutdruck ( beide Werte ) sich zu stark reduzierte.
Aber das Wichtigste ist die gravierende Senkung des Blutzuckers - sowohl im Serum, etwas später auch im Vollblut - meßbar.

In Verbindung mit Metformin keine gute Idee. 




> Derzeitige Dosis: 2 mal pro Tag 650 mg (früh und abends)
>  1 Stunde später Kaffee und Vitamin B1 (Benfotiamin je 1- 2 mal 500 mg)


Eine gute Idee, die Tagesdosis - sieht nach 15mg/kg - aus zu halbieren. Den Kaffee ruhig sofort danach zuführen um den gewünschten Effekt zu verstärken.
Wundere dich nicht, dass die Wirkung von DCA nach ca. 3-5 Min. schon spürbar wird. Und zwar, über die Blut-Hirn Schranke direkt, aber auch im Körper. Es ist eine wohlige Wärme, die sich ausbreitet.
Thiamin ( B1 ) wird als Verstärker und Synthesizer ebenfalls beschrieben und ich habe es auch substituiert, jedoch noch ergänzt um Vitamin B12.
B12 deshalb, um das Blutbild anzuheben. 
Ich habe in myprostate recht genau meine Erfahrungen über DCA eingestellt. Vielleicht lohnt sich ein kurzes Hereinschauen.

Wolfgang schrieb:



> Nach Durchlesen diverser Stellungnahmen, habe ich überlegt, etwas "heftiger" anzufangen. Ich werde merken, ob ich Nebenwirkungen (Neuropathien) bekomme.


So hatte ich es auch gesehen und bin zurückgerudert.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass Alpha Lipon R die Neuropathie im Zeitablauf verstärkte, was evtl. damit zu erklären wäre, dass AL neben der starken antioxidativen Wirkung auch die Mitochondrien aktivieren kann.

Es braucht seine Zeit die Neuropathie zurückzuführen, die sich im Zeitablauf der Einnahme bei mir aufkumulierte. Die schnellste Rückführung geht mit einer GKH.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für deine Wünsche. Ich weiß, dass sie ehrlich gemeint sind und weiß das zu schätzen.

Die benannte Gruppe von Schwerbetroffene haben sich verselbständigt und einen eigenen, eingetragenen Verein gegründet. Natürlich nicht in Konkurrenz zum BPS.
Aber wir haben uns zum Ziel gesetzt, die individuellen Belange der Schwerbetroffenen höher zu präferieren, daneben wesentlich, höhere experimentelle Formen von Therapien nicht nur zu diskutieren, sondern auch anzuwenden.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass dieses nicht nur schneller und direkter geht, sondern auch mit weniger Reibungsverlusten verbunden ist.
Aus dem Grunde könnte es sein, dass sich einige Schwerbetroffene nicht mehr so oft in der Rubrik für Schwerbetroffene hier einfinden.

Herzliche Grüsse aus der sehr sonnigen, südlichen Türkei
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

vielen Dank für Deine Grüße aus der sonnigen, südlichen Türkei. *Das* war mein letzter Beitrag in Sachen: 
*Gründung des Vereines Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V*




> Aber wir haben uns zum Ziel gesetzt, die individuellen Belange der  Schwerbetroffenen höher zu präferieren, daneben wesentlich, höhere  experimentelle Formen von Therapien nicht nur zu diskutieren, sondern  auch anzuwenden.


Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

es widerspricht aber doch dem Gedanken der Selbsthilfe, wenn diese möglicherweise hilfreichen Therapien den Forumsbenutzern vorenthalten werden, die nicht diesem neuen Netzwerk "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V." angehören.

*"Das ist das schlimmste von allen Übeln, im Vergangenen herumzugrübeln"*
(Cäsar Flaischlen)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz.

Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Lieber Hutschi,
wie kommst denn du auf solches:



> ......  es widerspricht aber doch dem Gedanken der Selbsthilfe, wenn diese möglicherweise hilfreichen Therapien den Forumsbenutzern vorenthalten werden, die nicht diesem neuen Netzwerk "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V." angehören.


Der gegründete Verein ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein! Die Gründungsphase ist eben erst abgeschlossen und es wird sich auch eine Arbeitsphase anschließen. Natürlich wird dabei auch das Forum nicht außer Acht gelassen. Warum auch?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

mit freudiger Überraschung habe ich nicht nur aus Deiner lange vermissten Feder heute früh im Forum lesen dürfen, dass schon bald nach der Gründungsphase, die ja Anfang Juli 2013 stattgefunden hat, neue Erkenntnisse in Sachen PCa hier einfließen werden, sondern, dass Du auch selbst wieder trotz anderer Aktivitäten mit an Bord bist. 

*"Hoffnung ist ein Mittelding zwischen Flügel und Fallschirm"*
(Will Quadflieg)

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Hans-Jürgen, Hartmuth, Rudolf, Josef Blaim und Malte Rathmann

in letzter Zeit habe ich mich kaum noch an diesem Forum beteiligt, weil ich die Arbeit des BPS -als Apologet der schulmedizinischen Onkologie und Urologie- schon immer sehr kritisch gesehen und dies auch mehrfach deutlich angemerkt habe. Mein Leben lässt allerdings eine aktive, verändernde Mitarbeit nicht zu. Man muss auch nicht alles verändern, verschiedene Ideen können nebeneinander bestehen.

Insofern stelle ich hiermit gleich meinen Antrag, der noch offiziell schriftlich folgt, in den neuen Verein eintreten zu dürfen. Ich begrüße ausdrücklich, dass ein Beitrag geplant ist. Dieser sollte nicht zu gering sein. Für meine heutige Vitamin-C-Hochdosis-Infusion muss ich selbst 39,-  bezahlen. Was wäre da ein Monatsbeitrag von 20 bis 50,- , wenn man diesen sinnvoll nutzt?

Als selbständig agierender, experimentierfreudiger, nicht ängstlicher Patient kann ich sicher ein paar Erfahrungen über Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen beitragen. Beispiel: Man braucht keinen Blutzucker im Blut. Ich lebe fast ohne. 50 Gramm Kohlenhydrate pro Tag, 3 x 500 mg Metformin und DCA: Null Probleme. Nur Erythrozyten brauchen Glukose. Diese minimale Menge ist immer vorhanden. Eiweiß ca. 1,2 Gramm/kg Körpergewicht, Rest gesundes Fett.

Zum Thema "KH-Reduktion, gut oder schlecht für den Krebs" recherchiere ich gerade, werde dies aber in einem anderen Forum posten, da dort ein Teilnehmer mit sehr guten Stoffwechselkenntnissen mitmacht.

Nur in der Aufarbeitung aller Optionen sehe ich eine Chance,  eine Verbesserung bei der Versorgung Krebskranker und eine echte Vorsorge zu erreichen (Jahrzehnte früher als heute üblich). Dies gilt insbesondere für von der "offiziellen" Staatsmedizin (Universitätsmedizin) und der Pharmaindustrie missachteten, unterdrückten und verlachten Methoden. Diese mit Steuergeldern geförderte Universitätsmedizin hat einen nicht hinnehmbaren Ausschließlichkeitsanspruch. 

Ich habe das Thema "DCA" deshalb bewusst in mein Thema "Schach dem Krebs" gesetzt. _Macht man sich die Mühe, und liest dieses von Anfang an, wird man verschiedene Ursachen finden, weshalb Fortschritt in der Behandlung von Krebs verhindert wird._ 

In diesem Thema möchte ich später noch ein paar Erkenntnisse beschreiben, die das Bewusstsein erweitern, weshalb es bis heute keine wesentlichen Fortschritte bei der Behandlung der meisten Krebsarten gibt. Allerdings, da gebe ich einem Onkologen recht, mit dem ich mich kürzlich unterhalten habe, kann man heute u.a. viele Nebenwirkungen der Behandlungen besser beherrschen als früher. Dies ist häufig ein Fortschritt der Apparate-Medizin, also nicht Verdienst von Ärzten.

Dass es Methoden gibt, problematische Entwicklungen lange in Griff zu halten, zeigen Teilnehmer dieses Forums. Dafür muss man selbst kämpfen oder Glück haben, einen geeigneten Arzt zu finden. Dazu gehört eine Versicherung, die zahlt und/oder ein ausreichend gefüllter Geldbeutel. Und dazu gehört die Erkenntnis, dass es außerhalb der offiziellen Leitlinienmedizin viel mehr gibt, als man glaubt. 

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Deine öffentliche Stellungnahme zur Aufnahme *des Vereines Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V.

*Dieses war jedoch nicht von mir so beabsichtigt in Deinem Thread, sondern ergab sich aufgrund der Frage von Harald.




> In diesem Thema möchte ich später noch ein paar Erkenntnisse beschreiben, die das Bewusstsein erweitern, weshalb es bis heute keine wesentlichen Fortschritte bei der Behandlung der meisten Krebsarten gibt. Allerdings, da gebe ich einem Onkologen recht, mit dem ich mich kürzlich unterhalten habe, kann man heute u.a. viele Nebenwirkungen der Behandlungen besser beherrschen als früher. Dies ist häufig ein Fortschritt der Apparate-Medizin, also nicht Verdienst von Ärzten.


Diese kritischen Stimmen mehren sich und wurden so gar in letzter Zeit auch hier im Forum mehrfach diskutiert und einer kritischen Würdigung unterzogen.
Es wäre zu wünschen, dass sich nach Erkennen von Fehlentwicklungen auch eine Veränderung im Zeitablauf feststellen ließe.
Aber auch in den Medien ist eine gewisse Unruhe festzustellen und die Berichterstattungen sowie Verdichtungen - gerade in der Krebstherapie - sind nicht mehr wegzudiskutieren.

Somit liegt es überwiegend an den mündigen Betroffenen sich in der Zeit des Überganges zu verbesserten Therapieformen, sich zu bewegen und alle Wege auszuloten, die den Progress verlangsamen, Lebensqualität erhalten, Nebenwirkungen minimieren und das Leben so erträglich wie möglich zu gestalten.

Herzliche Grüsse und Erfolg mit DCA wünscht
Hans-J.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Hans-J. und liebe andere DCA-Nutzer,

es wird ja immer viel geschrieben über Nebenwirkungen, wenn der Tag lang ist.

Nun nehme ich das Zeug erst seit 14 Tagen. Meine Dosis beträgt ca. 22 mg/kg Körpergewicht plus Kaffee. 

Bisher merke ich keinen Unterschied zwischen vorher und nachher. Die Neuropathien werden möglicherweise noch eintreffen. Dagegen nehme ich Alpha-Liponsäure (ALA), Vitamin B1 und sowieso meine diversen NEM.

Mein körperlicher Zustand ist sehr gut. Herz-Kreislauf leistungsfähig. Gewicht 60 kg bei 1,74 m. Ernährung kohlenhydratarm max. 50 g/Tag. Energie zu 80 Prozent aus Fett. Nicht übermäßig anstrengende Leistung auf dem Fahrrad 11 km in 32 Minuten.

Zum Blutdruck: Es scheint, als ob niedriger Blutdruck nicht zusätzlich gesenkt wird. Hier meine Zahlen:

1. Blutdruck vor und nach "Einnahme" von Kaffee, nachmittags, 13.30 Uhr:

vorher:...............                  105/71  Puls 77
30 Minuten später   100/78        74

2. Blutdruck vor und nach DCA (jeweils ca. 640 mg)

früh 8.00 Uhr:

100/79/66 +30 Min..108/81/70 +30 Min..107/81/78..+30 Min. 103/82/81
101/75/72 +30 Min..105/77/86 +30 Min..  97/76/77..+30 Min. 104/83/71

nachmittags 16.30 Uhr

104/77/76 +30 Min..109/80/75 +30 Min..118/83/76..+30 Min. 113/88/72
109/73/75 +30 Min..121/82/71 +30 Min..112/82/71..+30 Min. 112/77/79

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo liebe Mitleser, 

aus meiner langjährigen internistischen Praxis weiß ich, daß bei erhöhten Leberwerten nicht nur der Alkoholkonsum erfragt werden muß.

Zitiert aus




> http://www.medscapemedizin.de/





> Gut für die Muskeln, Gift für die Leber: Risiken von NahrungsergänzungsmittelnMiriam E. Tucker | 14. November 2013 |
> 
> Washington  In den USA scheinen Leberschädigungen in Zusammenhang mit pflanzlichen und Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln auf dem Vormarsch zu sein. Die Einnahme von Aufbaunahrung für die Muskulatur gehört hierbei zur häufigsten Ursache, wie aus den Ergebnissen einer neuen Studie hervorgeht, die auf dem internationalen Kongress The Liver Meeting 2013 in Washington vorgestellt wurde [1].
> 
> Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind hinsichtlich ihres Leberschädigungspotenzials keineswegs sicher. Dabei kann man nur sehr schwer feststellen, welches Produkt eine konkrete Gefahr birgt  folglich müssen wir zunächst davon ausgehen, dass für jegliches Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ein Risiko besteht, erklärte Dr. Victor Navarro vom Einstein Healthcare Network, Philadelphia, USA.
> 
> Das Netzwerk für arzneimittelbedingte Leberschäden (Drug-Induced Liver Injury Network) gab unlängst einschlägige Daten bekannt. Dieses Netzwerk ist ein aus 11 Zentren bestehendes Register, das vom National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases gegründet wurde. Ziel des Zusammenschlusses zu einem Register sei die Aufklärung schwerwiegender Fälle von nicht durch Paracetamol bedingte Leberschädigung durch Arznei- und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel.
> 
> Im Jahr 2012 hatte Navarro Daten von Leberschädigungen durch Muskelaufbaunahrung im Vergleich zu Schlankheitsmitteln präsentiert. In der aktuellen Studie hatte die Forschungsgruppe Besonderheiten der Leberschädigungen durch muskelaufbauende Sportlernahrung untersucht.
> ...


Winfried

----------


## Julian

In welche Buch von Dr. Johannes Kuhl kann ich dieserezepte finden zu Beratung der gerichte? Schreib mir dochwas dir bis zu remisia gebracht hat.welhen Ergänzungennimmst du ein? Wie verbringst du die Tage?

----------

